# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أقوال أئمة السلف في إثبات أنّ والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يموتا على الإسلام

## الأثري الفراتي

***
أقوال أئمة السلف في إثبات أنّ والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يموتا على الإسلام
 

===================



مَحَبّةُ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّم
بَيْنَ
زَيْفِ الادّعَاءِ وَحَقِيْقَةِ الاقْتِدَاْءِ
 
* *بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله، نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، وبعد :
*  * 
* *فإنه مما لاشك فيه أن إسلام العبد إنما يصح ويقبل بشهادة أن لاإله إلا الله، وأن محمدا رسول الله، فالشهادة تنبني على هذين الركنين الأساسيين، وهما في الحقيقة يتضمنان إخلاص التوحيد لله وهذا في الشق الأول من الشهادة، وإفراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاتباع والطاعة، وهذا في الشق الثاني منها . فكما أنه لامستحق للعبادة سوى الله، فكذلك لامستحق للاتباع سوى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهذا هو تحقيق معنى الشهادتين :
[ لاإله إلا الله : إفراد الله تعالى بالعبادة ( الإخلاص ) ]، [ محمد رسول الله : إفراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاتباع ] .

وهناك أمور كثيرة يُلزَم بها من نطق بهاتين الشهادتين، ليس هذا موضع تفصيلها وبيانها . ما أصبوا إليه في هذا المقام هو مايتعلّق بجناب النبي صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه، فإن من لوزام شهادة المسلم برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، محبته ـــ أي محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـــ بل إن محبّة المصطفى مقدّمة على جميع المحابّ، ولايكون العبد من أهل الإيمان إلا إن كان يحب المصطفى عليه السلام أكثر من أهله ونفسه وماله، دلّ على ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من ولده ووالده والناس أجمعين )) رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما .
وعن عبد الله بن هشام قال : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو آخذ بيد عمر بن الخطاب، فقال له عمر : يا رسول الله، لأنت أحب إلي من كل شيء، إلا من نفسي . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا والذي نفسي بيده حتى أكون أحب إليك  من نفسك )) فقال له عمر : فإنه الآن والله لأنت أحب إلي من نفسي . فقال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : (( الآن يا عمر )) رواه البخاري . 

ولهذا فمما عُلم من دين الله بالضرورة هو كفر من كان في قلبه شيئ من بغض المصطفى أو التنقص من قدره الشريف، أو بُغض شيئ مما جاء به أو أمر به أو نهى عنه، إذ لايُعقل ادّعاء الإسلام ومن ثَمّ بغض من جاء به .

والمحبة الحقيقة الحقّة إنما تكون بالاتباع والاقتداء، لا بالتمني والادعاء، فليس كل مدّع للمحبة مُحب، وليس كل مُظهر للمحبة محبّ .
 وضابط ذلك : هو مقدار طاعة المحبوب والتأسّي به والعمل بمنهجه وسيرته، فمُحالٌ أن تدّعي محبة شخص ثم تَعمَد إلى مخالفة أمره أو فعل مانهى عنه أو أمر باجتنباه،،، فيا من تدّعي محبّته، أين أنت من سنّته، فآية المحبة الانقياد للمحبوب وطاعته في جميع أمره واجتناب جميع مانهى عنه .

* * تَعْصِي [الرسول] وَأَنْتَ تَزْعُمُ حُبَّهُ * * * هَذَا لَعَمْرِي فِي الْقِيَاسِ بَدِيعُ
لَوْ كَانَ حُبُّكَ صَادِقًا لَأَطَعْتَهُ * * * إِنَّ الْمُحِبَّ لِمَنْ يُحِبُّ مُطِيعُ


*  *
ومصداق ذلك قول ربي جل في علاه : (( قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ))، فقد جعل الله تبارك وتعالى مغفرته متعلّقة باتّباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل ودليل على صدق محبة العبد لربّه،،، فتأمّل .
 يقول ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره : " هذه الآية الكريمة حاكمة على كل من ادعى محبة الله، وليس هو على الطريقة المحمدية فإنه كاذب في دعواه في نفس الأمر، حتى يتبع الشرع المحمدي والدين النبوي في جميع أقواله وأحواله، كما ثبت في الصحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلا لَيْسَ عليه أمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدُّ " ولهذا قال : (( قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ )) أي: يحصل لكم فوق ما طلبتم من محبتكم إياه، وهو محبته إياكم، وهو أعظم من الأول، كما قال بعض الحكماء العلماء : ليس الشأن أن تُحِبّ، إنما الشأن أن تُحَبّ وقال الحسن البصري وغيره من السلف : زعم قوم أنهم يحبون الله فابتلاهم الله بهذه الآية، فقال : (( قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ )) . . . ثم قال: (( وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ )) أي : باتباعكم للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يحصل لكم هذا كله ببركة سفارته .
 ثم قال آمرًا لكل أحد من خاص وعام : (( قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا )) أي : خالفوا عن أمره (( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ )) فدل على أن مخالفته في الطريقة كفر، والله لا يحب من اتصف بذلك، وإن ادعى وزعم في نفسه أنه يحب لله ويتقرب إليه، حتى يتابع الرسول النبي الأمي خاتم الرسل، ورسول الله إلى جميع الثقلين الجن والإنس الذي لو كان الأنبياء ـــ بل المرسلون، بل أولو العزم منهم ـــ في زمانه لما وسعهم إلا اتباعه، والدخول في طاعته، واتباع شريعته، كما سيأتي تقريره عند قوله : (( وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ )) إن شاء الله تعالى "

 بل إن العبد لايجد الإيمان وحلاوته إلا إن كان الله ورسوله أحبّ إليه مما سواهما، وفي هذا يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ثلاث من كن فيه وجد بهن حلاة الإيمان : أن يكون الله ورسوله أحبّ إليه مما سواهما . . . )) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
* * 
* *هذه هي عقيدتنا في وجوب محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكفر من أبغضه صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو أبغض شيئا من شرعه، أو انتقص شيئا من قدره، وهذا الذي ندين الله به ونُشهده عليه .* *

===================

*

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

*


أقوال أئمة السلف في إثبات أنّ والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يموتا على الإسلام*
* 
* *روى الإمام مسلم في صحيحه :
عن أنس، أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله ! أين أبي ؟ قال : " في النار " فلما قفى دعاه فقال : " إن أبي وأباك في النار " ورواه غيره .
بوّب الإمام النووي للحديث بقوله : 
" باب بيان أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ولا تناله شفاعة ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين "
ثم قال : " فِيهِ : أَنَّ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى الْكُفْر فَهُوَ فِي النَّار ، وَلَا تَنْفَعهُ قَرَابَة الْمُقَرَّبِينَ ، وَفِيهِ أَنَّ مَنْ مَاتَ فِي الْفَتْرَة عَلَى مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْعَرَب مِنْ عِبَادَة الْأَوْثَان فَهُوَ مِنْ أَهْل النَّار ، وَلَيْسَ هَذَا مُؤَاخَذَة قَبْل بُلُوغ الدَّعْوَة ، فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ كَانَتْ قَدْ بَلَغَتْهُمْ دَعْوَة إِبْرَاهِيم وَغَيْره مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاء صَلَوَات اللَّه تَعَالَى وَسَلَامه عَلَيْهِمْ . وَقَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( إِنَّ أَبِي وَأَبَاك فِي النَّار ) هُوَ مِنْ حُسْن الْعِشْرَة لِلتَّسْلِيَةِ بِالِاشْتِرَاكِ فِي الْمُصِيبَة "
وروى الإمام مسلم أيضا في صحيحه :
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ :  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اِسْتَأْذَنْت رَبِّي أَنْ أَسْتَغْفِر لِأُمِّي فَلَمْ يَأْذَن لِي ، وَاسْتَأْذَنْته أَنْ أَزُور قَبْرهَا فَأَذِنَ لِي "
 قال الإمام النووي في تعليقه على حديث الاستئذان :
" فِيهِ جَوَاز زِيَارَة الْمُشْرِكِينَ فِي الْحَيَاة ، وَقُبُورهمْ بَعْد الْوَفَاة ؛ لِأَنَّهُ إِذَا جَازَتْ زِيَارَتهمْ بَعْد الْوَفَاة فَفِي الْحَيَاة أَوْلَى ، وَقَدْ قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى : (( وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفًا )) وَفِيهِ : النَّهْي عَنْ الِاسْتِغْفَار لِلْكُفَّارِ . . . ثم قال : قَالَ الْقَاضِي : بُكَاؤُهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى مَا فَاتَهَا مِنْ إِدْرَاك أَيَّامه ، وَالْإِيمَان بِهِ ."

وتأمّل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، الذي سبق ذكره في حديث الاستئذان، وفيه : " اِسْتَأْذَنْت رَبِّي أَنْ أَسْتَغْفِر لِأُمِّي فَلَمْ يَأْذَن لِي " ، تأمّل في هذا الحديث وقوله تبارك وتعالى (( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ))
فعدم الإذن بالاستغفار لها، لهو دليل واضح وصريح على أنها لم تكن على الحنيفية الخالصة والتوحيد، ولهذا نُهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاستغفار لها .

وروى الإمام البخاري في صحيحه وبوّب لمثله بقوله : باب إذا قال المشرك عند الموت : لا إله إلا الله :
أن أبا طالب لما حضرته الوفاة ، دخل عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده أبو جهل ، فقال : " أي عم ، قل لا إله إلا الله ، كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله " فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية : يا أبا طالب ، ترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ، فلم يزالا يكلمانه ، حتى قال آخر شيء كلمهم به : على ملة عبد المطلب ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لأستغفرن لك ، ما لم أنه عنه " فنزلت : (( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ )) . ونزلت : (( إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ ))
قال الشيخ المفسّر محمد رشيد رضا في تفسيره المنار، في معرض رده على السيوطي :
" وَفِي حَدِيثِ عَرْضِ كَلِمَةِ التَّوْحِيدِ عَلَى أَبِي طَالِبٍ مَا يُبْطِلُ دَعْوَاهُ [ أي السيوطي ] إِيمَانَ جَمِيعِ آبَاءِ الرَّسُولِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَهُوَ أَنَّ آخَرَ مَا قَالَهُ أَبُو طَالِبٍ أَنَّهُ عَلَى مِلَّةِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ . فَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ مِلَّةَ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ تُنَافِي كَلِمَةَ التَّوْحِيدِ الَّتِي هِيَ عُنْوَانُ الْإِسْلَامِ "

وقد أجاد صاحب المنار وأفاد، وأطال النفس في الرّد على السيوطي، فمن شاء الاستزادة فليرجع لأصل التفسير، ليجد ردّاً رصيناً متيناً، رحم الله الجميع .

إضافة لما سبق، فهذا سرد لأقوال كبار العلماء في المسألة :
وبداية أقول : ليست العبرة بقولبالقول وقائله، بل إنما العبرة بالدليل ومادلّ عليه، إذ أن الأصل في أقوال العلماء أنه يُستدلّ لها لاأن يُستدل بها، فنصوص الشرع هي التي أُمرنا بالتحاكم لها وإليها حين الخلاف، وهي الحجة عند التنازع والنزاع، لاكما يتوهم البعض حين يجعل أقوال العلماء حاكمة وقاضية على نصوص الشريعة،،، فتأمّل .
الإمام البيهقي :
وهذا الإمام البيهقي بعد أن ساق حديث (( إن أبي وأباك في النار )) في كتابه دلائل النبوة، يقول :
" وكيف لا يكون أبواه وجده بهذه الصفة في الآخرة وكانوا يعبدون الوثن حتى ماتوا ولم يدينوا دين عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام وأمرهم (( وكفرهم )) لا يقدح في نسب رسول الله لأن أنكحه الكفار صحيحة "
وقال أيضا في سننه الكبرى : " وأبواه كانا مشركين بدليل ما أخبرنا . . . " فساق حديث (( إن أبي وأباك في النار ))
الإمام ابن ماجه :
حيث روى حديث الاستئذان، وبوّب له بقوله : " باب ماجاء في زيارة قبور المشركين "
الإمام النسائي :
حيث روى في سننه الكبرى والصغرى حديث الاستئذان، وبوّب عليه بقوله : " زيارة قبر المشرك "
الإمام الطبري شيخ المفسّرين :
يقول الإمام الطبري في تفسيره :
" . . . أَنَّ أَهْلَ الشِّرْكِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَحِيمِ ، وَأَنَّ أَبَوَيْهِ كَانَا مِنْهُمْ . . . "
الإمام ابن كثير :
حيث قال في كتابه البداية والنهاية :
" قلت: وإخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أبويه وجده عبد المطلب بأنهم من أهل النار لا ينافي الحديث الوارد عنه من طرق متعددة أن أهل الفترة والاطفال والمجانين والصم يمتحنون في العرصات يوم القيامة، كما بسطناه . . . "
الإمام ابن الجوزي :
حيث قال في معرض كلامه عن حديث إحياء أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، في كتابه الموضوعات :
" هذا حديث موضوع بلا شك والذى وضعه قليل الفهم عديم العلم إذ لو كان له علم لعلم أن من مات كافرا لا ينفعه أن يؤمن بعد الرجعة لا بل لو آمن عند المعاينة لم ينتفع، ويكفى في رد هذا الحديث قوله تعالى: (( فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ )) وقوله في الصحيح : " استأذنت ربى أن أستغفر لامّي فلم يأذن لي " . . . "
العلامة القاري :
العلامة علي بن سلطان القاري، تـــ 1014هـ ، في كتابه أدلة معتقد أبي حنيفة الأعظم في أبوي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، إذ يقول في إثباته الإجماع على كفر أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" وأما الإجماع فقد اتفق السلف والخلف من الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة الأربعة وسائر المجتهدين على ذلك من غير إظهار خلاف لما هنالك والخلاف من اللاحق لا يقدح في الإجماع السابق سواء يكون من جنس المخالف أو صنف الموافق "

فهذه نُقول عن جمع من أئمة السلف، النووي، والبيهقي، وابن ماجه، والنسائي، والطبري، وابن كثير، وابن الجوزي، والقارّي، كلّها تُثبت وبالدليل أن أبوي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلّم لم يكونا على الإسلام .
ولاأدري لماذا لم تتحرّك تلك العواطف التي لم تنضبط بضابط الشرع تُجاه آزر والد إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام، فقد قال الله فيه : (( وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ ))، وقال أيضا : (( إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَاماً آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ )) .
 يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله : " كثيراً ما تجمع المحبة ببعض الناس، فيتخطى الحجة ويحاربها، ومن وفق علم أن ذلك مناف للمحبة المشروعة، والله المستعان " نقلا عن تحقيقه للفوائد المجموعة للشوكاني . 
ويقول الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : " و اعلم أيها المسلم . . . أن هذه الأحاديث و نحوها مما فيه الإخبار بكفر أشخاص أو إيمانهم، إنما هو من الأمور الغيبية التي يجب الإيمان بها و تلقيها بالقبول، لقوله تعالى : (( ألم . ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ . الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ . . . )) وقوله : (( وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْراً أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ . . . ))، فالإعراض عنها و عدم الإيمان بها يلزم منه أحد أمرين لا ثالث لهما - وأحلاهما مر - : إما تكذيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإما تكذيب رواتها الثقات كما تقدم . وأنا حين أكتب هذا أعلم أن بعض الذين ينكرون هذه الأحاديث أو يتأولونها تأويلا باطلا كما فعل السيوطي - عفا الله عنا وعنه - في بعض رسائله، إنما يحملهم على ذلك غلوهم في تعظيم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحبهم إياه، فينكرون أن يكون أبواه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أخبر هو نفسه عنهما، فكأنهم أشفق عليهما منه صلى الله عليه وسلم . . . " من السلسلة الصحيحة، تحت الحديث رقم 2592 .
وقال أيضاً في نفس الموضع :
و ممن جمحت به المحبة السيوطي عفا الله عنه، فإنه مال إلى تصحيح حديث الإحياء الباطل عند كبار العلماء كما تقدم، و حاول في كتابه " اللآلىء " ( 1 / 265 - 268 ) التوفيق بينه و بين حديث الاستئذان و ما في معناه، بأنه منسوخ، وهو يعلم من علم الأصول أن النسخ لايقع في الأخبار وإنما في الأحكام ! وذلك أنه لا يعقل أن يخبر الصادق المصدوق عن شخص أنه في النار ثم ينسخ ذلك بقوله : إنه في الجنة ! كما هو ظاهر معروف لدى العلماء .
 
* *هذا يسير من كثير، وقليل من غزير، فمن شاء الاستزادة فعليه 
بــــــــــ

" نقض مسالك السيوطي في والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " 
للشيخ الدكتور أحمد بن صالح الزهراني

* *




ما صحة حديث إحياء أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

والدا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة أو في النار ؟

هل أسلم والدا النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟


وقبل أن أختم مقالتي هذه أقول : قد قلتُ قولي هذا ونقلتُه عن أولئك الأعلام إحقاقاً للحقّ وإبطالاً للباطل، وإسكاتاً وتبكيتاً لمن يطمس الحقائق فيرمي أهل السنة بما ليس فيهم ويدّعي زوراً وبُهتاناً أنهم يقولون بقولهم هذا دونما حجّة أو دليل، وقد نسي أو تناسى أن أهل السنة هم أسعدُ الناس بالدليل وأولاهم به،،، ولن نخشى في الله لومة لائم، والله وحده المستعان .
" وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ "

وصلى الله وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .


الفَقِيْرُ إلَىْ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ وَعَفْوِهِ

.:: اَلْأَثَرِيُّ اَلْفُرَاْتِيُّ ::.




 
*

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

> *
> الإمام البيهقي :
> وهذا الإمام البيهقي بعد أن ساق حديث (( إن أبي وأباك في النار )) في كتابه دلائل النبوة، يقول :
> " وكيف لا يكون أبواه وجده بهذه الصفة في الآخرة وكانوا يعبدون الوثن حتى ماتوا ولم يدينوا دين عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام وأمرهم (( وكفرهم )) لا يقدح في نسب رسول الله لأن أنكحه الكفار صحيحة "
> 
>  
> *


قال أبو بكر المكي :
فيه بيانُ النفع العظيم إذا تكلم في مسائل الشرع أهل الحديث والفقهاء - رحمهم الله -، لا ما تتحدث به - كذبًا - أتباع الطرق والخرافة والوثنية !!

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

ما فائدة إثارة هذا الموضوع؟
هل تحب لو كان والداك على الكفر الخوض في هذا الموضوع وإشهاره بين الناس؟
هذا لو كان  كفر والدي المصطفى قطعيا، فكيف الحال والمسألة ظنية خلافية؟
الله المستعان

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

> ما فائدة إثارة هذا الموضوع؟
> هل تحب لو كان والداك على الكفر الخوض في هذا الموضوع وإشهاره بين الناس؟
> هذا لو كان  كفر والدي المصطفى قطعيا، فكيف الحال والمسألة ظنية خلافية؟
> الله المستعان


*وقبل أن أختم مقالتي هذه أقول : قد قلتُ قولي هذا ونقلتُه عن أولئك الأعلام إحقاقاً للحقّ وإبطالاً للباطل، وإسكاتاً وتبكيتاً لمن يطمس الحقائق فيرمي أهل السنة بما ليس فيهم ويدّعي زوراً وبُهتاناً أنهم يقولون بقولهم هذا دونما حجّة أو دليل، وقد نسي أو تناسى أن أهل السنة هم أسعدُ الناس بالدليل وأولاهم به،،، ولن نخشى في الله لومة لائم، والله وحده المستعان .
" وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ "*

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

هداك الله يا أخي، تعظيم جناب المصطفى وعدم الخوض فيما يؤذيه أعظم من هذه المقاصد المدعاة، ثم أصلا المسألة خلاف بين أهل السنة فلم جعلتها معركة وإحقاق حق وإبطال باطل، أم أننا لا نرتاح نفسيا إلا إذا اخترعنا الخصوم والمعارك، ثم هل انتهت المواضيع ولم يبق إلا خوض في والدي سيد الخلق؟
الله المستعان

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

انا اؤيدك في كلامك يا ابو عائشة

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكم.
وإن كنت لا أحب الحديث في هذا الموضوع، إلا أن الإنكار على من تحدث فيه.. إنكار لا وجه له.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نظرًا لأن الشرع تحدث عن هذه المسألة. فيدخل من ضمن المباحث العلمية المباح تناولها ومناقشتها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذلك لأن المتصوفة اخترعوا أشياء عجيبة في هذا الموضوع، ولهم مؤلفات ساقطة في هذه المسألة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن وجد خلاف، فالخلاف على درجات، ولا يثبت الخلاف لمجرد وجوده، بل ينظر إلى درجته.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والقول في هذه المسألة باختصار:
- القول بنجاتهما. (وهو قول ساقط لا وجه له)
- الجزم بأنهما قد هلكا -لا محالة-. (وهو جزم عليه اعتراضات، ولكنه أحد الأقوال القوية التي يعضدها ظاهر الأحاديث)
- القول بأنهما من أهل الفترة. (وله وجهان)
الوجه الأول: أنهما من أهل الفترة وأحكام أهل الفترة تسري عليهما كما تسري على غيرهما. وقد تكتب لهما النجاة. (وهو قول ضعيف بالمقارنة مع الوجه الثاني)
والوجه الثاني: أنهما من أهل الفترة ولكن لا تكتب لهما النجاة لما أخبر به الصادق الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى. (وهو أقوى الأقوال لأنه استوعب جميع الأدلة التي في الباب)
والله أعلم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأما القول بإسلامهما (كما في عنوان الأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع) فهو قول أحد المغيبة، ولا عبرة به، ولا يعتد به أصلا.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> *روى الإمام مسلم في صحيحه :
> عن أنس، أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله ! أين أبي ؟ قال : " في النار " فلما قفى دعاه فقال : " إن أبي وأباك في النار " ورواه غيره .*





> *وروى الإمام مسلم أيضا في صحيحه :
> عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ :  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اِسْتَأْذَنْت رَبِّي أَنْ أَسْتَغْفِر لِأُمِّي فَلَمْ يَأْذَن لِي ، وَاسْتَأْذَنْته أَنْ أَزُور قَبْرهَا فَأَذِنَ لِي "*





> *وروى الإمام البخاري في صحيحه وبوّب لمثله بقوله : باب إذا قال المشرك عند الموت : لا إله إلا الله :
> أن أبا طالب لما حضرته الوفاة ، دخل عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده  أبو جهل ، فقال : " أي عم ، قل لا إله إلا الله ، كلمة أحاج لك بها عند  الله " فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية : يا أبا طالب ، ترغب عن ملة  عبد المطلب ، فلم يزالا يكلمانه ، حتى قال آخر شيء كلمهم به : على ملة عبد  المطلب ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لأستغفرن لك ، ما لم أنه عنه "  فنزلت : (( مَا  كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ  لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ  لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ )) . ونزلت : (( إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ ))*


قال الله تعالى ((*فَلَا  وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ  ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا)) ، هنا نفي الإيمان.

قال الله تعالى ((* فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ)).

التعقيب على خير الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتخطئته بحجة الغيرة  على والديه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر خطير جدا ، فليحذر منه.

----------


## ابو نسيبة

أول من يفشل في الاختبار هم الصوفية ! فلهم منهج خاص بهم في عبادة من يعبدون (سواء اكان الله عز وجل أو الاموات ! )
المهم : جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفراتي وزادك الله علما وعملا ونفع بك

 * شهادة أهل البيت في عدم نجاة والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
 *بسم الله*

*جاء في الأربعين في إرشاد السائرين أو الأربعين الطائية -  من طريق شبابة بن سوار الفزاري ، حدثنا الفضيل بن مرزوق، قال:
سمعت الحسن بن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهم يقول لرجل ممن يغلو  فيهم: " ويحكم أحبونا لله، فإن أطعنا الله فأحبونا، وإن عصينا الله  فأبغضونا "
قال: فقال له الرجل: إنكم ذو قرابة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل بيته
فقال: "ويحكم لو كان الله نافعا بقرابة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بغير عمل بطاعته لنفع بذلك من هو أقرب إليه منا: أباه وأمه، والله إني لأخاف أن يضاعف للعاصي، من العذاب ضعفين، والله إني لأرجو أن يؤتى المحسن منا أجره مرتين "

** وقد أخرجه ابن سعد في الطبقات بأطول مما هنا ، وكذلك أخرجه الزبيري في نسب قريش وابن أبي خيثمة في التاريخ وغيرهم
ولابأس بسنده ، والله أعلم . 

فهذا رجل من آل البيت يذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينفع أباه وأمه ،   ومعنى هذا يوافق ما جاء في الأحاديث الصحيحة من كونهم ماتوا على الشرك.*

*الكاتب : عبد الرحمن الفقيه .. مشاركة رقم :* #*73* 
*ما صحة حديث احياء والدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## أسـامة

> * سمعت الحسن بن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهم يقول لرجل ممن يغلو  فيهم: " ويحكم أحبونا لله، فإن أطعنا الله فأحبونا، وإن عصينا الله  فأبغضونا "*


وبنحو قريب منه:
قال علي "زين العابدين" بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنهم-: يا أهل العراق، أحبونا حب الإسلام، ولا تحبونا حب الأصنام، فما زال بنا حبكم حتى صار علينا شينا.
رواه ابن عساكر في تاريخه، والذهبي في السير، وأبو نعيم في الحلية، وابن سعد في الطبقات.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

لماذا الاصرار على الخوض في هذا الموضوع رغم حساسيته؟ورغم الاختلاف فيه؟

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

قال تعالى (وَمَا  كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأَبِيهِ إِلا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا  إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ  مِنْهُ)

قال تعالى ((قَدْ  كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ  إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآَءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ  الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ  إِلَّا قَوْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ لَأَسْتَغْفِرَن  َّ لَكَ وَمَا  أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ رَبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا  وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ))

هل بدا لأحد خلاف في والد النبي إبراهيم عليه السلام بعد هذه الآيات ، أم الغيرة المزيفة مشغولة بوالدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

قال الله تعالى ((*فَلَا   وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ   ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ   وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا))*

هل حُكّم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم الغيرة المزيفة ؟

----------


## ابو نسيبة

> لماذا الاصرار على الخوض في هذا الموضوع رغم حساسيته؟ورغم الاختلاف فيه؟


لم يوجد إصرار إلا بوجود إصرار ! وهكذا الحق والباطل.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

اتعرف يا استاذ لوازم كلامك ما هي؟ام اقول لك؟

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

> اتعرف يا استاذ لوازم كلامك ما هي؟ام اقول لك؟


إن كلامه يقتضى أنه صدق رسول الله فيما أخبر وكلام من أنكر موتهما على غير الإسلام يقتضى أنه كذب الله ورسوله 
فالسؤال الآن إلى متى سيظل تقديم أفهام العقول التى تخطئ وتصيب على الوحى الذى لا يعرف عنه إلا الصواب 
وهل كل خلاف معتبر ؟
الإجابة لا وهى إجابة يعرفها أدنى طلاب العلم لأن هناك خلافات غير معتبرة خاصة هذه التى تصادم أدلة فى أعلى درجات الصحة 
وإن كانت الغيرة أخذتكم بشدة على أبوى النبى فكان الأحرى أن تأخذكم بشدة أكبر على تصديق قوله 
وقد مات أبو سيدنا إبراهيم على الكفر فالأمر لا يخالف النقل ولا العقل فلما الزمجرة والصيحات التى لا تأتى إلا بالضر لصحابها وعدم الخوض فى هذه المسألة متوقف على عدم خوض غيرنا .

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

ومن الوهم بمكان إدعاء أنهم من أهل الفترة المعذورين بالجهل 
مسألة هل أهل الفترة قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مشركون كفار من جهة أنهم لم يعذروا بالجهل في الكفر والشرك الذي كانوا فيه ؟ فألخص الرد على ذلك في ثلاث نقاط رئيسية :
أولا : تعريف الفترة :
الفترة هي السكون ، وفترة من الرسل : هي انقطاع بين النبيين كما حكاه القرطبي في التفسير .
ثانيا : أهل الفترة قسمان :
القسم الأول : هم أهل الفترة من جهة انقطاع الرسل ، أو تباعد الزمان بينهم وبين من أرسل إلى الذين قبلهم .
القسم الثاني : هم أهل الفترة من جهة عدم بلوغهم النذارة من الرسل .
فالقسم الأول لا يعذرون بالجهل ؛ لوصول النذارة إليهم ، وإن كانوا على فترة من بعث الرسل .
والقسم الثاني يعذرون بالجهل ، وإن لم يكن بينهم وبين إرسال الرسل فترة طويلة .
ـ وهاهنا ملاحظة مهمة أنه لا اعتبار لطول الزمن على إرسال الرسل في إقرار العذر بالجهل لأهل الفترات ، وإنما الاعتبار لوصول وبلوغ النذارة والحجة الرسالية ، فلو كان للزمن اعتبار لاعتُبِرنا نحن من أهل الفترة ؛ حيث أنه بيننا وبين بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر من ألف وأربعمئة سنة ، في حين أنه بين ميلاد نبي الله عيسى وبين نبينا عليهما أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم خمسمئة وتسع وستون سنة كما ذكره القرطبي عند شرحه الآية 19 من سورة المائدة ، فَمَن أولى بأن يكون من أهل الفترة إذا كان الاعتبار في ذلك هو لزمن إرسال الرسل ؟
ـ قال الله تعالى : " وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَاحُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ " ، قال ابن كثير في التفسير : " كانوا على شفا حفرة من النار بسبب كفرهم فأنقذهم الله منها أن هداهم للإيمان " ، أي أنقذهم منها ببعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والله تعالى يقول : " وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا " ، إذاً الحجة والنذارة من جهة الرسل كانت قد وصلتهم قبل بعثة النبي ، والتي من أجلها كانوا سيدخلون النار ، إلا أن الله تعالى منّ عليهم ببعثة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا دليل على وصول النذارة إليهم .
ـ وفي الصحيح أيضاً ، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ، قالت : " قلت يا رسول الله ، ابن جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين ، فهل ذلك نافعه ؟ " ، قال : " لا ينفعه ، إنه لم يقل يوماً : رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين " ، فهو غير معذور أولا رغم أنه من أهل الفترة بالنسبة لانقطاع الرسل ، وثانيا أن هذا الدعاء لا يمكن أن يعرف بالفطرة أو غيرها إلا من جهة نذارة الرسل ، والحجة التي يقيمها الرسل فقط .
ـ وفي الحديث الذي يرويه جابر قال : " دخل النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يوماً نخلاً لبني النجار ، فسمع أصوات رجال من بني النجار ماتوا في الجاهلية يعذبون في قبورهم ، فخرج رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فزعاً ، فأمر أصحابه أن تعوذوا من عذاب القبر " ، وفي رواية أخرى في مسند الإمام أحمد : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرّ بنخل لبني النجار ، فسمع صوتاً ، فقال : ( ما هذا ؟ ) قالوا : قبر رجل دفن في الجاهلية ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لولا أن تدافنوا لدعوت الله عز وجل أن يسمعكم من عذاب القبر ما أسمعني " ، قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله من جملة الفوائد المستنبطة من الحديث : " 5 ـ إن أهل الجاهلية الذين ماتوا قبل بعثته عليه الصلاة والسلام معذبون بشركهم وكفرهم ، وذلك يدل على أنهم ليسوا من أهل الفترة الذين لم تبلغهم دعوة نبي ؛ خلافاً لما يظنه بعض المتأخرين ، إذ لو كانوا كذلك ؛ لم يستحقوا العذاب ؛ لقوله تعالى: ( وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً ) " السلسلة الصحيحة:1/297 .
وقال النووي رحمه الله : " فيه أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين ، وفيه أن من مات في الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار ، وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم وغيره من الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم " ، شرح صحيح مسلم : 7/45.
ثالثا : حال المشركين قبل البعثة :
وبعد هذا يتبين لنا أن أهل الفترة قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فترتهم من جهة انقطاع بعث الرسل ، وليس من جهة عدم وصول النذارة الرسالية إليهم ، وبالتالي هم كفار للإعراض والاستكبار .. وليس أنهم مشركون عن جهلٍ لا يعذرون به .
ونشير هنا إلى أنه قد يوجد في أهل الفترة ما قبل البعثة من هم معذورون حقا لعدم بلوغهم النذير ، إلا أن كلامنا السابق يحمل على العموم لا التعيين ، والله تعالى أعلم .
ولا بد من التنويه أخيرا إلى أن مسألة عذر أهل الفترة هي محل نزاع أهل الأصول ، ولا شك في ذلك ، إلا أننا نتعبد الله بما يصحُّ لدينا من أدلة الكتاب والسنة ؛ الأمر الذي يجعلنا نُرجّحُ وبقوة ما قلناه واستدللنا به آنفا .

والله تعالى أعلم .. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

ونشير هنا إلى أنه قد يوجد في أهل الفترة ما قبل البعثة من هم معذورون حقا لعدم بلوغهم النذير ، إلا أن كلامنا السابق يحمل على العموم لا التعيين ، والله تعالى أعلم .
تنبيه
على هذا القول  

قولى على العموم وليس على التعيين ليس محكماً لأن الحكم على العموم وعلى التعيين ولكن قد يكون بين المعينين من يعذر كالمجنون والأصم الأحمق .

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

تنبيه
على هذا القول ونشير هنا إلى أنه قد يوجد في أهل الفترة ما قبل البعثة من هم معذورون حقا لعدم بلوغهم النذير ، إلا أن كلامنا السابق يحمل على العموم لا التعيين ، والله تعالى أعلم .
أعنى المجنون وما شابهه

----------


## أسـامة

جزاكم الله خيرا.

مجالس الشيخ محمد الأمين الجكني الشنقيطي -رحمه الله- [ص: 40] :
ومجلس في بيت
سماحة الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم
وكانت حلقة الشيخ محمد الأمين في المسجد النبوي تكاد تكون الوحيدة بها؛ ذلك أنَّ أكثر المدرسين بالمسجد إذا جلس الشيخ في حلقته التحقوا بها للاستفادة، وكان الشيخ قد ذكر في بعض الدروس أنَّ والديْ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من أهل الفترة، وذكر ما يقوله أهل العلم في أهل الفترة.
وحدثني -عليه رحمة الله- أنه استدعاه سماحة الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم إلى منزله، فلما حضر رحَّب به وأوسع له في المجلس إلى جنبه، وكان مجلسه ذلك الوقت ليس به إلا المنتسبون للعلم، وكان بين أيديهم كتاب فيه مرجع.
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين: فلما انتهى ناولني الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم الكتاب، فإذا هو شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم والمرجع فيه عند حديث: ((إنَّ أبي وأباك في النار)).
فقلتُ: هذا الحديث كنتُ أعرفه!
قال سماحة الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم: إنَّك قبل أيام قلتَ في الدرس كذا، لِما قرر من أنهما أهل فترة.
قال شيخنا: قلتُ: نعم، قلتُ ما قلتُ اعتمادًا على نص من كتاب الله قطعي المتن وقطعي الدلالة، وما كنتُ لأرد نصًا قطعي المتن قطعي الدلالة بنص ظني المتن وظني الدلالة عند الترجيح بينهما؛ فهذا الحديث خبر آحاد، ومثله حديث أبي هريرة عند مسلم: ((استأذنت ربي أنَّ أزور أمي فأذن لي، واستأذنته أن أستفغر لها فلم يأذن لي))، ولكن أخبار الآحاد ظنية المتن فلا يردُّ بها نص قرآني قطعي المتن، وهو قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [الإسراء: 15]؛ أي: ولا مُثيبين.
وهذا النص قطعي الدلالة لا يحتمل غير ما يدل عليه لفظه بالمطابقة، بخلاف حديث: ((إن أبي وأباك في النار))؛ فإنه ظني الدلالة؛ يحتمل أنه يعني بقوله: ((إن أبي)) عمه أبا طالب؛ لأن العرب تسمي العم: أبًا، وجاء بذلك الاستعمال كتاب الله العزيز في موضعين:
أحدهما: قطعي المتن قطعي الدلالة، وهو قوله تعالى في البقرة:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [البقرة: 133]، وإسماعيل عمه قطعًا، فهو يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم.
والموضع الثاني: قطعي المتن لكنه ظني الدلالة، فهو قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلًّا هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  إلى أن قال:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [الأنعام: 84 - 86]؛ فهو نص قرآني على أن إبراهيم يطلق عليه أنه أب للوط، وهو عمه على ما وردت به الأخبار، إلا أن هذا النص ظني الدلالة لأنه يحتمل أن يكون الضمير من قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يرجع إلى نوح، لأنه قال في الآية من قبل ذلك:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، ولكنه احتمال مرجوح؛ لأن الكلام عن إبراهيم.
وإذا فإنه يحتمل أنه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لما سأله الأعرابي بقوله: ((أين أبي؟)) وقال له: ((إن أباك في النار))، وولى والحزن باد عليه، فقال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: ((ردوه عليَّ))، فلما رجع قال له: ((إن أبي وأباك في النار)).
يحتمل أنه يعني بأبيه: أبا طالب؛ لأن العرب تسمي العم أبا لا سيما إذا انضم إلى العمومة التربية، والعطف، والدفاع عنه.
ثم قال: والتحقيق في أبوي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنهما من أهل الفترة؛ لأن تعريف أهل الفترة أنهم القوم الذين لم يدركوا النذارة قبلهم، ولم تدركهم الرسالة التي من بعدهم، فإذا كان ذلك كذلك، فإنَّ والد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- التحقيق أنه مات والنبي -بأبي وأمي هو- حمل في بطن أمه، وأمه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ماتت وهو ابن ستة أعوام بلا خلاف؛ وإذا فإنهما من أهل الفترة.
فقال أحد الحضور: العرب كانوا على دين إسماعيل فعندهم نذارة أدركوها.
فقال له الشيخ الأمين: هل أنت على بصيرة مما تقول؟ فقال: نعم.
فقال له الشيخ محمد الأمين: أين أنت من قوله تعالى في سورة يس:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [يس: 6]، وما هنا نافية على التحقيق بدليل الفاء في قوله:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ؛ أي: لعلة عدم إنذارهم.
وأين أنت من قوله تعالى في سورة القصص:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَكِنْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [القصص: 46].
وأين أنت من قوله تعالى في سورة سبأ:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ كُتُبٍ يَدْرُسُونَهَا وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ قَبْلَكَ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [سبأ: 44].
وأين أنت من قوله تعالى في سورة السجدة:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: بَلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [السجدة: 3].
قال شيخنا: إن التحقيق في أهل الفترة، والبله، وأولاد المشركين الذين ماتوا صغارًا أنهم تشب لهم نار يوم القيامة في عرصات المحشر فيؤمرون باقتحامها، والله تعالى يعلم من خلقه منهم للجنة فيقتحمونها فتكون عليهم بردًا ويذهب بهم ذات اليمين، ويعلم من خلقه منهم للنار فيمتنعون من دخولها فيذهب بهم ذات الشمال، ذكر ذلك ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [الإسراء: 15].
وقال: إنه جاءت بذلك أحاديث؛ منها الصحيح، ومنها الحسن، ومنها ما هو ضعيف يتقوى بالصحيح والحسن؛ وإذا كانت أحاديث الباب متعاضدة على هذا النمط أفادت الحجة عند الناظر فيها.
فقال أحد الحضور: هذا تكليف والآخرة دار جزاء فهي يوم الدين.
فقال له شيخنا: هل أنت على بصيرة من قولك هذا؟ قال: نعم.
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين: قال تعالى في سورة القلم:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَوْمَ يُكْشَفُ عَنْ سَاقٍ وَيُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى السُّجُودِ فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [القلم: 42]، أي يوم هذا يا معشر الحضور؟ وهل كان هذا تكليفًا في عرصات القيامة بنص كتاب الله؟
وأيضًا، قد ثبت في الصحيح أن المؤمن يسجد لله يوم القيامة، وأن المنافق لا يستطيع السجود، وتكون ظهور المنافقين مثل صياصي البقر، أليس هذا بتكليف في عرصات القيامة؟
قال أحد الحضور: أليس بافمكان حمل الخاص على العام؟ لأن الخاص يقضي على العام عند الجمهور؛ فقوله تعاى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [الإسراء: 15] دليل عام، والأحاديث الواردة في أشخاص معينين دليل خاص، فما أخرجه دليل خاص خرج من العموم، وما لم يخرجه بقي على عمومه داخلا فيه.
قال شيخنا: إن هذا التخصيص لو قلنا به لأبطل ذلك حكمة العام؛ لن الله تعالى تمدَّح بكمال الإنصاف، وأنه لا يعذب أحدًا حتى يقطع حجة المعذب بإنذار الرسل له في دار الدنيا، فلو عذَّب أحدًا من غير إنذار لاختلت تلك الحكمة التي تمدَّح الله بها، ولثبتت لذلك المعَّب الحجة على الله التي أرسل الرسل لقطعها كما بينه تعالى في سورة النساء:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [النساء: 165].
وهذه الحجة التي أرسل الرسل لقطعها بينَّها في آخر سورة طه بقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [طه: 134]، وقال تعالى في سورة القصص:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَوْلَا أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [القصص: 47].
فيتعين بكل هذه الحجج عذر أهل الفترة بفترتهم في الدنيا، وأنهم ممتحنون يوم القيامة، ولا يعلم من يقتحم منهم النار ممن يمتنع إلا الله الذي خلقهم، والعام عند الله تعالى هو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل.
ثم إن الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم قد نصح بعض الحضور لهذه الجلسة قائلا: إن من نصيحتي لك أن لا تتكلم في مجلس فيه هذا الرجل الذيت تسلح بآيات كتاب الله، ينظر إليها كأنها بين عينيه، فلا يؤمن على أحد عارضه أن يرميه بآية تخرجه من الملة، نسأل الله السلامة والعافية.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا جزء من رسالة وصلتني من الشيخ أبي بكر الذيب، أرسلها لي منذ فترة، حين كنا نتباحث هذه المسألة سويًّا، ومضمونها:
وقال الحافظ ابن كثير في سيرة النبي :
وقد قال البيهقي بعد روايته هذه الأحاديث في كتابه دلائل النبوة :
وَكَيْفَ لَا يَكُونُ أَبَوَاهُ وَجَدُّهُ بِهَذِهِ الصِّفَةِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ، وَكَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ الْوَثَنَ حَتَّى مَاتُوا، وَلَمْ يَدِينُوا دين عيسى بن مَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ وَأَمْرُهُمْ لَا يَقْدَحُ فِي نَسَبِ رَسُولِ اللهِ، صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، لِأَنَّ أَنْكِحَةَ الْكُفَّارِ صَحِيحَةٌ، أَلَا تَرَاهُمْ يُسْلِمُونَ مع زَوْجَاتِهِمْ فَلَا يَلزَمُهُمْ تَجْدِيدُ الْعَقْدِ، وَلَا مُفَارَقَتُهُنّ  َ إِذَا كَانَ مِثْلُهُ يَجُوزُ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ. [وبالله التوفيق]
قلت: وإخباره عن أبويه وجده عبد المطلب بأنهم من أهل النار؛ لا ينافي الحديث الوارد من طرق متعددة أن أهل الفترة الأطفال والمجانين والصم يمتحنون في العرصات يوم القيامة، كما بسطناه سندا ومتنا في تفسيرنا عند قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [الإسراء: 15] فيكون منهم من يجيب، ومنهم من لا يجيب، فيكون هؤلاء من جملة من لا يجيب، فلا منافاة، ولله الحمد والمنة . اهــ
علق العلامة الألباني بقوله:
قلت: وهذا جمع جيد جدا؛ لأنه وإن كان من الممكن افتراض أن بعض من كان في الجاهلية قد بلغته الدعوة، وأقيمت عليه الحجة ـ على ما جرينا عليه في تعليقنا السابق، وعليه يدل كلام البيهقي الذي نقله المؤلف، فإن من الممكن أيضا أن نفترض أن بعضهم لم تبلغه الدعوة، وحينئذ فأمامه الامتحان في عرصات القيامة، فمن نجح فقد نجا، وإلا فقد هلك، وعلى هذا النوع من الهالكين تحمل الأحاديث التي صرحت بعذاب بعض من مات في الجاهلية كما تقدم والله أعلم . اهـ

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رجاء من الإخوة:
عدم التحدث في مسألة قبل الوقوف على أقوال أهل العلم فيها بشكل جيد، وتحرير المسألة وتحري الصحة في الحكم.
حيث أن التهويل، كالذي يقول: فلان يكذِّب النبي. (وهذا كفر مخرج من الملة)، وكالذي يقول: فلان يستدرك على الله. (ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله)، فهذا الكلام لا يصدر من شخص ينتمي للعلم قط من قريب ولا من بعيد. وهو تهويل لا يمكن لهذا المدعي أن يحتمل إلزماته من التكفير ونحوه.
فمن أراد نقاش مسألة علمية، فليزم الطرق العلمية الصحيحة، وإلا فلا.

وسبقت الإشارة إلى الأقوال في هذه المسألة، ومن أقوى الأقوال والتي جمعت بين الأدلة، هو قول العلامة الشنقيطي -رحمه الله-، وكلام الحافظ ابن كثير -رحمه الله-.
وهي أكثر الأقوال المعتبرة، لأنها لا تتعارض مع أدلة أخرى، وأما الأخذ بدليل والإعراض عن غيره من الأدلة، فهذا من شيم المبتدعة الضلال، لا طلاب العلم الفضلاء.
فيرجى عدم التهويل واستخدام أساليب هابطة غير علمية، وهذا هو الظن بكم.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

شكر الله لكم إخواني الأفاضل

وأخصّ بالذكر الفاضلين : 

أسامة وأبو نسيبة
وفقكما الله لكل خير

وجزى الله خيرا جميع الإخوة الذين أفادوا فأجادوا

وأما من اعترض على أصل الموضوع فقد كنت أجبته سلفا في خاتمته فلا داعي لكثرة التهريج والتهويش ..!!

ولأصحاب العواطف أقول : لو كان حبك صادقا لأطعته، فليست المحبة بمجرّد الادّعاء، بل هي بصدق قولك وفعلك في الاتباع والامتثال، وهذا عين ماعنيته بعنواني : بين زيف الادعاء وحقيقة الاقتداء، فأين أنتم منها يامن أنكرتم مانقلتُ ..!!

وأخبروني هل إنكاركم هذا مقتصر عليّ ـ الأثري الفراتي ـ أم هو أيضا على من نقلت عنهم من كبار العلماء وأئمة السلف ..!!

ورحم الله ناصر الدين والسنة، الألباني، حينما قال :
*وأنا حين أكتب هذا أعلم أن بعض الذين ينكرون هذه الأحاديث أو يتأولونها تأويلا باطلا كما فعل السيوطي - عفا الله عنا وعنه - في بعض رسائله، إنما يحملهم على ذلك غلوهم في تعظيم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحبهم إياه، فينكرون أن يكون أبواه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أخبر هو نفسه عنهما، فكأنهم أشفق عليهما منه صلى الله عليه وسلم . . . " من السلسلة الصحيحة، تحت الحديث رقم 2592 .*

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

اتهام من يطلب عدم التعرض لهكذا مواضيع حساسة وخلافية بالتهريج والتهويش كما صدر منك دليل على مبلغ علمك وادبك في الرد علينا واترك الحكم لمن يقرأ كلامك وكلامنا،نحن لم نسئ اليك لا انا ولا ابو عائشة حتى تقابلنا بهذه الكلمات النابية والى الله الشكوى
 ولكن اسألك سؤلا واحدا لا ثاني له هل تعلم ان العلماء يحكمون بأن المتولد من ابوين كافرين كافر؟وان التزامك بذلك في حق ابوي النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يجرك الى الحكم بكفره :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  - والعياذ بالله -قبل زمان البعثة؟أو ترضى بذلك؟ ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 
وهذا اخر كلامي لي معك في هكذا موضوع والله المستعان

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> هل تعلم ان العلماء يحكمون بأن المتولد من ابوين كافرين كافر


ما سمعنا بهذا في آبائنا الأولين

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

السلام عليك أخى إسامة رأيت أنك طلبت من الأخوة
عدم التحدث في مسألة قبل الوقوف على أقوال أهل العلم فيها بشكل جيد، وتحرير المسألة وتحري الصحة في الحكم.أ.هـ


وهذه تذكرة طيبة من أخى الحبيب إسامة الذى يعلم الله أنى أتكلم فى حقه بخير وأحبه حباً عظيماً لكثرة ردوده على المبتدعة وإنشغاله بهذه القضية .

والآن أود أن أذكر نفسى وأخوانى بهذه الكلمات 
الإجماع في عدم نجاة الوالدين.

الإجماع على في عدم نجاة الوالدين.

وقد بسط الكلام في عدم نجاة الوالدين العلامة إبراهيم الحلبي في رسالة مستقلة،‎‎وكذلك العلامة الحنفي الملا علي بن سلطان القارئ (ت1014هـ) في شرح الفقه الأكبر، وفي ‏رسالة مستقلة أسماها: "أدلة معتقد أبي حنيفة الأعظم في أبوي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام". وقد أثبت بذلك الكتاب تواتر الأدلة والأحاديث على صِحّة معنى هذا ‏الحديث وعدم نجاة والدي الرسول عليه أتمّ الصلاة والتسليم. وقد نقل الإجماع على تلك القضية فقال في ص84: «وأما الإجماع فقد اتفق السلف والخلف من الصحابة ‏والتابعين والأئمة الأربعة وسائر المجتهدين على ذلك، من غير إظهار خلاف لما هنالك. والخلاف من اللاحق لا يقدح في الإجماع السابق، سواء يكون من جنس المخالف أو ‏صنف الموافق».‏

وأيضاً الإجماع على كفر أهل الجاهلية ينقله القرافى 
قال القرافي في شرح تنقيح الفصول ص 297( فإن قواعد العقائد كان الناس في الجاهلية مكلفين بها إجماعا، ولذلك انعقد الإجماع على أن موتاهم في النار يعذبون على كفرهم ، ولولا التكليف لما عذبوا ، فهو عليه الصلاة والسلام متعبد بشرع من قبله -بفتح الباء -بمعنى مكلف لامرية فيه،إنما الخلاف في الفروع خاصة ، فعموم إطلاق العلماء مخصوص بالإجماع) انتهى
أيضاً كفرأهل الجاهلية وأنهم فى النار هو قول ابن القيم :قال ابن القيم(
وقوله حيثما مررت بقبر كافر فقل أرسلني إليك محمد هذا إرسال تقريع وتوبيخ لا تبليغ أمر ونهي وفيه دليل على سماع أصحاب أهل القبور كلام الأحياء(قلت  ابن خليفة :وهذا على تصفيل ) وخطابهم لهم ودليل على أن مات مشركا فهو في النار وإن مات قبل البعثة لأن المشركين كانوا قد غيروا الحنيفية دين إبراهيم واستبدلوا بها الشرك وارتكبوه وليس معهم حجة من 
الله به وقبحه والوعيد عليه بالنار لم يزل معلوما من دين الرسل كلهم من اولهم إلى آخرهم وأخبارعقوبات الله لأهله متداولة بين الأمم قرنا بعد قرن فلله الحجة البالغة على المشركين في كل وقت ولو لم يكن إلا ما فطر عباده عليه من توحيد ربوبيته المستلزم لتوحيد إلهيته وأنه يستحيل في كل فطرة وعقل أن يكون معه إله آخر وإن كان سبحانه لا يعذب بمقتضى هذه الفطرة وحدها فلم تزل دعوة الرسل إلى التوحيد في الأرض معلومة لأهلها فالمشرك يستحق العذاب بمخالفته دعوة الرسل والله أعلم )



. 
الإمام النووي رحمهالله تعالى : 
وقد بوب في شرحه لصحيح مسلم عند حديث " أبي وأباك في النار " بقوله " باب : بيان أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ، ولا تناله شفاعته ، ولاتنفعه قرابة المقربين " . 
وقال في شرحه " وفيه أن من مات في الفترة على ما كانتعليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو في النار ، وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة ؛ فإنالدعوة كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم وغيره من الأنبياء صلوات الله تعالى وسلامهعليهم " انتهى . 

وقال رحمه الله عند شرحه لحديث " استأذنت ربي أن أستنغفرلأمي فلم يأذن لي ، واستأذنته أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي " . 
قال " فيه جواز زيارةالمشركين في الحياة وقبورهم بعد الوفاة ؛ لأنه إذا جازت زيارتهم بعد الوفاة ففيالحياة أولى ، وقد قال الله تعالى ( وصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا ) ، وفيه النهي عنالاستغفار للكفار ، قال القاضي عياض رحمه الله : سبب زيارته قبرها أنه قصد قوةالموعضة والذكرى بمشاهدة قبرها ؛ ويؤيده قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر الحديث : فزوروا القبور ؛ فإنها تذكركم بالآخرة " انتهى . 

وقال أيضاً رحمه الله " قوله : فبكى وأبكى من حوله ، قال القاضي : بكاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم على ما فاتهامن إدراك أيامه والإيمان به " انتهى . 

2/ البيهقي : 
قال في كتابه دلائلالنبوة (1/192، 193) بعد تخريجه لحديث " أبي وأباك في النار " : (وكيف لا يكونأبواه وجدُّه بهذه الصفة في الآخرة ، وكانوا يعبدون الوثن حتى ماتوا ، ولم يدينوادين عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام " انتهى . 
وقال أيضا في سننه(7: 190): " وأبواهكانا مشركين, بدليل ما أخبرنا.." ثم ساق حديث أنس " أبي وأباك في النار " . 
وقال في الدلائل (1/192, 193) : " وكفرُهم لا يقدح في نسب رسول الله صلى اللهعليه وسلم ؛ لأن أنكحة الكفار صحيحة ، ألا تراهم يسلمون مع زوجاتهم ، فلا يلزمهمتجديد العقد ، ولا مفارقتهن ؛ إذ كان مثله يجوز في الإسلام وبالله التوفيق " انتهى . 

 
فيذكر بعض أقوال العلماء المجتهدين وغيرهم من أصحاب المذاهب. 


1- الإماممسلم: 
حيث رواه في صحيحه وعنون عليه: باب بيان أن من مات على الكفر فهو فيالنار ولا تناله شفاعة ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين. 

2- أبو داود صاحب السنن: 
حيث روى حديث أنس مع أحاديث أخرى وعنون عليها: باب في ذراري- أي أبناء- المشركين. 

3- النسائي, : 
حيث روى حديث الاستئذان(2032) - وهو:عن أبيهريرة رضي الله عنه قال: زار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبر أمه فبكى وأبكى من حوله، فقال: ((استأذنت ربي في أن أستغفر لها فلم يؤذن لي ، واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرهافأذن لي ، فزوروا القبور فإنها تذكر الموت)) – وهو كما ترى بمعنى حديث أنس في أنهقد ثبت أن من أهل الجاهلية من هم ليسوا من أهل الفترة, وعنون عليه: باب زيارة قبرالمشرك. 

ابن ماجة: 
حيث روى هو أيضا حديث الاستئذان(1572), وعنونعليه: باب ما جاء في زيارة قبور المشركين. 

5- ابن الجوزي : 
إذ قال فيالموضوعات(1: 284) بعد أن ذكر حديثا باطلا موضوعا فيه أن الله أحيا أبوي النبي(صلىالله عليه وسلم) ليؤمنا به, قال: [هذا حديث موضوع لا يشك فيه, والذي وضعه قليلالفهم, عديم العلم, إذ لو كان له علم لعلم أن من مات كافرا لا ينفعه أن يؤمن بعدالرجعة, لا بل لو آمن بعد المعاينة, ويكفي في رد هذا الحديث قوله تعالى" فيمت وهوكافر", وقوله(صلى الله عليه وسلم).. وذكر ابن الجوزي حديث الاستئذان..].

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

بلوغ الدعوة إلى أهل مكة قبل الإسلام لا يجب أن يكون عن طريق رسول مباشرة ولازال أهل العلم يقيمون الحجة على الناس فى ظل غياب الأنبياء .
ومن الأدلة على بلوغ الدعوة إليهم 
وجود من كانوا على التوحيد بينهم بل الأعظم من ذلك وجود من يقول لهم فى أكثر أماكن تواجدهم (الكعبة )أنهم ليسوا على ملة التوحيد
وزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل كان من أهل التوحيد بلا نزاع ، وقد جاء عند البيهقي بإسنادصحيح عن أسماء أنها قالت : رأيت زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل وهو مسند ظهره إلى الكعبة ،وهو يقول : ما منكم اليوم أحد على دين إبراهيم غيري ، وكان يقول : إلهي إله إبراهيم، وديني دين إبراهيم ، قال : وذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :" يبعث يومالقيامة أمة وحده بيني وبين عيسى"
وإن كان ممن بلغته الدعوة فلم يؤمن بها ،كعمرو بن لحي الخزاعي فهو من أهل النار ، وقد جاء في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرةمرفوعاً : " رأيت عمرو بن عامر بن لحي الخزاعي يجر قصبه في النار وكان أول من سيبالسوائب" وأيضاً وجود التصاوير لسيدنا إبراهيم فى الكعبة دليل معرفتهم به.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> ولكن اسألك سؤلا واحدا لا ثاني له هل تعلم ان العلماء يحكمون بأن المتولد من ابوين كافرين كافر؟وان التزامك بذلك في حق ابوي النبي  يجرك الى الحكم بكفره - والعياذ بالله -قبل زمان البعثة؟أو ترضى بذلك؟ ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله


بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا .
هذا من تشغيب الرافضة على كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية , و المهم الأ نغالي في محبتنا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فنصل لدرجة رفض إعتقاد أو تصديق ما أخبر به , والظاهر أن الطفل المولود لأبوين كافرين كافر في أحكام الدنيا يعني فقهيًا لا عقديًا .

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> والظاهر أن الطفل المولود لأبوين كافرين كافر في أحكام الدنيا يعني فقهيًا لا عقديًا .


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((*ما من مولود إلا يولد على* *الفطرة* *فأبواه يهودانه وينصرانه ويمجسانه)) رواه مسلم

هذا من جهة 

**سؤال : ما حكم الذي يريد أن يسلم وأبواه مشركَين ، هل يجوز له أن يسلم أم ينتظرهما ، وكيف يحق للأبوين الإسلام وأبويهما ماتا على الكفر ؟*

إذا تأملت السؤال ستعلم أنّا لم نسمع بهذا الإلزام في آبائنا الأولين

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((*ما من مولود إلا يولد على* *الفطرة* *فأبواه يهودانه وينصرانه ويمجسانه)) رواه مسلم
> 
> هذا من جهة 
> 
> **سؤال : ما حكم الذي يريد أن يسلم وأبواه مشركَين ، هل يجوز له أن يسلم أم ينتظرهما ، وكيف يحق للأبوين الإسلام وأبويهما ماتا على الكفر ؟*
> 
> إذا تأملت السؤال ستعلم أنّا لم نسمع بهذا الإلزام في آبائنا الأولين


لم أفهم وجه الإعتراض .

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكم أيها الفضلاء. وأشكر الإخوة الذين أحسنوا الظن بأخيهم.. جزاكم الله خيرا، ونفع بكم.

عزيزي/ صادق
لي عدة ملاحظات على مشاركتك، وأجوبة على اعتراضاتك. فأرجو أن يتسع لها صدرك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أي مسألة تعرض لها الشرع، أصبحت مسألة شرعية، ومباحثة المسائل الشرعية من الأمور المباحة في عمومها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كونها مسألة خلافية، فالخلاف على درجات كما سبق الإشارة إلى ذلك، وإن تركنا المسائل الخلافية لترك كثير من مسائل الشرع بهذه الحجة الواهية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الفاضل الأثري الفراتي من الإخوة الفضلاء ذوي الخلق، فإن كنت ترى اللوم من الأشياء المشينة، فاعلم أن الشرع قد أتى به، وأمثلة ذلك كثيرة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأما مسألة: المولود الذي ولد من أبوين كافرين فهو كافر بإجماع المسلمين، فأظن أننا قد تحدثنا في هذه المسألة من قبل، وأضيف الآتي:
- الراجح في أبوي النبي أنهما من أهل الفترة لعدم إداركهما النذارة. والقياس على أبي إبراهيم الخليل قياس مع الفارق، لأنه قد بلغ النذارة، لقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءَنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطًا سَوِيًّا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [مريم: 43].
- فإن لم يبلغهما النذارة فيكون ابنهما التابع لهما له نفس الحكم من باب أولى.
- حديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- المتفق عليه: ((ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة، فأبواه يهودانه، أو ينصرانه، أو يمجسانه))  يتعرض لمسألة الولادة والتبعية، وعلى القول بأن الفطرة هي الإسلام.
فيكون الصحيح أنه كان على الفطرة، ثم على الفترة حتى مجيء الوحي.
ولهذا يقال: من أدرك النذارة فتقع عليه الأحكام، وإلا فلا.
- على افتراض صحة القول بأنهما كانا على الكفر، وحكمه حكم الصبي التابع لأبويه من أحكام التبعية.
فيقال: أحكام التبعية لم تنشأ إلا في الإسلام، وأما ما قبله فلا يسري عليه الحكم، لأنه لم يدركه.
ومثال ذلك: لا يقول عاقل بكفر قوم هود شرعا، والعلة: لأنهم لم يتبعوا شرعة نبي الله عيسى -صلى الله عليه وسلم-. فهذا من السخافة العقلية والاضطراب الفكري.
- عدم مشروعية قتل أولاد المشركين، لأنهم ليسوا كفارا أصليين، وإنما حكمهم بالتبعية. ومتى رفعت التبعية، هل تثبت لهم الفطرة التي هي الإسلام؟ في هذا خلاف واعتراضات.
والراجح أن الحديث لم يثبت ذلك إلا للمولود ومتى بلغ سن التكليف انتقل حكمه، أو ينتقل بالتبعية كما في ظاهر الحديث.
- بقاء رسالة الإسلام إلى أن يرفع الله -عز وجل- العلم، لا يقاس عليها أهل الفترة لعدم بلوغهم العلم الذي يقام به الحجة عليهم.

الفاضل/ ابن خليفة المصري
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحبك الذي أحببتنا له، أدام الله بيننا المحبة وأعزنا بالإسلام جميعا. آمين.
- أدلة الباب التي تثبت عدم إدراكهما النذارة في القرآن صريحة كثيرة، وأصحاب القول الأول كالنووي وغيره، فهموا أن هذا النص مخصص للأدلة المجملة.
وهناك بعض الغلاة الذين طعنوا في أحاديث الإمام مسلم وحرفوها، وتمسكوا فقط بالأدلة الإجمالية.
والصحيح هو الجمع بين النصوص.
وكما هو ظاهر من تعليق العلامة الألباني على قول الحافظ ابن كثير، وكأنه وجد ضالته في هذا الجمع الموفق.
إلا أن أكثر الأقوال من ناحية الصحة -حسب الترتيب-:
1- قول ابن كثير.
2- قول الشنقيطي.
3- قول النووي.
وتقديم قول ابن كثير، ثم قول الشنقيطي لأنهما قد جمعا بين الأدلة التي توهم التعارض. وهما من أصحاب هذه الصنعة وأعلم الناس بها من غيرهما، بالإضافة إلى اطلاعهما على المنقول والمعقول وأقوال العلماء والإجماع.
ويبقى قول النووي وغيره مبنيا على الحتم بأن أهل الجاهلية أدركوا النذارة، وهو قول أهوى من إسقاطه.
لذا.. فإنه وإن كان من الأقوال المعتمدة في الخلاف.. لموافقته ظاهر النص، إلا أنه قول ضعيف لتعارضه مع أصول أخرى.
والله أعلم.

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

> وأضيف الآتي:





> - الراجح في أبوي النبي أنهما من أهل الفترة لعدم إداركهما النذارة. والقياس على أبي إبراهيم الخليل قياس مع الفارق، لأنه قد بلغ النذارة، لقوله تعالى: يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءَنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطًا سَوِيًّا [مريم: 43]..


أولاً يجب التفرقة بأن هناك أهل فترة لا يعذرون وهم الذين بلغتهم النذارة بوسيلة ما ولا يشترط أن تكون من رسول والتفرقة بين أهل الفترة المعذورين الذين لم يسمعوا أصلاً بالرسالة .
فليس كل من وقع عليه إسم أهل الفترة يكون معذوراً 
ثانياً :لقد نقلت لك الإجماع على عدم نجاة الأبوين .
ثالثاً كلام النووى والألبانى والحافظ ابن كثير لا يتعارض بل يوافق بعضه بعضاً لذلك يتبنى الألبانى كلام النووى فى السلسلة الصحيحة كما سأذكر فلا تعارض أصلاً 

كلام الشيخ ناصر الدين الألبانى فى السلسلة الصحيحة(1 _158 (بترقيم الشاملة يدعم قول النووى بصراحة فقال الألبانى: 
إن أهل الجاهلية الذين ماتوا قبل بعثته عليه الصلاة و السلام معذبون بشركهم
و كفرهم ، و ذلك يدل على أنهم ليسوا من أهل الفترة الذين لم تبلغهم دعوة نبي ،خلافا لما يظنه بعض المتأخرين . إذ لو كانوا كذلك لم يستحقوا العذاب لقوله تعالى : ( و ما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ) و قد قال النووي في شرح حديث
مسلم : " أن رجلا قال يا رسول الله أين أبي ؟ قال : في النار ... " الحديث .
قال النووي ( 1 / 114 طبع الهند ) :
" فيه أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ، و لا تنفعه قرابة المقربين ، و فيه
أن من مات على الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل
النار ، و ليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة ، فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة
إبراهيم و غيره من الأنبياء صلوات الله تعالى و سلامه عليهم " .أ.هـ من السلسلة الصحيحة 
أيضاً أخى الكريم أريد أن أوضح شيئاً 
أنى عندما أتكلم عن أهل الفترة غير المعذورين أعنى أهل مكة بإثتثناء (المجنون وما شابهه كما فى الحديث ) ولا أعنى بذلك أن كل البلاد الأخرى فى الدنيا  فقد يوجد من لم يسمع برسالة أصلاً لا من نبى ولا من عالم وهذا ليس بممتنع لا شرعاً ولا عقلاً .

رابعاً: أخى الفاضل أهل مكة بلغتهم النذارة فهم أهل فترة من حيث إنقطاع الرسل وليسوا من أهل الفترة من حيث إنقطاع البلاغ والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة وقد سوقت بعضها وليس كلها فى مشاركة سابقة .
خامساً : لقد نقلت إجماعاً أخر أن أهل الجاهلية كانوا على الكفر وأنهم سيعذبون .

----------


## أسـامة

> أولاً يجب التفرقة بأن هناك أهل فترة لا يعذرون وهم الذين بلغتهم النذارة


بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أهل الفترة أهل فترة. والدعوى بأن بعضهم بلغتهم النذارة والبعض الآخر لم تبلغهم، دعوى مخالفة لصريح القرآن.
لقوله الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [يس: 6]
ولقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَكِنْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [القصص: 46]
ولقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ كُتُبٍ يَدْرُسُونَهَا وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ قَبْلَكَ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [سبأ: 44]
ولقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: بَلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآية [السجدة: 3]

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دعوى الإجماع متأخرة، والإجماع المتأخر لا يمكن الاعتضاد به.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تعليقات الشيخ الألباني بالموافقة على هذا أو ذاك، فالأقرب هو فرحه الشديد بجمع الحافظ ابن كثير، والشيخ الألباني له كلام آخر في رده على أبي زهرة لرده الأحاديث الصحيحة المروية في هذا الباب. وعلى كل فالمسألة مرجعها للأدلة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  استثناء أهل مكة تحديدًا دون غيرهم، فيه من التحكم ما لا يمكن التدليل عليه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أهل الجاهلية على درجات، فمنهم من بلغته النذارة وآمن، ومنهم من ظل على ضلاله وشركه بعد بلوغه النذارة، ومنهم من قارع المشركين قبل الإسلام،  ومنهم من لجأ إلى أهل الكتاب ليتعلم ما عندهم، ومنهم من كان مشركا غليظ الشرك. وهم على درجات.
وتلك أمة قد خلت.
والجزم بأي حكم فيه نوع من أنواع التحكم، فالمسألة ما بين راجح ومرجوح حسب وضوح الدليل والنظر فيه.
والله أعلم.

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

أولاً : أنت تعتقد بأن قول الحافظ بن كثير يعارض قول النووى وأنا أقول لك ليس هناك معارضة البته لا بين قول النووى ولا ابن كثير ولا قول الألبانى بل كلهم قول واحد فراجعهم .
ثانياً :أهل الجاهلية فى مكة بلغتهم جميعاً الرسالة والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة منها .
والصريحة في أن بعض مشركي العرب في النار، وأنهم كانوا كفارا قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
وهي نصوص كثيرة صريحة، ليس لها مدفع،
ومن ذلك:
- قوله تعالى( وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار فأنقذكم منها ) (آل عمران: 103)
- وقوله تعالى ( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى........)(البنية: 1-2)
- وقوله تعالى( وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا)(البقرة: 89)
أي: أن اليهود كانوا يستفتحون على الذين كفروا، وهم العرب ، بنبي يأتي من اليهود،
- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث وفاة أبي طالب: أن آخر ما قال : (أنه على ملة عبد المطلب) 
فدل على أن عبد المطلب مات على الشرك، وذلك قبل البعثة
- عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قلت: يا رسول الله، ابن جدعان، كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم، ويطعم المسكين، فهل ذاك نافعه؟ قال: لا ينفعه، إنه لم يقل يوما : رب اغفر لي خطيئتي بوم الدين
- وعن أنس، رضي الله عنه، أن رجلا قال : يارسول الله، أين أبي؟ قال:( في النار)، فلما قفًّى دعاه فقال: ( إن أبي وأباك في النار). 
- وعن أبي هريرة، رضي الله عنه،قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: استأذنت ربي أن أستغفر لأمي، فلم يأذن لي، واستأذنته أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي. 
- ومنها، وهو من أصرحها، ما جاء في حديث لقيط بن عامر الطويل وفيه: قال: 
فقلت: يا رسول الله، هل لأحد مما مضى من خير في جاهليتهم؟ قال: فقال رجل من عرض قريش: والله، إن أباك المنتفق لفي النار، فكأنه وقع حر بين جلدي ووجهي مما قال لأبي على رؤوس الناس، فهممت أن أقول: وأبوك يا رسول الله؟ فإذا الأخرى أجمل، فقلت: وأهلك يا رسول الله؟ قال: وأهلي، لعمر الله، ما أتيت عليه من قبر عامري أو قرشي من مشرك فقل: أرسلني إليك محمد، يبشرك بما يسوؤك، تجر على وجهك وبطنك في النار .


والذي يعنينا هنا أن هذه النصوص دالة على أن أغلب العرب قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفار معذبون في النار، فطعن قوم في هذه النصوص بأنها أحاديث آحاد، تعارض النصوص القطعية في أنه لا يعذب أحد حتى تبلغه الحجة الرسالية، وهؤلاء لم تبلغهم،
وممن ذهب إلى هذا السيوطي، رحمه الله، وأفرط فرتب على هذا القول بنجاة أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من النار، ثم غلا فقال: إن الله بعثهما من موتهما فآمنا به، وصحح حديثا في ذلك عن طريق الكشف والمنام. وهذا مما عابه عليه العلماء.
وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه عن هذا كما في " مجموع الفتاوى"(4/324):
هل صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن الله تبارك وتعالى أحيا له أبويه حتى أسلما على يديه ثم ماتا بعد ذلك؟
فأجاب:
لم يصح ذلك عن أحد من أهل الحديث، بل أهل المعرفة متفقون على أن ذلك كذب مختلق، وإن كان قد روي في ذلك أبو بكر- يعني: الخطيب- في كتابه" السابق واللاحق"، وذكره أبو القاسم الهيلي في " شرح السيرة" بإسناد فيه مجاهيل، وذكره أبو عبد الله القرطبي في " التذكرة" وأمثال هذه المواضع،
فلا نزاع بين أهل المعرفة أنه من أظهر الموضوعات، كذبا كما نص عليه أهل العلم، وليس ذلك في الكتب المعتمدة في الحديث، لا في الصحيح، ولا في السنن، ولا في المسند، ونحو ذلك من كتب الحديث المعروفة، ولا ذكره أهل كتب المغازي والتفسير، وإن كانوا قد يروون الضعيف مع الصحيح، لأن ظهور كذب ذلك لا يخفى على متدين،فإن مثل هذا لو وقع لكان مما تتوافر الهمم والدواعي على نقله، فإنه من أعظم الأمور خرقا للعادة........ انتهى
فقد ثبت مما سبق:
أنه لا يدخل النار إلا من بلغته دعوة رسول، ولكن لا يلزم أن يكون الرسول هو: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالقول بأن مشركي العرب لم تبلغهم الحجة الرسالية ؛ لكونهم ماتوا قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو قول غير صحيح، فقد قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية بدين إبراهيم، عليه السلام، وإن دخله التحريف، إلا أنه كان فيهم من يعرف التوحيد، ويحتج عليهم به، ومنهم: زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل؛ الذي كان يقول لكفار قريش: ( يا معشر قريش والله ما منكم على دين إبراهيم غيري) . وعن ابن عمر، رضي الله عنهما، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لقي زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل بأسفل بلدح قبل أن ينزل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الوحي، فقدمت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سفرة، فأبى أن يأكل منها، ثم قال زيد، إني لست آكل مما تذبحون على أنصابكم، ولا آكل إلا ما ذكر اسم الله عليه، وأن زيد بن عمرو كان يعيب على قريش ذبائحهم، ويقول: الشاة خلقها الله، وأنزل لها من السماء الماء، وأنبت لها من الأرض، ثم تذبحونها على غير اسم الله ، إنكارا لذلك وإعظاما له. 
وزيد هذا رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما في هذا الحديث، غير أنه مات قبل البعثة، وعمل بما أمكنه معرفته من دين إبراهيم الحق، وكان كفار قريش يؤذونه على ذلك. 

فالحجة كانت قائمة على العرب قبل البعثة بدين إبراهيم، وكان منهم من هو على بقية من الدين الحق، وهم الحنفاء، ومنهم زيد بن عمرو، وكانت قريش تفخر على العرب بأنهم نسل إبراهيم، ويسمون أنفسهم: الحُمْس، كما ورد في أول سيرة ابن هشام. 
ولهذا قال الإمام النووي في"شرح مسلم" (3/79) في شرح حديث (إن أبي وأباك في النار): فيه: أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار، ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين،
وفيه: أن من مات فيالفترةعلى ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار، وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة؛ فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم، وغيره من الأنبياء، صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم. انتهى
وهذا من أبين التحقيق وأظهره،
ولا يشكل على هذا الضابط آية سورة القصص، وهو قوله تعالى( لتنذر قوما ما آتاهم من نذير من قبل......) (46)
فتدل هذه على أن العرب لم يأتهم نذير قبل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن يعارضها قوله تعالى(وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير) (فاطر:24)
فمقتضاه: أنه جاءهم نذير، وهو: إبراهيم، عليه السلام، كما ثبت بالنصوص السالفة الذكر.
وعلى هذا، فإن آية القصص، ونحوها لا تشكل على أن العرب كانوا محجوجين بدين إبراهيم، عليه السلام، وأن الذين أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم في النار، ممن ماتوا قبل بعثته، قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية بدين إبراهيم، عليه السلام، وبهذا يظل الضابط الفقهي في هذا الباب صحيحا غير منخرم، وهو: أنه لا يدخل النار إلا من قامت عليه الحجة الرسالية؛ إما بدعوة رسول في الدنيا، وإما باختبار في عرصات يوم القيامة، ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
وأيضاً القول بأن أهل الجاهلية فى مكة من الكفار المعذبين قول ابن القيم :أيضاً كفرأهل الجاهلية وأنهم فى النار هو قول ابن القيم :قال ابن القيم(
وقوله حيثما مررت بقبر كافر فقل أرسلني إليك محمد هذا إرسال تقريع وتوبيخ لا تبليغ أمر ونهي وفيه دليل على سماع أصحاب أهل القبور كلام الأحياء(قلت ابن خليفة :وهذا على تصفيل ) وخطابهم لهم ودليل على أن مات مشركا فهو في النار وإن مات قبل البعثة لأن المشركين كانوا قد غيروا الحنيفية دين إبراهيم واستبدلوا بها الشرك وارتكبوه وليس معهم حجة من 
الله به وقبحه والوعيد عليه بالنار لم يزل معلوما من دين الرسل كلهم من اولهم إلى آخرهم وأخبارعقوبات الله لأهله متداولة بين الأمم قرنا بعد قرن فلله الحجة البالغة على المشركين في كل وقت ولو لم يكن إلا ما فطر عباده عليه من توحيد ربوبيته المستلزم لتوحيد إلهيته وأنه يستحيل في كل فطرة وعقل أن يكون معه إله آخر وإن كان سبحانه لا يعذب بمقتضى هذه الفطرة وحدها فلم تزل دعوة الرسل إلى التوحيد في الأرض معلومة لأهلها فالمشرك يستحق العذاب بمخالفته دعوة الرسل والله أعلم )
وقد سبق نقل القرافى الإجماع عليه وهذا من القوة بمكان حتى وإن كان غير منعقد .
وأيضاً تأمل فى قوله تعالى 
وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلَا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ (103)  

قال الحافظ ابن كثير :
وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَة اللَّه عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاء فَأَلَّفَ بَيْن قُلُوبكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا " إِلَى آخِر الْآيَة وَهَذَا السِّيَاق فِي شَأْن الْأَوْس وَالْخَزْرَج فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ كَانَ بَيْنهمْ حُرُوب كَثِيرَة فِي الْجَاهِلِيّ وَعَدَاوَة شَدِيدَة وَضَغَائِن وَإِحَن وَذُحُول طَالَ بِسَبَبِهَا قِتَالهمْ وَالْوَقَائِع بَيْنهمْ فَلَمَّا جَاءَ اللَّه بِالْإِسْلَامِ فَدَخَلَ فِيهِ مَنْ دَخَلَ مِنْهُمْ صَارُوا إِخْوَانًا مُتَحَابِّينَ بِجَلَالِ اللَّه مُتَوَاصِلِينَ فِي ذَات اللَّه مُتَعَاوِنِينَ عَلَى الْبِرّ وَالتَّقْوَى قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " هُوَ الَّذِي أَيَّدَكَ بِنَصْرِهِ وَبِالْمُؤْمِنِ  ينَ وَأَلَّفَ بَيْن قُلُوبهمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْت مَا فِي الْأَرْض جَمِيعًا مَا أَلَّفْت بَيْن قُلُوبهمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّه أَلَّفَ بَيْنهمْ " إِلَى آخِر الْآيَة وَكَانُوا عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَة مِنْ النَّار بِسَبَبِ كُفْرهمْ فَأَنْقَذَهُمْ اللَّه مِنْهَا أَنْ هَدَاهُمْ لِلْإِيمَانِ.
وَقَدْ اِمْتَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ بِذَلِكَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْم قَسَمَ غَنَائِم حُنَيْن فَعَتَبَ مَنْ عَتَبَ مِنْهُمْ بِمَا فَضَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي الْقِسْمَة بِمَا أَرَاهُ اللَّه فَخَطَبَهُمْ فَقَالَ " يَا مَعْشَر الْأَنْصَار أَلَمْ أَجِدكُمْ ضُلَّالًا فَهَدَاكُمْ اللَّه بِي وَكُنْتُمْ مُتَفَرِّقِينَ فَأَلَّفَكُمْ اللَّه بِي وَعَالَة فَأَغْنَاكُمْ اللَّه بِي ؟ " فَكُلَّمَا قَالَ شَيْئًا قَالُوا : اللَّه وَرَسُوله أَمَنَّ .
 فيظهر جلياً أنهم لو ماتوا قبل بعثته لكانوا من أهل النار .
وأيضاً ذكر الحافظ ابن كثير قائلاً:
وَرَوَى أَبُو دَاوُد مِنْ حَدِيث اِبْن أَبِي زَائِدَة عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ الشَّعْبِيّ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " الْوَائِدَة وَالْمَوْءُودَة فِي النَّار " ثُمَّ قَالَ الشَّعْبِيّ حَدَّثَنِي بِهِ عَلْقَمَة عَنْ أَبِي وَائِل عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ جَمَاعَة عَنْ دَاوُد بْن أَبِي هِنْد عَنْ الشَّعْبِيّ عَنْ عَلْقَمَة عَنْ سَلَمَة بْن قَيْس الْأَشْجَعِيّ قَالَ : أَتَيْت أَنَا وَأَخِي النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْنَا إِنَّ أُمّنَا مَاتَتْ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَكَانَتْ تَقْرِي الضَّيْف وَتَصِل الرَّحِم وَأَنَّهَا وَأَدَتْ أُخْتًا لَنَا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة لَمْ تَبْلُغ الْحِنْث فَقَالَ " الْوَائِدَة وَالْمَوْءُودَة فِي النَّار إِلَّا أَنْ تُدْرِك الْوَائِدَة الْإِسْلَام فَتُسْلِم " وَهَذَا إِسْنَاد حَسَن .أ.هـ (م8 ص684بترقيم الشاملة )
فقد أشترط النبى لنجاتها من النار أن تسلم ولم يقل أن تتوب من فعلها لأنه لا تنجيها التوبة بدون الإسلام .

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

الأخ الفاضل المكرّم أسامة

بارك الله فيك وشكر لك وجزاك من كل خير

وفي الحقيقة فليس لمثلي أن يهمس ببنت شفة بوجودك،،، زادك الله من فضله ورفع قدرك في الدارين .

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

إكمال للموضوع 

قال تعالى:{وَاذْكُرُ  وا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِك يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ}آل عمران:103. 
فيقوله: {وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار} قال ابن عباس: أي وكنتم على طرف حفرة من جهنم إذ لم يكن بينكم وبينها إلا الموت، {فأنقذكم منها} أي بمحمد -صلى الله عليهوسلم-[2].
وقال ابن جرير الطبري: وكنتم على طرف جهنم بكفركم الذي كنتم عليه قبل أن ينعم الله عليكم بالإسلام، فتصيروا بائتلافكم عليه إخوانا، ليس بينكم وبينالوقوع فيها إلا أن تموتوا على ذلك من كفركم، فتكونوا من الخالدين فيها، فأنقذكم بالإيمان الذي هداكم له. 
وعن السُّدي: كنتم على طرف النار من مات منكم أوبق فيالنار، فبعث الله محمداً -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فاستنقذكم به من تلك الحفرة[3]. 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله: فكانوا قبل إنقاذه إياهم بمحمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم-،أهل كفر في تفرقهم واجتماعهم، يجمعهم أعظم الأمور: الكفر بالله، وابتداع ما لم يأذنبه الله، تعالى عما يقولون علواً كبيراً، لا إله غيره، وسبحانه وبحمده رب كل شيءوخالقه، من حي منهم فكما وصف حاله حياً: عاملاً قائلاً بسخط ربه، مزداداً منمعصيته، ومن مات فكما وصف قوله وعمله: صار إلى عذابه[4] . 
قال ابن كثير: كانواعلى شفا حفرة من النار بسبب كفرهم فأنقذهم الله منها أن هداهم للإيمان[5]. 
قلت: كونهم كانوا على الكفر قبل بعثة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ولم يكن بينهم وبين دخولهم النار سوى الموت، لهو دليل كاف أن نذارة من تقدم من الرسل قد بلغتهم لأنه لايدخل النار إلا من قامت عليه حجة الرسل كما سبق أن بينا ذلك، وأن فترتهم كانت منجهة انقطاع الرسل، وليس من جهة عدم بلوغ نذارة الرسل إليهم. 
وقد صح عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه قال:" فضَّل الله قريشاً بسبع خصال، فضلهم بأنهم عبدواالله عشر سنين، لا يعبد الله إلا قريش، وفضلهم بأنهم نصرهم يوم الفيل وهم مشركون .."[6].
دل أن قريشاً كانت قبل بعثة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على الشرك المستوجب للنار،
وفي الحديث القدسي كما في صحيحمسلم:" إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم، وإنهم أتتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم، وحرمتعليهم ما أحللت لهم، وأمرتهم أن يشركوا بي ما لم أنزل به سلطاناً، وإن الله نظر إلىأهل الأرض فمقتهم عربهم وعجمهم إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب ..". 
والبقايا من أهلالكتاب هم الذين كانوا على التوحيد، وحافظوا على دينهم الحق ولم ينحرفوا مع المنحرفين عن جادة التوحيد. وقوله:" فمقتهم عربهم وعجمهم "، دليل أنهم كانوا مشركينالشرك الذي يستوجب المقت والعذاب .. وليسوا من أهل الفترة المعذورين. 
وفيالصحيح أيضاً، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: قلت يا رسول الله، ابن جدعان كان فيالجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين، فهل ذلك نافعه؟
قال:" لا ينفعه، إنه لم يقليوماً: رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين ". 
قلت: كون ذلك لا ينفع ابن جدعان، لأنهلم يقل في حياته قط:" رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين "، دل على أمرين: أنه وقومهليسوا من أهل الفترة المعذورين .. وإن كانوا من أهل الفترة من جهة انقطاع الرسلعنهم.
ثانياً: أن حجة ونذارة الرسل قبل نبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ـ وبخاصةإبراهيم -عليه السلام- ـ قد بلغته؛ لأن هذه الكلمات التي ألزمه بها النبي -صلى اللهعليه وسلم- وعلل عذابه بسبب أنه لم يقلها لا يمكن لابن جدعان أن يعرفها إلا عن طريقالرسل. 
ولما افترض فيه أنه كان ينبغي أن يقول تلك الكلمات وأمثالها .. لكنه أبىوأعرض واستكبر .. فحق عليه العذاب بسبب ذلك.
وفي الحديث الذي يرويه جابر قال:دخل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يوماً نخلاً لبني النجار، فسمع أصوات رجال من بني النجار ماتوا في الجاهلية يُعذبون في قبورهم، فخرج رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فزعاً، فأمر أصحابه أن تعوذوا من عذاب القبر. 
ومن رواية أنس -رضي الله عنه- مربنخل لبني النجار، فسمع صوتاً فقال:ما هذا قالوا:قبر رجل دفن في الجاهلية، فقالرسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:" لولا أن تدافنوا لدعوت الله -عز وجل- أن يسمعكممن عذاب القبر ما أسمعني"[7]. 
قال الشيخ ناصر: من فوائد الحديث أن أهل الجاهليةالذين ماتوا قبل بعثته عليه الصلاة والسلام معذبون بشركهم وكفرهم، وذلك يدل علىأنهم ليسوا من أهل الفترة الذين لم تبلغهم دعوة نبي، خلافاً لما يظنه بعضالمتأخرين، إذ لو كانوا كذلك لم يستحقوا العذاب لقوله تعالى:{وَمَا كُنَّامُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً} [8].
وكذلك الحديث الذي يرويه أنس، أنرجلاً قال: يا رسول الله أين أبي؟ قال:" في النار " فلما قفا دعاه، فقال: إن أبيوأباك في النار"
وفي الحديث القدسي كما في صحيحمسلم:" إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم، وإنهم أتتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم، وحرمتعليهم ما أحللت لهم، وأمرتهم أن يشركوا بي ما لم أنزل به سلطاناً، وإن الله نظر إلىأهل الأرض فمقتهم عربهم وعجمهم إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب ..". 
والبقايا من أهل الكتاب هم الذين كانوا على التوحيد، وحافظوا على دينهم الحق ولم ينحرفوا معالمنحرفين عن جادة التوحيد. وقوله:" فمقتهم عربهم وعجمهم "، دليل أنهم كانوا مشركينالشرك الذي يستوجب المقت والعذاب .. وليسوا من أهل الفترة المعذورين. 
وفيالصحيح أيضاً، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: قلت يا رسول الله، ابن جدعان كان فيالجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين، فهل ذلك نافعه؟
قال:" لا ينفعه، إنه لم يقليوماً: رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين ". 
قلت: كون ذلك لا ينفع ابن جدعان، لأنهلم يقل في حياته قط:" رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين "، دل على أمرين: أنه وقومه ليسوا من أهل الفترة المعذورين .. وإن كانوا من أهل الفترة من جهة انقطاع الرسلعنهم.
ثانياً: أن حجة ونذارة الرسل قبل نبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ـ وبخاصةإبراهيم -عليه السلام- ـ قد بلغته؛ لأن هذه الكلمات التي ألزمه بها النبي -صلى اللهعليه وسلم- وعلل عذابه بسبب أنه لم يقلها لا يمكن لابن جدعان أن يعرفها إلا عن طريقالرسل. 
ولما افترض فيه أنه كان ينبغي أن يقول تلك الكلمات وأمثالها .. لكنه أبىوأعرض واستكبر .. فحق عليه العذاب بسبب ذلك.
وفي الحديث الذي يرويه جابر قال:دخلالنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يوماً نخلاً لبني النجار، فسمع أصوات رجال من بنيالنجار ماتوا في الجاهلية يُعذبون في قبورهم، فخرج رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فزعاً، فأمر أصحابه أن تعوذوا من عذاب القبر. 
ومن رواية أنس -رضي الله عنه- مربنخل لبني النجار، فسمع صوتاً فقال:ما هذا قالوا:قبر رجل دفن في الجاهلية، فقالرسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:" لولا أن تدافنوا لدعوت الله -عز وجل- أن يسمعكم من عذاب القبر ما أسمعني"[7]. 
قال الشيخ ناصر: من فوائد الحديث أن أهل الجاهلية الذين ماتوا قبل بعثته عليه الصلاة والسلام معذبون بشركهم وكفرهم، وذلك يدل على أنهم ليسوا من أهل الفترة الذين لم تبلغهم دعوة نبي، خلافاً لما يظنه بعضالمتأخرين، إذ لو كانوا كذلك لم يستحقوا العذاب

----------


## أسـامة

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الكريم الأثري الفراتي على حسن خلقك، وحسن ظنك، وإن كنت لأعلم من نفسي ما لا يعلمه إلا الله، عفى الله عني وعنكم، وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم.

ـــــــــــــ

بارك الله فيك أخانا الفاضل ابن خليفة المصري.
يمكنك التمسك بأي قول تراه صوابا. وأمرنا وأمرهم إلى الله.
وفقنا الله وإياكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

> جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الكريم الأثري الفراتي على حسن خلقك، وحسن ظنك، وإن كنت لأعلم من نفسي ما لا يعلمه إلا الله، عفى الله عني وعنكم، وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم.
> 
> ـــــــــــــ
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخانا الفاضل ابن خليفة المصري.
> يمكنك التمسك بأي قول تراه صوابا. وأمرنا وأمرهم إلى الله.
> وفقنا الله وإياكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه.


 جمعنا الله وإياكم فى الفردوس الأعلى 
وأود منك أن تعطينى أسماء لبعض كتب الأشعرية التى ترد على كتب أهل السنةحتى أستطيع الإحاطة قدر الإمكان بشبههم .

----------


## أسـامة

اللهم آمين.
لا جديد في الشبهات، مجرد تكرار مكرور لأقوال الجهم، وكتاب رد الإمام الدارمي على بشر المريسي.. من الكتب التي حفظت لنا أقوال الجهمية، والردود السلفية عليها، أصولا وفروعا.
فمن أتقن هذا الكتاب، لم ينطلي عليه البدع الجهمية ومن وافقهم موافقة كلية أو جزئية.
ومن أتى بعدهم بتقرير شبهة جديدة فقد ردها شيخ الإسلام والإمام ابن القيم، أصولا وفروعا. فغاية المعاصر أن يقف على شبهة قديمة، ويقدمها في قالب جديد. وأما الحق فلا يتغير. والحمد لله على نعمه.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الأخ صادق وفقه الله .
ما قلت بأنك رافضيّ وإن فُهم من كلامي في مشاركتي السابقة مثل هذا فيرجع لسوء بياني , و أعتذر عن تحزينك , و وفقنا الله و إياك لما فيه الخير و الصلاح.
والسلام عليكم .

----------


## احمد291000

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله - تعالى - و بركاته....           اللهم فقهنا في الدين و علمنا التأويل ، و أرنا الحق -حقا - و ارزقنا اتباعه ،و أرنا الباطل - باطلا- و ارزقنا اجتنابه  ، و ارزقنا العلم النافع و العمل الصالح .....
          أحببت أن أشير إلى بعض الأمور ؛ لتزيل بعض المستور :
    1- أمور العقيدة واضحة نقية بسيطة بعيدة عن التعقيد الكلامي و النظر الفلسفي ، فما أن تصادف فطرة سوية ، إلا أثمرت إيمانا لا يرتد  .
    2- العرب - قبل مبعث النبي (صلِّّ الله عليه و آله و سلم) -كانوا في جاهلية وشَرٍّ ؛ إذ يسيئون الجوار و يقطعون الأرحام و يأكل القوي منهم الضعيف ، فنظر الله إليهم فمقتهم إنسهم و جنهم ؛ عربهم و عجمهم ،و الله لا يكره المؤمنين.
   3- لم يبعث لهم نذير مختص بهم ؛ بل بلغتهم دعاوى الرسل من قبلهم ، فأعرض أكثرهم و آمن النزر اليسير ؛ كروقة ابن نوفل فكان على دين موسى - عليه السلام-  ، و زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل فكان على دين إبراهيم عليه السم ، و عدي بن حاتم و كان قد تنصر ،و سلمان الفارسي.
  4- أن عبد المطلب كان من الكافرين  عباد الأصنام ؛ و الدليل أن آخر كلمة كانت لأبي طالب : " هو على ملة عبد المطلب ، و ما كان رسول الله - صل الله عليه و سلم- يدعوه إلا إلى الإيمان بالله الواحد.
  5- أن محل النزاع لا ينبغي أن يكون والدي النبي -صل الله عليه و آله وسلم -بل عمه ؛ فإن أبواه  لم يؤثرا في حياته بطريقة فاعلة كما فعل عمه ؛ فعمه كفله بعد وفاة جده عبد المطلب و هو في سن الثامنة ، و ظل يحوطه برعايته و يدافع عنه  و ينافح  بل و يجوع من أجله محسورا ثلاث سنين في الشِّعْب  ، و بالرغم من ذلك فهو في ضحضاح من النار .... يعذب !!!
  6- من بطَّأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه ؛ بل قالها - صريحة- :  *
قال: يا معشر قريش _او كلمه نحوها _ اشترو أنفسكم , لا أغني لاعنكم من الله شيئاً .**يا بني عبد مناف لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئاً**ياعباس بن عبدالمطلب لا اغني عنك من الله شيئاً**يا صفيه عمة رسول الله لا أغني عنك من الله شيئاً*7- زعم بعضهم أن المقصود بقوله - صل الله عليه و سلم-:"أبي و أبوك في النار" يقصد أبا لهب ؛ لقوله تعالى : تبت يا أبي لهب و تب". و هذا بعييييييييييييي  ييد جدا لعداوة أبي لهب الظاهرة لمحمد - صل الله عليه و سلم- ، و إذا كان المقام مقام تطيب نفس السائل  فلن يطيبه بذكر عدوه أبي لهب.
 8- إعمال النصوص جميعها خير من رد بعضها و هو صحيح ، فالجمع جائز ، لا كما فعل الشيخ الشنقيطي ، و لكن ذلك  في لقاء قادم فالمغرب يؤذن له.
       و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري



----------


## احمد291000

7- قال الله تعالى : ....و إن كنت من الغافلين" ..الآية الرابعة من سورة يوسف، و قال تعالى " ووجدك ضالا فهدى" - الضحى، و قال تعالى :" ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب و لا الإيمان"_الشورى.
8- أن النبي ( صل الله عليه و سلم )هو أول من تكلم في هذا الأمر ، بل هو الذي فتح الباب للحوار فيه ؛ إذ قال للرجل بعد أن كاد يمضي : " أبي و أبوك في النار" و كان الرجل قد اكتفى بالإجابة الأولى ، و هو الذي أخبر عن حاله مع أمه ( صل الله عليه و سلم) ، فعلمنا من دلالة ذلك أنه لا يحزن أو يغضب ممن يتكلم في أمر الدين.
9- أبوه المقصود في الحديث هو أبوه المباشر ( عبد الله بن عبد المطلب) و ليس عمه كما تمسك بذلك من قال بمثل هذا القول في ( آزر) والد ( إبراهيم ) عليه السلام ؛ لاستدلالهم بأن العرب تطلق الأب علي العم ، و استدلوا بقول ( يوسف) عليه السلام  - في أكثر من موضع في قصته -:" آبائك..." و لم يلحظوا أن الأب المباشر يُذكر في المعدودين.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> [CENTER]
>  8- إعمال النصوص جميعها خير من رد بعضها و هو صحيح ، فالجمع جائز ، لا كما فعل الشيخ الشنقيطي ، و لكن ذلك  في لقاء قادم فالمغرب يؤذن له.


أوضِح كلامك من فضلك

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

*منشأ اختلافِ كلام العلماء في هذه المسألة هو اختلافُ النصوصِ فيها.*
*لكنّه عند التحقيق والتدقيق يترجّح أنّ أبوي المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلم من أهل الفترة ؛ إذ الأحاديثُ الواردةُ في ذلك دلالتها محتملة ، في حين أنّنا نجد في كتاب الله آياتٍ عديدةً تدلُّ صراحة أنّ أهل الفترة ناجون وأبواه منهم .*
*قال تعالى:* 
*( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون )*
*وقال عز من قائل:*
*( ولكن رحمة من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يتذكرون )*
*وقال عز وجلّ:*
*( وما آتيناهم من كتب يدرسونها وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك من نذير )*
*وقال عز من قائل:*
*( أم يقولون افتراه بل هو الحق من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يهتدون )*
*وقال تعالى :*
*(وماكنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا)*
*وقال عز من قائل:* 
*(ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقلوا ربنا لولا* *أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى )*
*وقال تعالى:*
*(وماكان ربك مهلك القرى حتى يبعث في أمها رسولا يتلو* *عليهم آياتنا )*
*وقال عز وجل:*
*(وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا لها منذرين ذكرى* *وماكنا ظالمين )*
*وقال تعالى:*
*(وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك فاتبعوه واتقوا لعلكم* *ترحمون ان تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا وان كنا عن دراستهم* *لغافلين )*
*وقال عز من قال:*
*(ولولا أن* *تصيبهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيديهم فيقولوا ربنا لولا أرسلت الينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك* *ونكون من المؤمنين )*

*خلاصة الأمر أنّ هذه المسألة اجتهادية - وإن كان الحق مع القائلين بنجاتهما - فليس فيها تعنيف ولا تطاعن كما يفعله كثير ممن أناح راحلته عليها وتشدّد فيها ، حتّى إنها لتكاد تكون في هذه الأعصر المتأخرة عقيدةً تتميّز بها طوائف من المسلمين كلٌ عن الأخرى بما تراه فيها من إقرار أو نفي ، بل غدا بعض الناس يمتحون الناس عليها ؛ أيقولون بالنجاة أم بالهلاك !!*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> *منشأ اختلافِ كلام العلماء في هذه المسألة هو اختلافُ النصوصِ فيها.*
> *لكنّه عند التحقيق والتدقيق يترجّح أنّ أبوي المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلم من أهل الفترة ؛ إذ الأحاديثُ الواردةُ في ذلك دلالتها محتملة ، في حين أنّنا نجد في كتاب الله آياتٍ عديدةً تدلُّ صراحة أنّ أهل الفترة ناجون وأبواه منهم .*


 لا خلاف مع النص 
والنص في أبوي النبي وارد في أصح كتابين بعد كتاب الله البخاري ومسلم  

ولا حجة مطلقاً لمن يصرف كلام النبي " أبي وأبوك في النار " على ان المقصود به عم النبي أبو لهب أو أبو طالب 

وذلك لأن الشعراوي وهو من ضمن المؤيدين لقول السيوطي بأن والدا النبي في الجنة وضع قاعدة ذهبية لم يلتزم هو نفسه رحمه الله بتطبيقها 
فقال أن الله عز وجل ذكر في مواضع كثيرة في القرآن " وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه " 
دون أن يوضح من أبوه 
لكن الله فعل ذلك لأنه في أول موضع ذكر فيه هذه القصة في القرآن كانت في سورة الأنعام وفيه
وفيها أوضح أن أبو إبراهيم الذي يعنيه الله عز وجل هو ءازر 
فعلمنا بذلك أن ءازر ليس أبوه 
وأن هناك قاعدة مهمة : لو أنت اسمك محمد بن عقيل وعمك اسمه شريف وخالك اسمه محمود 
فقلت لك : أريد أن أقابل أبوك 

فهذا يعني أنني اريد أن أقابل الشيخ عقيل والدك 

ولو قلت لك : أريد أن أقابل أبوك شريف أو أبوك محمود 

فهذا يعني أنني لم أقصد الأب الحقيقي 

فلو تم ذكر الأب أو الوالد فقط دون إضافة فالمقصود الأب الحقيقي والوالد الحقيقي الذي أنت من صلبه 

لكن لو أضفت إسم لكلمة الأب أو الوالد فهذا يعني أنني لا أقصد أبوك الحقيقي بل عمك أو خالك 

وبتطبيق هذه القاعدة التي قالها الشعراوي نفسه فهذا يعني أن الرسول كان يقصد أبوه الحقيقي لما قال : " ابي وابوك في النار " 

وليس الأمر بالهوى أن تقول الأب هنا حقيقي أو الأب هنا مجازي 

بل بالقاعدة التي قالها الشعراوي ولم يلتزم بها 

فلا اعتبار للاجتهاد الذي ينتج عنه رد النص وعدم إعماله 

وكما هو معلوم : لو هناك تفسيران لنص أحدهما يؤدي إلى إعماله والآخر يؤدي إلى إهماله فإعمال التفسير الأول هو المقدم لأن إعمال النص خير من إهماله 

ولا يصح أن تدعي أن أبوي النبي كانا من أهل الفترة 
لأن عبد المطلب مات على الشرك ومعلوم أنه في النار لأنه لم يكن يهودياً ولا نصرانياً ولا حنيفياً على دين إبراهيم 
لذلك كان حكم الرسول على عمه أبو طالب بالكفر لما قال وهو يحتضر : أنا على دين عبد المطلب 

والعرب وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم بالتواتر وكانوا يعرفونها وكان ورقة بن نوفل نصرانياً 

فإذا أبعدنا العاطفة عن هذا الموضوع علمنا أن النصوص واضحة وأن العدول عنها زيغ عن الحق وليس اختلاف علماء معتبر 

لأنه لا اعتبار لخلاف ينتج عنه رد النص الثابت في الصحيحين

----------


## البطليوسي

> ولا يصح أن تدعي أن أبوي النبي كانا من أهل الفترة 
> لأن عبد المطلب مات على الشرك ومعلوم أنه في النار لأنه لم يكن يهودياً ولا نصرانياً ولا حنيفياً على دين إبراهيم 
> لذلك كان حكم الرسول على عمه أبو طالب بالكفر لما قال وهو يحتضر : أنا على دين عبد المطلب 
> والعرب وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم بالتواتر وكانوا يعرفونها وكان ورقة بن نوفل نصرانياً


كلامك جميل، ولكنْ كيف توفق بين هذا وبين قوله تعالى: (*( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون )، فالآية تقول بأنّه ما أنذر آباؤهم، وأنتَ تقول (*وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم بالتواتر) أي (أنذر آباؤهم) .
هذا هو السؤال الذي سيواجهك به الآخرون يا عبد الله .

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

> لا خلاف مع النص 
> والنص في أبوي النبي وارد في أصح كتابين بعد كتاب الله البخاري ومسلم  
> 
> ولا حجة مطلقاً لمن يصرف كلام النبي " أبي وأبوك في النار " على ان المقصود به عم النبي أبو لهب أو أبو طالب 
> 
> وذلك لأن الشعراوي وهو من ضمن المؤيدين لقول السيوطي بأن والدا النبي في الجنة وضع قاعدة ذهبية لم يلتزم هو نفسه رحمه الله بتطبيقها 
> فقال أن الله عز وجل ذكر في مواضع كثيرة في القرآن " وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه " 
> دون أن يوضح من أبوه 
> لكن الله فعل ذلك لأنه في أول موضع ذكر فيه هذه القصة في القرآن كانت في سورة الأنعام وفيه
> ...


جزاك الله خير 
ورفع الله قدركم

----------


## البطليوسي

> جزاك الله خير 
> ورفع الله قدركم


بدل من أنْ تشكر، فاشكر واستفسِر، وإلا فأنتَ متعصّب لرأي الأخ عبد الله، أمّا نحنُ فقد قلنا له:
كلامك جميل، ولكنْ كيف توفّق بين هذا وبين قوله تعالى: (*( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون )، فالآية تقول بأنّه ما أنذر آباؤهم، وأنتَ تقول (وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم بالتواتر) أي (أنذر آباؤهم) .
هذا هو السؤال الذي سيواجهك به الآخرون يا عبد الله .*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> بدل من أنْ تشكر، فاشكر واستفسِر، وإلا فأنتَ متعصّب لرأي الأخ عبد الله، أمّا نحنُ فقد قلنا له:
> كلامك جميل، ولكنْ كيف توفّق بين هذا وبين قوله تعالى: (*( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون )، فالآية تقول بأنّه ما أنذر آباؤهم، وأنتَ تقول (وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم بالتواتر) أي (أنذر آباؤهم) .
> هذا هو السؤال الذي سيواجهك به الآخرون يا عبد الله .*


إذا واجهني أحد بالآية التي واجهتني أنت بها خصوصاً أو بفكرة أن أهل الجاهلية كانوا أهل فترة لم تصلهم دعوة إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى مما يجعلهم مؤمنين 
فسأرد عليه بحديث يوضح جهله وفهمه الخاطئ للمسألة ، اقرأ إن شئت : 

 يا رسولَ اللهِ ! ابنُ جدعانِ . كان في الجاهليةِ يصلُ الرَّحِمَ . ويُطعِمُ المسكينَ . فهلْ ذاكَ نافعهُ ؟ قال لا ينفعهُ . إنهُ لم يقُلْ يومًا : ربِّ اغفرْ لي خَطيئتي يومَ الدِّينِ .

الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين  -  المحدث:مسلم -  المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 214
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
راجع موقع الدرر السنية الموسوعة الحديثية 
*
لم يقل الرسول عن ابن جدعان* (كان في أهل الفترة *لأنه مات قبل بعثتي* ولم يأتيه نذير وبالتالي فهو في الجنة) كما فهمت أنت الآية 
بل قال أنه في النار لأنه لم يكن موحداً مما يعني أنه قد وصلت إليه دعوة إبراهيم، دعوة التوحيد . 
لأن الله قال : " وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً " 
وطالما مات ابن جدعان قبل بعثة الرسول أي مات في الجاهلية ورغم ذلك حكم الرسول عليه بالكفر والخلود في النار فهذا يعني أنه وصلته الرسالة ، ففرق بين وصول الرسالة ووصول الرسول 
والمُعَوَّل عليه وصول الرسالة 
لأن كونه مات في الجاهلية يعني مات في الفترة بين عيسى ومحمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهذه الفترة لم يكن فيها نبي يقيناً 
ورغم ذلك فهو في النار وعمله الطيب لم ينفعه لأنه مات على الشرك 
مما يعني أنه وصلته دعوة التوحيد ولم يؤمن بها 

فقد تصله الرسالة عن طريق التواتر جيلاً عن جيل فيكون محاسباً على رده لها وعدم دخوله فيها 


فمن فضلك أرسل هذا الحديث لكل من يستدل بهذه الآية على فكرة أن والدي النبي وجده كانا من أهل الفترة وبالتالي فيدخلان الجنة رغم انهم ماتا على عبادة الأصنام 

الأمر ليس بالعاطفة

----------


## البطليوسي

> وطالما مات ابن جدعان قبل بعثة الرسول أي مات في الجاهلية ورغم ذلك حكم الرسول عليه بالكفر والخلود في النار فهذا يعني أنه وصلته الرسالة ، ففرق بين وصول الرسالة ووصول الرسول 
> والمُعَوَّل عليه وصول الرسالة


تعني بهذا أنْ نؤوّل الآية " وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً " أي حتى نبعث رسالة .
وقوله *( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون ) أي ما أنذر آباؤهم بمجيء رسول .
وإذا سألكَ سائل: كيف أوّلتَ بدون دليل؛ فإنّك ترد عليه بقولك:
الرسول حكم بكفر ابن جدعان وبيّن أنّه لا ينجو من النار، والرسول أعلم بهذه الآيات، ولذلك وجب التأويل .

هل هذا ما تشير إليه أخي ؟ 
*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> تعني بهذا أنْ نؤوّل الآية " وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً " أي حتى نبعث رسالة .
> وقوله *( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون ) أي ما أنذر آباؤهم بمجيء رسول .
> وإذا سألكَ سائل: كيف أوّلتَ بدون دليل؛ فإنّك ترد عليه بقولك:
> الرسول حكم بكفر ابن جدعان وبيّن أنّه لا ينجو من النار، والرسول أعلم بهذه الآيات، ولذلك وجب التأويل .
> 
> هل هذا ما تشير إليه أخي ؟ 
> *


أحياناً يصدر عن الإنسان هفوات من لسانه 
لكن 
طالما الرسول حكم على ابن جدعان بالكفر والخلود في النار وأن عمله الصالح لم ينفعه لأن العمل الصالح بدون إيمان بالله وحده لا قيمة له
 فهذا يعني أن فهمك للآية التي تقضي به - أي فهمك - أن كل من مات قبل الرسول وبعد عيسى فهو في الجنة حتى لو مات على عبادة الأصنام مثل والدا النبي وجده فهماً خاطئاً يتعارض مع صريح عبارة الرسول في ابن جدعان 

خاصة وأن القائلين بدخول والدا النبي في الجنة لم يبنِ ذلك على ورود أدلة نقلية تفيد - مثل ورقة بن نوفل - أنهما كانا على المسيحية أو الحنيفية بل يَبنِ ذلك على أسباب أخرى 
فلم يوجد نزاع حول الديانة التي كان عليها والدي النبي 
وطالما أن الرسول حكم على ابن جدعان - الذي مات في نفس فترة موت والدي النبي أي بعد رفع عيسى وقبل بعثة محمد - بالكفر لعبادته الأصنام فالحكم ينسحب على كل من يقوم نفس حال ابن جدعان 
فبدلاً من أن تحاججني بالآية 
رد حجتي عن ابن جدعان أولاً 
لأن فهمك للآية قد يقع فيه التنازع ونجد فيه من هو أعلم مني يرد عليه - أعني يرد على فهمك للآية - 
لكن فهمك وفهمي للحديث متفق  عليه 
فلابد أن ننتهي أولاً من الحديث لاشتراك ابن جدعان مع والدي النبي في علة الحكم بالكفر 
ثم ندخل إن شئت في الآية ولن أقبل غير هذا حتى لا نقع في الجدل 
وذلك بسبب اتفاقنا الواقع في فهم الحديث والذي نفتقر إليه - الاتفاق في الفهم - في الآية

----------


## البطليوسي

إذا لم تستطع تأويل الآيات السابقة وهربت بحجّة (حتى لا نقع في الجدل) فلن تستطيع مقاومة رأي الشنقيطي القائل بأنّ والدي النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- من أهل الفترة، وسيُضرب فيك المثل .
لأنّه بدون تأويل؛ سيحصل هناك تعارض بين صريح الآية وبين صريح الحديث .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> إذا لم تستطع تأويل الآيات السابقة وهربت بحجّة (حتى لا نقع في الجدل) فلن تستطيع مقاومة رأي الشنقيطي القائل بأنّ والدي النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- من أهل الفترة، وسيُضرب فيك المثل .
> لأنّه بدون تأويل؛ سيحصل هناك تعارض بين صريح الآية وبين صريح الحديث .


أنت الذي تهرب من الحديث لأنه في غاية الصراحة على دحض فكرة كون من مات قبل النبي وكان من عبدة الأصنام فهو في الجنة  ، وقولي ان الآية مختلف بيني وبينك في فهمها لا يعني هروب أبداً 
لكن أقول لك أنها ليست صريحة في مثل صراحة حديث ابن جدعان 
الشيعة يحتجون بآية " إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا (33)  " الأحزاب
فالطهارة هنا تطهير شرعي وليس تطهير كوني 
لكن لأن الشيعة فهموا أنها تطهير الكوني - كتطهير الملائكة من عصيان الرب - حكموا عليهم بالعصمة من المعاصي والأخطاء 
فلوقوع الخلاف بين الشيعة والسنة في تفسير الآية 
كان يجب تنحيتها جانباً - إن كان السني لم يفهم الفرق بين التطهير الكوني والتطهير الشرعي - حتى يتم نقاش الموضوع في ظل أدلة أكثر صراحة على وقوعهم في بعض الأخطاء أو المعاصي 
ولا يصح أن يدعي الشيعي أن السني يهرب منه في هذه الحالة لتنحيته النقاش في الآية بشكل مؤقت 
ولا أقصد - والله يعلم صدق قلبي - أن أشبهك بالشيعي 
ولكن أضرب لك مثال 
باحتمال أن وجود آية يحدث خلاف في فهمها ويكون أحد الطرفين عاجز عن شرح فهمه لقلة علمه 
ووجود حديث صحيح في الدلالة على القضية 
فلا يكون تنحية النقاش حول الآية هروب أبداً  

وقبل الشنقيطي 
صرح بكفر والدي النبي 
البخاري 
مسلم 
النسائي 
أبو داود
ابن ماجه 
الطبري 
ابن الجوزي 
البيهقي
النووي 
ابن كثير 

فهل تقول أن كل هؤلاء لم يفهموا - ومنهم مَن تصدى لتفسير القرآن كله أو بعض من آياته - ما فهمته أنت من الآية التي استشهدت بها ؟؟؟ 
هل تقول أن الطبري وابن كثير وابن الجوزي لما تصدوا لتفسير الآية التي استدللت بها لم يخطر على بالهم إسقاطها على والدي النبي 
وخطر ذلك على بالك أنت ؟؟ 
هل تعني أن البخاري ومسلم والنسائي وأبو داود وابن ماجه والترمذي تهربوا من الآية التي أتيت انت بفهمك الخاص لها لما صرحوا بكفر والدي النبي ؟؟؟ 
ولآخر مرة أقول لك : ابن جدعان حاله كحال والدي النبي لأنه لم يرد لنا نقل صحيح يفيد بأن والدي النبي لم يكونا مشركين وأنهما كانا نصارى أو حنيفيين كما ورد عن بعض العرب الذي ماتوا قبل البعثة لكن لا أذكر أسمائهم 
وبناءً عليه ينسحب حديث ابن جدعان عليهما وعلى عبد المطلب قولاً واحداً 
إلا لو كنت أشعري تقول أن هذا الحديث - الوارد في صحيح مسلم - لا يُعتد به لأنه من أحاديث الآحاد !!!!!

----------


## البطليوسي

> لكن أقول لك أنها ليست صريحة في مثل صراحة حديث ابن جدعان


من المعلوم قطعا بالعربية أنّ (رسولا) تختلف تمام الاختلاف عن (رسالة)، ولا تعني رسالة بوجه من الوجوه، ومن ادّعى غير ما نقول فعليه بالبرهان.
أمّا قوله تعالى *( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون ) فهو نفي للنذارة مطلقا سواء أكانت من رسول أو من غيره .

وأنا لا أشك في صحيح مسلم، ولم أقل يوما بتضعيف حديث فيه، ولكن ألا يمكن تضعيف هذا الحديث؛ لأنّ الآية قطعية الثبوت متواترة الوصول، في حين أنّ الحديث  آحاد يصح فيه الخطأ؟
أقول هذا: لأنّك غير قادر على الجمع غير أنّك تجمع لي أسماء الأئمة وتقول: هل يجوز عليهم الغفلان والخطأ؟  فنقول لك: 
الله وحده لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم، وكلٌّ يؤخذ من قوله ويرد غير قول المعصوم .
واعلم بأنّني كنتُ من القائلين بكون والداه في النار، فلمّا قرأتُ ما كتبه الشنقيطي: توقّفتُ في اعتقادي .
وقرأتُ جميع مشاركات الأعضاء في هذا الموضوع، ولم أجد غيرك أبرز في حجته، ولذلك أسألك .
لا عن مكابرة منّي؛ والحق أحب إلي من كل شيء ...*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> من المعلوم قطعا بالعربية أنّ (رسولا) تختلف تمام الاختلاف عن (رسالة)، ولا تعني رسالة بوجه من الوجوه، ومن ادّعى غير ما نقول فعليه بالبرهان.
> أمّا قوله تعالى *( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون ) فهو نفي للنذارة مطلقا سواء أكانت من رسول أو من غيره .
> 
> وأنا لا أشك في صحيح مسلم، ولم أقل يوما بتضعيف حديث فيه، ولكن ألا يمكن تضعيف هذا الحديث؛ لأنّ الآية قطعية الثبوت متواترة الوصول، في حين أنّ الحديث  آحاد يصح فيه الخطأ؟
> أقول هذا: لأنّك غير قادر على الجمع غير أنّك تجمع لي أسماء الأئمة وتقول: هل يجوز عليهم الغفلان والخطأ؟  فنقول لك: 
> الله وحده لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم، وكلٌّ يؤخذ من قوله ويرد غير قول المعصوم .
> واعلم بأنّني كنتُ من القائلين بكون والداه في النار، فلمّا قرأتُ ما كتبه الشنقيطي: توقّفتُ في اعتقادي .
> وقرأتُ جميع مشاركات الأعضاء في هذا الموضوع، ولم أجد غيرك أبرز في حجته، ولذلك أسألك .
> لا عن مكابرة منّي؛ والحق أحب إلي من كل شيء ...*


فلماذا أخذت برأي الشنقيطي ولم تأخذ برأي العلماء الثمانية الذين ذكرتهم لك ولا داعي لإعادة ذكرهم ؟؟؟ 
هل كلهم عُدِمَت الأدلة لديهم وتوافرت للشيخ الشنقيطي ؟؟ 
هل تعتقد أن كلها هؤلاء أفتوا بالهوى ؟؟ أم تعتقد أن كل هؤلاء العلماء مقلدين لم يبحثوا في الأدلة ؟؟؟ 
وأيها أكثر صراحة في نظرك : " لتنذر قوماً ما أنذر آباؤهم من قبل " 
أم : " أبي وأبوك في النار " ، " واستأذنته أن استغفر لها فلم يأذن " ؟؟ 
هذا كلام رسول الله 
فإن كان الحق عندك بالرجال 
فإنك تضع الشنقيطي والسيوطي في كفة 
والطبري وابن كثير وابن ماجة والنسائي وأبو داود والبخاري ومسلم وابن الجوزي والنووي والبيهقي في كفة 
وإن كان الحق عندك بالدليل وليس بالرجال فاجتهد في تفسير حديث ابن جدعان ليتوافق مع فهمك للآية 
حتى يوفقني الله للرد على كلامك 
لكن لا تفترض ضعف حديث في صحيح مسلم بجلالة قدره عند علماء الحديث لمجرد أنه يتعارض مع فهمك للآية 
فلو كل حديث في أحد الصحيحين تعارض مع فهم فلان أو علان لآية قرآنية فتساهل في تضعيفه والشك في صحته بدلاً من أن يتهم نفسه بسوء الفهم لتجرأ الكثير من العوام على الصحيحين مثل المحامي أحمد عبده ماهر والمهندس عدنان الرفاعي وكلاهما يقولان : لن تنجح الأمة الإسلامية طالما أنها تقدم فقه الحديث على فقه الآية وكل منهما يدعي احترامه وتقديسه للقرآن ، ويرى السنة صحيحة لو توافقت مع فهمه للقرآن وهذا مثال واضح أمام عينك 
شاهد مثال حي لشخص أوقعه فهمه الخاطئ إلى تضعيف حديث سحر النبي لأن فهمه يقول له أن سحر النبي يلزم منه صدق اتهامات المشركين للرسول بأنه مسحور وكلامه سببه أنه مصاب بالسحر وليس وحي وأن القول بأن رجل يهودي سَحَرَ النبي يتعارض مع آية " والله يعصمك من الناس " 

أرجوك شاهد الفيديو حتى لو كنت لا تحب خالد الجندي أو أمجد غانم ، المهم أنظر لكلامهم

----------


## احمد291000

هل أبوا النبي ( صلِّ الله عليه و سلم) من أهل الفترة ؟
يجيبنا النبي (صلِّ الله عليه وسلم ) نفسه في إجابته  للصحابي السائل ( رضي الله عنه )عن أبيه ؛ هما ليسا من اهل الفترة بل هما من اهل النار ... أبي و أبوك في النار.
    فإن السائل يسأل عن أبيه الذي لم يدرك النبي ( صلِّ الله عليه و سلم) ؛ فلو كان أبو السائل أدرك النبي ( صلِّ الله عليه وسلم) و لم يؤمن به و لا  برسالته ، كان معلوما من الدين بالضرورة أنه من أهل النار ، فلا حاجة للسؤال و الجواب معلوم ، فالسؤال عن المعلوم عبث ، أمَّا أنه لم يبلغ الرسالة و لا النذارة وقع الاستشكال عند الصحابي ، قمصير ابيه - و الحال هكذا - مجهول له ، فأراد المعرفة..
   و هذه فائدة نفيسة ... فتنبه !!!

----------


## البطليوسي

> فلماذا أخذت برأي الشنقيطي ولم تأخذ برأي العلماء الثمانية الذين ذكرتهم لك ولا داعي لإعادة ذكرهم ؟؟؟ 
> هل كلهم عُدِمَت الأدلة لديهم وتوافرت للشيخ الشنقيطي ؟؟ 
> هل تعتقد أن كلها هؤلاء أفتوا بالهوى ؟؟ أم تعتقد أن كل هؤلاء العلماء مقلدين لم يبحثوا في الأدلة ؟؟؟


أنا لم آخذ برأيه ورأيه أنّهما من أهل الفترة، أنا قلتُ: "*فلمّا قرأتُ ما كتبه الشنقيطي: توقّفتُ في اعتقادي" هذا نص عبارتي وفيها أنّني "أتوقّف في المسألة" وليسَ فيها أنّي أقدّم الشنقيطي، أرجوك يا أخي عبد الله (رَكِّزْ)، ولا تفرّع الموضوع .
*



> وأيها أكثر صراحة في نظرك : " لتنذر قوماً ما أنذر آباؤهم من قبل " 
> أم : " أبي وأبوك في النار " ، " واستأذنته أن استغفر لها فلم يأذن " ؟؟


سؤالك هذا ذكي جدّا ويدل على اتّباعك للحق، وأنا أجبتُ عنه بـ"علم العربيّة" وليسَ من عندي، وقلتُ بأنّهما متساويتان في الصراحة، واستفسرتُ عن اعتراضك على ذلك .



> فاجتهد في تفسير حديث ابن جدعان ليتوافق مع فهمك للآية 
> حتى يوفقني الله للرد على كلامك


هذه نقطة مهمة جدا، فبدلا من أنْ أضعّف الحديث الذي يتعارض مع صريح الآية، يجب عليَّ أنْ أجتهد للتوفيق بينه وبين رأي الشنقيطي، هل يمكن أنْ يصح ؟ سأحاول ...
هل يمكن أنْ يكون قوله مخصوصا بابن جدعان ؟ الجواب، لا .
إذن، هذا يتعارض مع رأي الشنقيطي .




> لكن لا تفترض ضعف حديث في صحيح مسلم بجلالة قدره عند علماء الحديث لمجرد أنه يتعارض مع فهمك للآية


هذا النقطة هي نقطة النقاش، أنتَ تقول (يتعارض مع فهمك للآية) مع أنّني لم أذكر فهمي وإنّما ذكرتُ ما تقوله اللغة، والقرآن نزل بالعربية، فصريح الحديث يتعارض مع صريح الآية، وليسَ مع فهمي؛ لأنّني لم أقل شيئا من عندي .
ولذلك تختلف مسألتنا عن مسألة حديث سحر النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- لأنّ آية (والله يعصمك من النّاس) جاءت بعد البلاغ تابعة لمعنى الآية ، فالعصمة في البلاغ، قال تعالى: "بَلِّغْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ" فلا يجوز لأحد يؤمن بالله رد حديث سحر النبي بدعوى أنّه يتعارض مع هذه الآية، والذي يفعل ذلك فهو إمّا زنديق أو لا يخاف ربّه أو أجهل من تيس؛ سواء أكان جنديا أو غانما أو كلبا من كلاب "الإسلام الوسطي" ...
زدني زادكَ الله علما يا أخي عبد الله حتّى ننتهي بكلام تُشرح له صدور الأعضاء الأكارم .

----------


## احمد291000

قال النبي (صلِّ الله عليه وسلم) - لعائشة -رضي الله عنها- : " لولا أن قومك حديثُ عهد بكفر.... الحديث ، فأثبت الكفر لسابقيه ن ونفاه عمن آمن به و له.
السائل لم يكن يسأل عن عمه حتي يجيبه النبي ( صلِّ الله عليه وسلم ) بالإخبار عن حال عمه ، بل سأله عن أبيه فأجابه النبي ( صلّ الله عليه وسلم) عن حال ابيه ،و زاده ببيان حال أبي النبي (صلِّ الله عليه وسلم ) فكأن السائل يقول : " أبي لم يدرك و ما سمع بك ، فما حاله ، فأجابه النبي ( صلِّ الله عليه وسلم )بأن حال ابيك و حال أبي و حال كل من مات قبلي كافرا هو حال اهل النار.
قال ( صلى الله عليه وسلَّمَ) : " ... و بعثت للناس كافة  ،و كان النبي يبعث لقومه خاصه " ، فلماذا مات فرعون كافرا ولم يكن موسى ( عليه السلام ) مبعوث له ، بل لإخراج بني إسرائيل من مصر ليذهبوا إلى الأرض المقدسة .
 و قال عيسى ( عليه السلام ) :" و رسولا إلى بني إسرائيل" و بالرغم من ذلك كفرت به جموع بني إسرائيل و آمنت به طوائف أخرى ، فهل يقال لهم : لن تدخلوا الجنة لأن هذا النبي ليس مرسلا إليكم !!!.

----------


## البطليوسي

(أبي) هو عبد الله بشواهد كثيرة:
1-السياق كما ذكر الأخ أحمد .
2-والحديث الآخر (إن أمي وأمك في النار) ولا يجدون في العربية تأويلا لها بالعمّة أو الخالة أو ما شابه ...
فهذا الحديث يمنع تأويل الحديث الأوّل؛ لأنّ تأويل الحديث الأوّل سيتعارض مع هذا الحديث .




> " ... و بعثت للناس كافة ،و كان النبي يبعث لقومه خاصه " ، فلماذا مات فرعون كافرا ولم يكن موسى ( عليه السلام ) مبعوث له ، بل لإخراج بني إسرائيل من مصر ليذهبوا إلى الأرض المقدسة .


قال تعالى:  {اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى }طه43




> و قال عيسى ( عليه السلام ) :" و رسولا إلى بني إسرائيل" و بالرغم من ذلك كفرت به جموع بني إسرائيل و آمنت به طوائف أخرى ، فهل يقال لهم : لن تدخلوا الجنة لأن هذا النبي ليس مرسلا إليكم !!!.


الرسل عموما وصلت لكل الأقوام السابقة، ومن لم يصله رسول فلن يعذّب بنص الآية ((وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً ))
ولم تذكر الآية أنّه ما كنّا مدخِلين الجنّة أحدا حتّى نبعث رسولا، فهذا لا نعرفه وهو يعقّد النقاش ويبعدنا عن القطعيات .

وأطلبُ منكَ يا أحمد الرجوع لمشاركتي الأخيرة، ونقاشها؛ لنصل جميعا إلى ما يطمئن قلوبنا، ومن خالف بعد ذلك، فقد ظلم وأخطأ وتعصّب لرأيه .

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

*منشأ نزاع العلماء في أهل الفترة هو اختلافهم في هل إنهم مخاطبون بأصل التوحيد أم لا ، مع إجماعهم على أنهم ليسوا مخاطبين بالفروع ، قال الشيخ عبد الله الشنقيطيّ رحمه الله في المراقي : ذو فترة بالفرع لا يراع ** وفي الأصول بينهم نزاع

**ثم إن اختلافهم في أبوي المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم هل هما ناجيان أم هالكان يعود - كما قلت قبلاً – إلى اختلاف النصوصِ فيها .*
*وليس قول البعض : ( لا خلاف مع النص ) وارداً هنا ؛ إذ إنّه لم يُنصب خلافٌ أصلاً بين رأي شخص ، وبين قال الله قال رسوله .*

*أمّا إن كان قصــده من " النـص " ما اصـــــطلح عليه الأصــوليّون فلا ؛ لأنّ ( الأب ) تكون دلالته على عبد الله بن عبد المطّلب من قبيل دلالة الظاهر .
*
*وتعارضُ هذا الظاهر مع " النص " بل النصوصِ المتكاثرة القطعية الدّلالة في كتاب الله هو الذي جعل كثيراً من العلماء يرون حمل لفظ " الأب " على أحد معانيه المعروفة في لغة القرءان جمعاً بين الأدلة .
*
*فإن قيل : إنّه صحّ عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم ذكره في بعض من عاشوا قبل البعثة أنهم في النار ، أو أنّ عمله الصالح لا ينفعه كعمرو بن لحي الخزاعي وابن جدعان فلم لا يكون أبواه كافرين من أهل النار .*
*يقال له : الفرق بين الأمرين جلي ؛ لأنّ الرجلين المذكورين قد عيّنهما النبيّ بذكر اسم كلّ واحدٍ منهما وليس كذلك عبارة " أبي " الواردة في الحديث ، لأنّها محتملة وليست ( نصّا ً ) في الدّلالة .
*
*أما جد النبي عبد المطلب فلا يصحّ شئٌ في أنه من أهل النار.
*
*أما قول ( أن النص في أبوي النبي وارد في أصح كتابين بعد كتاب الله البخاري ومسلم ) ففيه وهم إذ أن هذا ليس في البخاري .*

----------


## البطليوسي

> *فإن قيل : إنّه صحّ عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم ذكره في بعض من عاشوا قبل البعثة أنهم في النار ، أو أنّ عمله الصالح لا ينفعه كعمرو بن لحي الخزاعي وابن جدعان فلم لا يكون أبواه كافرين من أهل النار .*
> *يقال له : الفرق بين الأمرين جلي ؛ لأنّ الرجلين المذكورين قد عيّنهما النبيّ بذكر اسم كلّ واحدٍ منهما وليس كذلك عبارة " أبي " الواردة في الحديث ، لأنّها محتملة وليست ( نصّا ً ) في الدّلالة .
> *


المشكلة هي أنّ الأعضاء يعلّقون بدون قراءة ما سبق ذكره، ولو أنّك قرأتَ ما ذكرتُه أنا؛ لماذ قلتَ ما قلتَ، حيثُ ذكرتُ:
(أبي) هو عبد الله بشواهد كثيرة:
1-السياق كما ذكر الأخ أحمد .
2-والحديث الآخر (إن أمي وأمك في النار) ولا يجدون في العربية تأويلا لها بالعمّة أو الخالة أو ما شابه ...
فهذا الحديث يمنع تأويل الحديث الأوّل؛ لأنّ تأويل الحديث الأوّل سيتعارض مع هذا الحديث .
وأقول: وهذه الشواهد تثبت بأنّ الحديث (نص)، بل كأنْ أقول الآن لكَ يا ابن عقيل: أمّي وأمّك في الجنّة، فالأم لا تحتمل في هذا السياق غير والدتي ووالدتك، أمّا عن الضمير فينوب عن ذكر اسم أمّك أو اسم أمّي، فالياء في الحديث نابت عن ذكر اسم (آمنة) والكاف نابت عن ذكر اسم المُخاطب؛ فالذي لا يعد هذا نصا، فليبكي على لغته العربيّة بكاء حافظ إبراهيم !!

* أرجو مرّة ثانية مراجعة كل المشاركات والتعليق عليها، وليسَ تعبية المنتدى بدون فائدة؛ كما يفعل كثير من الأعضاء  .... شكرا

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> *أما جد النبي عبد المطلب فلا يصحّ شئٌ في أنه من أهل النار.
> *


إن كنتم سلفيين فياليتكم قرأتم كتاب التوحيد لابن عبد الوهاب مع المسائل التي خَرَّجها الشيخ ابن عبد الوهاب على النصوص التي ذكرها في كتابه لتتعلموا أنه قد ورد في البخاري أن المشركين حول أبو طالب اطمئنوا لما مات أبو طالب دون النطق بالشهادتين وقالوا:  " هو على دين عبد المطلب " 
فهذا دليل على موت أبو طالب على الكفر وكذلك عبد المطلب وإلا لما اطمئن المشركون وجعلوا موت الرجل على دين عبد المطلب سبب فرحة لهم وهذا دليل دامغ في أنه مات على الكفر 
وأما لو كنتم أشاعرة تعتقدون نجاة عبد المطلب لمجرد قوله : " إن للبيت رب يحميه " فلا داعي للنقاش معكم لأن الرسل لم تُبعَث لدعوة الناس بالإيمان بان الله خالق كل شئ بل لدعوة الناس بأن الله الإله المعبود بحق 
فكيف تحكمون ؟؟؟ 

يقول الشيخ ابن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في كتابه :  التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد 

باب (17) قول الله تعالى: {إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ} 1.
وفي  الصحيح عن ابن المسيب عن أبيه قال: "لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة جاءه رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده عبد الله بن أبي أمية وأبو جهل، فقال لهك يا  عم قل لا إله إلا الله، كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله. فقالا له: أترغب عن  ملة عبد المطلب؟ فأعاد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأعادا. فكان آخر ما قال هو على ملة عبد المطلب، وأبى  أن يقول لا إله إلا الله. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لأستغفرن لك ما  لم أُنْهَ عنك. فأنزل الله (: {مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي} 2".
وأنزل  الله في أبي طالب: {إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ} 3. (البخاري 1360 مسلم 24)
فيه مسائل:
الأولى: تفسير {إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ} 4.
الثانية: تفسير قوله: {مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ  يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ} 1.
الثالثة: وهي المسألة الكبرى: تفسير قوله: "قل لا إله إلا الله" بخلاف ما عليه من يدعي العلم.
الرابعة:  أن أبا جهل ومن معه يعرفون مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قال للرجل:  "قل لا إله إلا الله" فقبح الله من أبو جهل أعلم منه بأصل الإسلام.
الخامسة: جده صلى الله عليه وسلم ومبالغته في إسلام عمه.
*السادسة: الرد على من زعم إسلام عبد المطلب وأسلافه.*
السابعة: كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم استغفر له فلم يغفر له، بل نهي عن ذلك.
الثامنة: مضرة أصحاب السوء على الإنسان.
التاسعة: مضرة تعظيم الأسلاف والأكابر.
العاشرة: استدلال الجاهلية بذلك.
الحادية عشرة: الشاهد لكون الأعمال بالخواتيم، لأنه لو قالها لنفعته.
الثانية عشرة: التأمل في كبر هذه الشبهة في قلوب الضالين لأن في القصة أنهم  لم يجادلوه إلا بها، مع مبالغته صلى الله عليه وسلم وتكريره؛ فلأجل عظمتها  ووضوحها عندهم اقتصروا عليها. 

انتهى كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله وأعاننا على السير على نهجه وعدم الشطط بالأفكار الضالة التي لا دليل عليها بل وتخالف صريح الدليل من القرآن والسنة

----------


## البطليوسي

أجاب عبد الله المصري عن جميع الأسئلة، وفرّع الموضوع أكثر من اللازم، ولم يبقَ إلا أنْ يعود ليجيب عن أسئلتي الصعبة التي هي جملة الموضوع، نتمنّى ذلك ؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> أجاب عبد الله المصري عن جميع الأسئلة، وفرّع الموضوع أكثر من اللازم، ولم يبقَ إلا أنْ يعود ليجيب عن أسئلتي الصعبة التي هي جملة الموضوع، نتمنّى ذلك ؟


أسألتك صعبة عليك كما هي صعبة عليّ 
لأني أتيت لك بالدليل الدامغ على كفر جد النبي كما سبق أن أتيت لك بالدليل على كفر ابن جدعان وكلاهما ماتا قبل البعثة وبعد رفع عيسى مما يؤكد أن فهمك للآية خاطئ 
وعليك أنت أن تبحث عن تفسير لها يتوافق مع الفهم الصحيح ويبعد عن فهمك الخاطئ الذي دحضه حديث ابن جدعان وحديث عبد المطلب وأبو طالب وفهم الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب له . 
وليس أن تتباهى بها وتقول " أسئلتي الصعبة " فليس هذه طريقة الباحث عن الحق بل طريقة المتباهي بآرائه 
فكفر عبد المطلب وابن جدعان يُدحِض فهمك للآية والتي تجعل بمقتضاها كل شخص عاش ومات في الفترة بين رفع سيدنا عيسى وقبل بعث سيدنا محمد فإنه في الجنة ولو مات على عبادة النار وعبادة الشيطان وعبادة الأصنام والبقر والنجوم . 

فعليك أنت أن تبحث على معنى الآية وتتعلم بدلاً من هذا التباهي 

ولو قلت لي " أسئلتي " فقط لكان خيراً لك من " أسئلتي الصعبة " 
ولو اعتبرت هذا هروباً مني فلست على استعداد أن أتكلم مع من يتعالَى عليّ 
ولا يعيبني كونني جاهلاً بتفسير الآية على الوجه الذي يتوافق مع فهمي للموضوع، فما العلماء إلا رجالاً كانوا جهلة ثم تَعلَّموا فصاروا - بتواضعهم للعلم وللعلماء ولإخوانهم - علماءً فضلاء .

----------


## البطليوسي

أعجبني نقاشك، ولكنْ سؤالي الصعب وهو "جملة الموضوع" يقول:
إذا تعارض حديث وآية تعارضا ثبت عن طريق اللغة العربية، وليسَ عن طريق رأيي، فهل الصواب هنا أنْ:
-نقول: للآية معنى غير هذا المعنى الذي تدل عليه اللغة العربية، ويجب علينا أنْ نخترع لغة عربية أخرى ليتوافق مع الحديث الذي تعارضه .
- أم نقول: الحديث ضعيف؛ لأنّه ظنّي الثبوت، حتّى لو ورد في البخاري ومسلم؛ لأنّ الآية قطعيّة الثبوت .

أنا كنتُ أقول بأنّ أبواه في النار، ولكنْ توقّفت عندما قرأت كلام الشيخ الشنقيطي، فلم أعد أقول برأي في المسألة، وقد توجّهت بالسؤال إلى أفضل المشاركين في هذه الصفحات، وهو أنتَ (يا عبد الله) وأدخلتك في هذه المسألة الأصوليّة؛ لعلّي ولعلّك نصل للحق الذي نبحث عنه على التأكيد .
واعلم بأنّني لا أتعالى عليك، ولكنْ أحثّك على الإبداع، وما كنتُ لكَ مستفزّا، وما كنتُ من العالين ...

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> أعجبني نقاشك، ولكنْ سؤالي الصعب وهو "جملة الموضوع" يقول:
> إذا تعارض حديث وآية تعارضا ثبت عن طريق اللغة العربية، وليسَ عن طريق رأيي، فهل الصواب هنا أنْ:
> -نقول: للآية معنى غير هذا المعنى الذي تدل عليه اللغة العربية، ويجب علينا أنْ نخترع لغة عربية أخرى ليتوافق مع الحديث الذي تعارضه .
> - أم نقول: الحديث ضعيف؛ لأنّه ظنّي الثبوت، حتّى لو ورد في البخاري ومسلم؛ لأنّ الآية قطعيّة الثبوت .


واضح أنك لم تسمع مطلقاً عن طرق الجمع بين الأدلة التي ظاهرها التعارض 
فافترضتَ افتراضين لا ثالث لهما : إما أن فهمك للآية صحيح وينتج عنه الطعن في الحديث الصحيح 
وإما أن فهمك للآية خطأ وبالتالي نحتاج لاختراع لغة عربية جديدة 
وكأن الأصوليون لا يعرفون شئ اسمه : وسائل الترجيح بين الأدلة 
عجباً لك 
لكن أقول أنني لست أزيد منك في العلم بكثير 
فأنت لم تسمع عن " وسائل الترجيح بين الأدلة التي ظاهرها التعارض " 
أما أنا فسمعت هذا العنوان فقط في كتب الأصول لكن لا أعرف أي شئ تحته لأنني لم أدرسه 
فاسأل أهل العلم فلستُ منهم ولعلي أكون يوماً إن شرفني الله بذلك

----------


## البطليوسي

يجب علينا أنْ نتعلّم أنا وإيّاك، ونصل للحقيقة معا، وأنا أفرّق بين فهمي للآية وبين فهم اللغة العربية للآية، ففهم اللغة العربية للآية يجب ألا نستهين به، فـ"حتى نبعث رسولا"، (الرسول) في اللغة لا يمكن أنْ يكون بمعنى (رسالة) كما تقول يا عبد الله، وقوله تعالى "لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ" نفيٌّ لهذا الرسول عن والدي الرسول -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-، هذا يعني أنّهم لا يمكن أنْ يعذّبوا، (والآية قطعية)، وهذه النتيجة اللغويّة التي يؤكّدها القرآن العربي المبين (وليسَت فهمي، ومن قال بغير ذلك فعليه بالدليل اللغوي) - هذه النتيجة اللغوية تعاكس النتيجة اللغوية التي يؤكّدها حديث ابن جدعان، وبهذا نصل إلى مجموعة من الخواتيم :
- فإمّا أنْ يكون (رسولا) الذي في الآية ليسَ بمعنى (الإنسان) وننتظر من الأعضاء ومن عبد الله أنْ يدلّل على ذلك .
-وإمّا أنْ يكون (نذير) الذي في الآية الثانية ليسَ بمعنى (الإنسان)  وننتظر من الأعضاء ومن عبد الله أنْ يدلّل على ذلك .
-وإمّا أنْ يكون الحديث الذي في مسلم أو في البخاري ضعيفا؛ لأنّه ظنّي الثبوت ولا يقاوم القرآن الكريم قطعي الثبوت .

نتمنّى أنْ نصل للحق، وأنا سأحاول قبل تضعيف الحديث- أنْ أبحث في اللغة العربيّة، وحسب قواعد المفردة ومعانيها في السياق، فإنْ لم أجد فسأضعّف الحديث، وأنا متأكّد بأنّ الله سيهديني للحق؛ ولنْ أتجاسر في قبول رأي أخي عبد الله القوي، إلا بعد أنْ أرى الحق بوضوح من خلال اللغة العربيّة، التي أمرنا بتعلّمها والبحث فيها .
فأنا إلى الآن متوقّف، لا أقول بأنّ أهل الفترة (ناجون) ولا أقول بأنّهم (غير ناجين)، متوقّف حتّى يرزقني وأخي عبد الله البيان الكافي ...

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> يجب علينا أنْ نتعلّم أنا وإيّاك، ونصل للحقيقة معا، وأنا أفرّق بين فهمي للآية وبين فهم اللغة العربية للآية، ففهم اللغة العربية للآية يجب ألا نستهين به، فـ"حتى نبعث رسولا"، (الرسول) في اللغة لا يمكن أنْ يكون بمعنى (رسالة) كما تقول يا عبد الله، وقوله تعالى "لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ" نفيٌّ لهذا الرسول عن والدي الرسول -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-، هذا يعني أنّهم لا يمكن أنْ يعذّبوا، (والآية قطعية)، وهذه النتيجة اللغويّة التي يؤكّدها القرآن العربي المبين (وليسَت فهمي، ومن قال بغير ذلك فعليه بالدليل اللغوي) - هذه النتيجة اللغوية تعاكس النتيجة اللغوية التي يؤكّدها حديث ابن جدعان



السؤال هو : ما قدر علمك في اللغة ؟؟ فلو كان مثلي : الثانوية العامة فقط فمن فضلك لا تتكلم على لسان العرب لمجرد النظر في بعض المعاجم ولو كنت أعلم مني في اللغة فاذكر شيوخك الذين أجازوك في اللغة فالإسناد من الدين ولولا الإسناد لقال مَن شاء ما شاء 




> فإنْ لم أجد فسأضعّف الحديث


السؤال الثاني : من شيوخك في الحديث حتى تكون مؤهل لأن تُصَحِّح حديث وتضعفه ؟؟ وما علمك وخبرتك بعلل الحديث التي لا يفهمها إلا الغواص في بحر علم الحديث ؟؟ ولو كل رجل بحث في اللغة على معاني القرآن ووجد منها ما يتعارض مع الحديث خصوصاً في البخاري ومسلم فيتجرأ على تضعيف الحديث دون البحث في رجال السند وأقوال العلماء في المتن ، لو حدث ذلك، فسيكون أبناء الأمة أخطر عليها من الملحدين والمستشرقين والعلمانيين .
فلا يصح للعوام رد الأحاديث الصحيحة لمجرد عجزهم عن التوفيق بينها وبين الآيات القرآنية 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "  ألا إِنِّي أُوتِيتُ الكِتابَ ومِثْلَهُ معه ، ألا يُوشِكُ رَجُلٌ  شَبْعانٌ على أرِيكَتِه يَقولُ : علَيكُم بِهذا القُرآنِ ، فمَا وجَدْتُم  فيه من حلالٍ فأَحِلُّوهُ ، ومَا وجدْتُم فيه من حَرامٍ فَحرِّمُوه " 

التصحيح والتضعيف من تخصص عالم الحديث كما أن التحليل والتحريم من تخصص الفقيه فهل هناك شيوخاً أجازوك في الحديث ؟؟ 
أقول لك ما قاله ابن سيرين
فقد روى الإمام مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه عن ابن سيرين رحمه الله قوله : " لم يكونوا يسألون عن الإسناد فلما وقعت الفتنة قالوا : سموا لنا رجالكم ، فيُنْظَرُ إلى أهل السنة فيُؤْخذ حديثُهم ، ويُنْظَر إلى أهل البدعة فلا يؤخذ حديثهم " 

وأنا أقول لك : سَمِّ لي رجالك الذين أخذت عنهم علم الحديث الذي بمقتضاه ستحكم بالضعف على حديث البخاري ومسلم




> ولنْ أتجاسر في قبول رأي أخي عبد الله القوي، إلا بعد أنْ أرى الحق بوضوح من خلال اللغة العربيّة، التي أمرنا بتعلّمها والبحث فيها .


لا يا اخي لم يأمرنا الله عند الجهل بالبحث في الكتب والموسوعات بل قال : " فاسألوا أهل الذكر " ولم يقل " اقرأوا الكتب والمراجع " 
وقد قيل : مَن كان شيخه كتابه كان خطؤه أكثر من صوابه 
وقيل : لا تأخذ العلم من صَحفيّ ولا القرآن من مُصحَفيّ 
وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني : مَن تَكَلَّم في غير فَنِّه أتى بالعجائب 
فهل حضرتك متخصص في اللغة والحديث والقرآن حتى تكون قادراً على مراجعة القرآن بفهم اللغة ولو وجدته متوافقاً فيما بين اللغة والقرآن متعارضاً مع الحديث قمت بتضعيف الحديث أم أنك تريد أن تأتي بالعجائب ؟؟ 

حظي السيء أني لا أجد أهل العلم الذين أستطيع سؤالهم 
لكني لم أتجرأ لفهم القرآن والسنة بالرجوع للكتب بمفردي لدرجة أني أتجرأ على تضعيف الحديث وكأن محمد بن عبد الوهاب وكل شيوخ نجد وابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن كثير أجهل مني ولم يخطر ببالهم هذه الآية التي خفيت عليهم وظهرت لك 
ملحوظة : شدتي في الكلام ليست سخرية منك بل تنديداً بفكرك الذي كان سبباً في انتشار البدع 
وهو أن المرء يحاول التعلم مع نفسه بالكتب دون الرجوع لأهل العلم بل ويتجرأ على الحكم بتضعيف حديث في البخاري ومسلم لو ثبت له أن فهمه للآية - التي خفيت على علماء نجد وابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن كثير - يتعارض مع الحديث 
انتهى

----------


## البطليوسي

> لا يا اخي لم يأمرنا الله عند الجهل بالبحث في الكتب والموسوعات بل قال : " فاسألوا أهل الذكر " ولم يقل " اقرأوا الكتب والمراجع "



أنا جاهل بالمسألة حتّى هذه اللحظة، ولكنّني لستُ جاهلا، بل أنا مِن أهل الذّكر على القول بأنّهم أهل القرآن، وأنا من أهل الذكر على القول بأنّهم العلماء -ولا أزكّي نفسي- وأخذتُ العلمَ عن شيوخ كبار في العربيّة من نحو وصرف وبلاغة ونثر إلخ ، وعن شيوخ كبار في الحديث والفقه وأصول الفقه، وأنا شاعر، وأخذت العروض عن شيخ أيضا، وعندي كثير من العلوم، ولستُ بصاحب هوى حتّى أردَّ الأحاديث بجهل وتجاسر، وبهذا فأنا من المأمورين بسؤال نفسي إنْ كنتُ لا أعلم، فالعلم لا يخلق في قلب أهل العلم أو أهل القرآن مباشرة، وإنّما بالتعلّم، فإنّما العلم بالتعلّم؛ سواء أكنتَ طالبَ علم أو عالمٍ يستوي في ذلك الجميع، ولذلك قلتُ: ((نتمنّى أنْ نصل للحق، وأنا سأحاول قبل تضعيف الحديث- أنْ أبحث في اللغة العربيّة، وحسب قواعد المفردة ومعانيها في السياق، فإنْ لم أجد فسأضعّف الحديث، وأنا متأكّد بأنّ الله سيهديني للحق؛ ولنْ أتجاسر في قبول رأي أخي عبد الله القوي، إلا بعد أنْ أرى الحق بوضوح من خلال اللغة العربيّة، التي أمرنا بتعلّمها والبحث فيها )).


> السؤال هو : ما قدر علمك في اللغة ؟؟ فلو كان مثلي : الثانوية العامة فقط فمن فضلك لا تتكلم على لسان العرب لمجرد النظر في بعض المعاجم ولو كنت أعلم مني في اللغة فاذكر شيوخك الذين أجازوك في اللغة فالإسناد من الدين ولولا الإسناد لقال مَن شاء ما شاء



الشيخ إمّا أنْ يكون كتابا وإمّا أنْ يكون إنسانا، قال تعالى: "وَمَا آتَيْنَاهُم مِّن كُتُبٍ يَدْرُسُونَهَا وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ قَبْلَكَ مِن نَّذِيرٍ" فذكرت الآية طريقين للعلم وشيخين للتعلّم، الأوّل (الكتاب) والثاني (الرسل) ...
وأنا أخذتُ العلم من الطريقين، ومن شيوخي الذين درستُ عندهم وعند تلاميذهم "إحسان عبّاس" و "رمضان عبد التوّاب" ... ولا أحب ذكرهم جميعا (وعندي الشهادات) ، فهذا يكشف شخصيّتي، وأنا أدخل بأسماء مستعارة؛ فكيف أكون كالتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوّة أنكاثا !! 

ثانيا: لماذا تخرج عن الموضوع، وتكثر الكلام؛ وكأنّك تعطي درسا "لعلماني" أو "شيعي" أو "معتزلي" ... !




> فهل حضرتك متخصص في اللغة والحديث والقرآن حتى تكون قادراً على مراجعة القرآن بفهم اللغة ولو وجدته متوافقاً فيما بين اللغة والقرآن متعارضاً مع الحديث قمت بتضعيف الحديث أم أنك تريد أن تأتي بالعجائب ؟؟


في مسألتنا تعارضت لغة القرآن مع لغة الحديث، بمعنى لم نستطع أنْ نمتلك العلم الكافي لتفسير مفردات الحديث، ولم أجد عالما قديما أو محدثا استطاع أنْ يكشف معاني هذه المفردات .
فليست المسألة كما وصفتها في الأعلى، ولا أدري لماذا تعترض عليَّ وأنتَ تقول عن نفسك  بأنّ علمك في العربية (الثانوية العامة فقط) ؟!! غريب أنتَ يا عبد الله، ألا تريد منّي أنْ أكوّن تخريجا مفيدا في المسألة .




> حظي السيء أني لا أجد أهل العلم الذين أستطيع سؤالهم 
> لكني لم أتجرأ لفهم القرآن والسنة بالرجوع للكتب بمفردي لدرجة أني أتجرأ على تضعيف الحديث وكأن محمد بن عبد الوهاب وكل شيوخ نجد وابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن كثير أجهل مني ولم يخطر ببالهم هذه الآية التي خفيت عليهم وظهرت لك 
> ملحوظة : شدتي في الكلام ليست سخرية منك بل تنديداً بفكرك الذي كان سبباً في انتشار البدع



دخولك للموضوع أوّل الأمر يظهر بأنّك تمتلك العلم الكثير، ووثوقك من رأيك دلّ على ذلك، ولكنْ جئت الآن لتقول بأنّ علمك في العربيّة (ثانويّة عامّة)، فكيف تفتي أو تختار رأيا في هذه المسألة وعلمك في العربيّة علم طالب ثانوي ؟!
أنتَ تتناقض مع نفسك يا عبد الله ... فهذا من أكبر التجرّؤ ... وأنا أحسُّ فيك (التقوى) كما أحسّها في نفسي ...
أمّا عنّي فلا أتجرّأ مثلك على أنْ أختار شيئا بمجرّد أنّ شيخنا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو أكثر من عالم اختاروه؛ لأنّه ليسَ إجماعا، وأنا لستُ ملزما بشيء لم يكن إجماعا، ولا أعتقده إلا إذا امتلكتُ العلمَ الكافي في ذلك، وهذا هو خلق أهل الذكر سواء أكانوا أهل القرآن أو العلماء ... أسأل الله تعالى أنْ يجعلك منهم كما جعلني، ولا أزكّي على الله أحدا ...

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

معرفة اللغة العربيّة مراتب .
ولكن هناك قدر يجب على طالب العلم الشرعي أن يلمّ به .
وبعض الإخوة هنا ينقصهم بدايات البدايات في اللغة ويلحنون ما لا يلحنه حتّى الصحفيّون وآحاد الناس !!

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> معرفة اللغة العربيّة مراتب .
> ولكن هناك قدر يجب على طالب العلم الشرعي أن يلمّ به .
> وبعض الإخوة هنا ينقصهم بدايات البدايات في اللغة ويلحنون ما لا يلحنه حتّى الصحفيّون وآحاد الناس !!


هل عندك رد على شبهة الأخ البطليوسي أم لا ؟؟

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

*مع أنّ مسألة " عبد المطّلب " استطرادٌ يكون خارج مسألة الأبوين ، غير أنّ تمسُّك البعض بما توهّمه حجةً على مذهبه أوجب بيان خطئه .*

*احتج القائل بأنّه ( مات على الشرك ومعلوم أنه في النار ) بما في " الصحيحين " من طريق الزهري ، عن سعيد بن المسيّب عن أبيه ، أنّ أباطالب لمّا حضرته الوفاة دخل عليه النّبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم وعنده أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية بن المغيرة ، فقال : يا عم قل لا إله إلا الله كلمة أشهد لك بها عند الله ، فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية : يا أبا طالب أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ، فلم يزل رسول الله يعرضها عليه ويعودان بتلك المقالة حتى قال أبو طالب آخر ما كلمهم : هو على ملة عبد المطلب وأبى أن يقول لا إله إلا الله، فقال رسول الله : أما والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك فأنزل الله تعالى فيه " ما كان للنبي " الآية .

والخلل في هذا الاستدلال من وجوه :

أوّلاً : أنّ قول أبي طالب : " هو على ملة عبد المطلب وأبى أن يقول لا إله إلا الله "( نصٌّ ) في كفر أبي طالب ، لرفضِه قبولَ كلمة الحق من النبي صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم ، وليس فيه أنّ عبد المطّلب مات كافراً وأنّه في النّار ، وفهم البعض ذلك من الحديث فليس بحجةٍ ، ذلك أنّ الحديث لم يقل : " إنّ عبد المطّلب مات على الشرك ومعلوم أنه في النار " ويجب الالتزام عند منطوق ألفاظ الشرع أوّلاً ثم يُناقش ما يمكن أن يُفهم منها بعد ذلك على ضوء علم أصول الفقه وغيره من العلوم الشرعية .
لإيضاح ما سبق نقول : هب أن رجلاً لحق مبعث النبي وأبى الإيمان به ، لكنّه يقول : أنا أموت على ملّة عيسى أو موسى . هل - يا ترى – يكون ناجياً ؟! 

الجواب : لا .
هل معنى ذلك أنّ عيسى أو موسى عليهما السّلام كانا كافرين معاذ الله .
مرّة أخرى ... تكون الإجابة : لا .

وكلُّ من شهد البعثة - حتّى لو كان نبيّاً- لا يسعه إلا أن يتّبع النبيّ الأميّ ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : " والذي نفسي بيدِه لو أنَّ موسى كان حيًّا ما وسِعَه إلا أن يَتبَعني " .

وكذلك عيسى عليه السلام حين ينزل لا يدعو إلى شريعته ، بل يدعو إلى الإسلام .

ثانياً : بناءً على الوجه الأوّل فقد فرّق العلماءُ بين ما ورد في كفر أبي طالب من النصوص الصريحة ، وبين غيره من آله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ممن لم يرد في حقّهم نص قطعي الدلالة يثبت كفرهم ، فنجد - على سبيل المثال - أمير المؤمنين في الحديث الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله يقول بعد أن ذكر الحديث الوارد في امتحان من لم تبلغهم الدعوة في العرصات ، وأنّه قد جمع طرقه في جزء مفرد : " ونحن نرجو أن يدخل عبد المطلب وآل بيته في جملة من يدخلها طائعا فينجو ، لكن ورد في أبي طالب ما يدفع ذلك وهو ما تقدّم من آية براءة ، وما ورد في الصحيح : عن العباس بن عبد المطلب أنه قال للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : ما أغنيتَ عن عمك أبي طالب ، فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك ؟ فقال : هو في ضحضاح من النار** .* *ولولا أنا لكان في الدرك الأسفل .* 
*فهذا شأن من مات على الكفر فلو كان مات على التوحيد لنجا من النار* *أصلا والأحاديث الصحيحة والأخبار المتكاثرة طافحة* *بذلك** .* *( الإصابة في تمييز الصّحابة 12/398 )*

*فإذا لم يثبت دليل يعيّن أنّ جده في النار ، وقد علمنا قطعاً أنّه مات قبل البعثة فحكمه حكم أهل الفترة ممن يُمتحنون في عرصات القيامة ، كما في حديث الأربعة الذين لم تبلغهم الدعوة .*

*ثالثاً : أنّ قولك : ( إن كنتم سلفيين فياليتكم قرأتم كتاب التوحيد لابن عبد الوهاب ) رحمه الله ، فليس بشئ ؛ ومثله قولك : ( وأما لو كنتم أشاعرة تعتقدون نجاة عبد المطلب...) إلخ ؛ إذ السّلفيّة ليست دعوةً إلى التقليد ، وليس أحدٌ مجبَراً على اتباع اجتهاد عالمٍ بعينه ، وإن كان قد بلغ من العلم والجهاد مبلغاً عظيماً ، وإنّما عليه النظر في صحّةِ استدلاله واحتجاجه ، ودلالاتِ ألفاظ الوحي من حيث الوضوح والخفاء على مذهبه أو على مذهب من يخالفه ، وما منّا إلا راد ومردود عليه ، إلا صاحب هذا القبر كما قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله .*

----------


## البطليوسي

الأخ ابن عقيل، ينبغي العودة إلى جملة الموضوع، ومناقشة حديث ابن جدعان وحديث (إنّ أبي وأباك في النار) والآيتين الكريمتين (وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً) وقوله (لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ) وأضيف على النقاش قوله تعالى (وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ) ؟!
وأرجو عدم الاشتغال بالاستطرادات التي تعبّي الصفحات، حتّى يقول الواحد في نفسه (ليتها سكتتْ) ... أرجو العودة لقراءة ما كتبتُ ومناقشته .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> وأضيف على النقاش قوله تعالى (وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ) ؟!


أوضح وجه الاستشهاد بالآية من فضلك كما فعلت سابقاً لما قلت :




> كلامك جميل، ولكنْ كيف توفق بين هذا وبين قوله تعالى: (*( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون )، فالآية تقول بأنّه ما أنذر آباؤهم، وأنتَ تقول (*وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم بالتواتر) أي (أنذر آباؤهم) .
> هذا هو السؤال الذي سيواجهك به الآخرون يا عبد الله .


فهذا التفصيل والتفسير جعلني أفهم وجه استشكال الآية مع الحديث 
لكن ما فهمت وجه استشهادك بهذه الآية وإن كان معناها ظاهر 
إلا أنني أريد شرحه لكي أفهم أكثر 
فهل تريد أن تقول أن الآية الجديدة التي أتيت بها تتعارض في ظاهرها مع آية يس وبالتالي ستحكم على أحد الآيتين بالضعف كما قلت في شأن صحيح البخاري ؟؟ 
فإن قلت لا لأنها قرآن 
قلت لك : إن ظهر لك التعارض في آيتين ولا يصح لك كمسلم أن تطعن في ثبوت إحدى الآيتين لمعارضتها للأخرى في فهمك لها 
وجب عليك أن تتأكد أنك مخطئ لما رأيت أن عدم وصولك لفهم به تستطيع توفيق آية يس مع حديث كفر عبد المطلب وكفر ابن جدعان 
يبيح لك تضعيف حديث البخاري ومسلم
بدليل أن  الآية الجديدة التي اتيت بها تتعارض مع آية يس ولا يصح لك تضعيف أحدهما مما يعني أنه ليس كل تعارض تعجز عن درئه بين آية وحديث يبيح لك تضعيف الحديث خصوصاً لو كان في البخاري ومسلم وما أكثر الكتب المؤلفة في الأحاديث المكتلم فيها في البخاري ومسلم ومن الطبيعي أن تكون مطلع عليها لو كنت طالب علم في الحديث فعلاً
فالتي أتيت بها تقول : 
أن كل أمة سبقت كان فيها نذير وهذا يدخل فيه قريش ليس فقط في المائة سنة الأخيرة قبل مولد سيدنا محمد بل قبل ذلك بكثير من وقت رفع عيسى وما بعدها 

وآية يس تقول أن قريش والعرب لم يصلهم ولا لآبائهم نذير قبل سيدنا محمد 

فهل هذا التعارض هو الذي تشير إليه ؟؟ 
أجب على هذا السؤال حتى لو كنت مش مقتنع بانتقادي لك السابق لأن هذا السؤال - دوناً عن انتقادي السابق لك - هو محل المشاركة أساساً وهو الذي به أستطيع نقل شبهتك لعالم أسئله في موضوعنا لكن انتقادي لك فلن أنقله لأي عالم 
لذلك ركز على هذا السؤال فقط أساساً ثم رد على انتقادي السابق لك كما تشاء

----------


## البطليوسي

ظاهر الآيتين الكريمتين ليس فيهما شيء من التعارض، فالآية الأولى (وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ) تفيد بأنّ كل أمّة كان لها رسول، والآية الثانية تُفيد بأنّ قوما (وليسَ أمّةً) ما أتاهم من رسول، قال تعالى: (لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ) .

واعلم بأنّني أضيف الآيات وأجمعها هنا؛ لنصل إلى الحق؛ لأنّ معاني القرآن مرتبطة ببعضها، ولأنّنا ملزمون في هذه (الورشة) بشرح جميع الآيات المتعلّقة بالمسألة المدروسة .
يجب علينا الآن أنْ نبحث في القرآن كاملا عن معنى (الأمّة) بسياقاتها المختلفة، ونبحث كلذلك عن معنى (القوم)، ونرجع إلى كلام العرب الذي نزل به القرآن الكريم، ولا يضرّنا أنّنا نطوّل؛ ما دامت المسألة (مُشكلة) وما دمنا نبحث عن الحق .
أحبّك في الله يا عبد الله ...

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> ظاهر الآيتين الكريمتين ليس فيهما شيء من التعارض، فالآية الأولى (وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ) تفيد بأنّ كل أمّة كان لها رسول، والآية الثانية تُفيد بأنّ قوما (وليسَ أمّةً) ما أتاهم من رسول، قال تعالى: (لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ) .


هل تقصد أن آية يس فقط هي المتعارضة مع حديث ابن جدعان وكفر والدي النبي وجده عبد المطلب لكن الآية الجديدة ليست متعارضة ؟؟؟ 
أرجو  النظر لرسائلك الخاصة فسأرسل لك نص سؤال يلخص حواري معك في هذا الموضوع قبل أن أرسله لمن سأسأله .

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمان المبروكي

جزاكم الله خيرا
لقد جزم ـ أخي البطليوسي ـ  بأن الرسول لا يمكن أن يأتي بمعنى :رسالة  فلا أدري على ماذا بنى هذا الجزم،وأنا أريد هنا تصحيح مسألة لغوية ، لا التعرض للمسألة العقدية.
فأقول له تأمل ـ أخي ـ في كلام الإمام الشنقيطي{فالرسل:  جمع رسول وهو فعول بمعنى مفعل أي:مرسل وأصله مصدر وإتيان المصادر على فعول قليل جدا كالرسول فأصله من معنى الرسالة وكالقبول والولوع .
وكون الرسول أصله مصدر فيه فوائد تفيد في التفسير لأن أصل الرسول مصدر تقول العرب :أرسلته رسولا أي رسالة 
,ما أرسلته برسول أي: برسالة فأصله مصدر ومنه قول الشاعر :
                         لقد كذب الواشون ما فهت عندهم         بقول ولا أرسلتهم برسول
أي برسالة.....}العذب النمير ج: ص:266 ـ 267

----------


## البطليوسي

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> لقد جزم ـ أخي البطليوسي ـ  بأن الرسول لا يمكن أن يأتي بمعنى :رسالة  فلا أدري على ماذا بنى هذا الجزم،وأنا أريد هنا تصحيح مسألة لغوية ، لا التعرض للمسألة العقدية.
> فأقول له تأمل ـ أخي ـ في كلام الإمام الشنقيطي{فالرسل:  جمع رسول وهو فعول بمعنى مفعل أي:مرسل وأصله مصدر وإتيان المصادر على فعول قليل جدا كالرسول فأصله من معنى الرسالة وكالقبول والولوع .
> وكون الرسول أصله مصدر فيه فوائد تفيد في التفسير لأن أصل الرسول مصدر تقول العرب :أرسلته رسولا أي رسالة 
> ,ما أرسلته برسول أي: برسالة فأصله مصدر ومنه قول الشاعر :
>                          لقد كذب الواشون ما فهت عندهم         بقول ولا أرسلتهم برسول
> أي برسالة.....}العذب النمير ج: ص:266 ـ 267


*الأوّل: قول الملائكة للكفار  {تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ }الملك8، ولم يقولوا (ألم تأتكم رسالة) أو (نذارة) أو (إنذار).*
*الثاني: قوله تعالى {وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيداً ثُمَّ لاَ يُؤْذَنُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَلاَ هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ }النحل84، فالرسول سيشهد على قومه الكافرين؛ لأنّ الرسالة لا تشهد، ولاحظ استخدام الفعل (بعث) مع الإنسان هنا أيضا، وليسَ مع (الشهادة)، وقال تعالى  {إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولاً شَاهِداً عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولاً }المزمل15 فالرسول شاهد، وكل رسول شاهد على أمّته، وهذا لا يتعارض مع شهادة أمتنا على الناس، فهناك ثلاث شهادات على أنّ الرسل بلّغوا الأمم السابقة، الأولى من الرسل أنفسهم، والثانية من أمّة محمّد -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- والثالثة: من الله الذي هو على كل شيء شهيد، أمّا الشهادة على أمّة محمّد فمن جهتين: الأولى: شهادة الرسول -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-، والثانية: من الله الذي هو على كل شيء شهيد، والحكمة من شهادة أمّتنا على الأمم بتبليغ الرسل لهم- هو إيماننا بالأنبياء جميعا ومعرفتنا المعرفة القطعيّة بتبليغهم لهم من خلال كتاب ربّنا -عزّ وجلّ- وسنّة نبيّنا، في حين أنّ الأمم السابقة لم تشهدنا ولم تشهد رسولنا، فلا يكونون شهداء علينا** .*
*أمّا الشهادة على وصول الوحي في الدنيا فمن ثلاث جهات، وهما الله وملائكته ومن عنده علم الكتاب، قال تعالى: {لَّـكِنِ اللّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيداً }النساء166، وقال تعالى: {وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَسْتَ مُرْسَلاً قُلْ كَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَمَنْ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ }الرعد43*
*الثالث: اقتران فعل البعث في القرآن في أكثر من موضع ببعث الإنسان** .*
*1- قال تعالى:  {رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ }البقرة129، بدليل منهم، ومن المعلوم بأنّ الرسالة ليست منهم، وبدليل ثان بأنّه يتلو عليهم، والرسالة لا تتلو على أحد، وقال تعالى: لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِن كَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ }آل عمران164
2-**)**وَمَا مَنَعَ النَّاسَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ إِذْ جَاءهُمُ الْهُدَى إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ أَبَعَثَ اللّهُ بَشَراً رَّسُولاً }الإسراء94 يتحجّجون بأنّه لم يبعث ملكا**.
**3- (وَإِذَا رَأَوْكَ إِن يَتَّخِذُونَكَ إِلَّا هُزُواً أَهَذَا الَّذِي بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رَسُولاً }الفرقان41
**4- وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولاً يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَمَا كُنَّا مُهْلِكِي الْقُرَى إِلَّا وَأَهْلُهَا ظَالِمُونَ }القصص59
**5- (وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ }غافر34* 
*6- (هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِن كَانُوا مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ }الجمعة2*

*الرابع: أنّ قوله تعالى (وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً) ورد في سورة الإسراء، وفي هذه السورة نفسها ورد**:
** (وَمَا مَنَعَ النَّاسَ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ إِذْ جَاءهُمُ الْهُدَى إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ أَبَعَثَ اللّهُ بَشَراً رَّسُولاً }الإسراء94 ،* *فاقترن البعث بالإنسان، وليسَ بالرسالة** .*
*الخامس: اقتران البعث بالإنسان أيضا**:*
*1- (ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ }الأعراف103
**2- (ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِ رُسُلاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ فَجَآؤُوهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُواْ بِمَا كَذَّبُواْ بِهِ مِن قَبْلُ كَذَلِكَ نَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلوبِ الْمُعْتَدِينَ }يونس74*
*3- (ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِم مُّوسَى وَهَارُونَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ بِآيَاتِنَا فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا  ْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْماً مُّجْرِمِينَ }يونس75*

*السادس: قال تعالى : { رُّسُلاً مُّبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى الله حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرسل }** [ النساء : 165 ] ، ولم يقل: الرسالات .*
*السابع: قد يعبّر عن الرسالة برسول، ولكن لا نجد شاهدا شعريا على أنّه يعبّر عن الرسالة برسول مع الفعل (بعث).*

*وفي القرآن بعث الموتى يوم القيامة، وبعث الرسول، وبعث الملوك، وبعث الموتى في الدنيا، وبعث حكم من أهل كل زوج للإصلاح بينهما، وبعث النقباء على فروع القوم، وبعث الحيوانات كالغراب، وبعث الناس عموما من النوم، وبعث العذاب، وبعث الإنس والجن والملائكة والحيوانات والجمادات لسوم اليهود سوء العذاب إلى قيام الساعة، وبعث الرسل الشهداء يوم القيامة ليشهدوا على قومهم، وبعث عباد مخصوصين لقتل وسبي وتشريد بني إسرائيل، وبعث الرسول محمّد –صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- مقاما محمودا، وبعث جماعة مخصوصة من النوم (أهل الكهف)، وبعث موتى مخصوصين من القبور (الرسل)، وبعث الرسول محمد في أم القرى (مكة) للناس أجمعين، وبعث أحد أهل الكهف إلى المدينة ليطلب علما،  وبعث لطلب سحرة فرعون، والله أعلم ...*


*وقد اختلفوا في تفسير (النذير والرسول) فقال بعضهم (الشيب) وقال بعضهم (الرسالة) وقال بعضهم (القرآن) وقال بعضهم (العقل)، وقال بعضهم (الحمى) وقال بعضهم (موت الأهل والأقارب)، وقال بعضهم (كمال العقل)، ولكنْ ما ذكرناه في الأعلى يؤكّد على أنّ كل هذه الاحتمالات فاسدة، ولا علاقة لها لا بالنذير ولا بالرسول، ولذلك جزمنا بأنّ "رسولا" في الآية ما هو إلا إنسان، والقرآن كلام عربي مبين .*

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

> (أبي) هو عبد الله بشواهد كثيرة:
> 1-السياق كما ذكر الأخ أحمد .
> 2-والحديث الآخر (إن أمي وأمك في النار) ولا يجدون في العربية تأويلا لها بالعمّة أو الخالة أو ما شابه ...
> فهذا الحديث يمنع تأويل الحديث الأوّل؛ لأنّ تأويل الحديث الأوّل سيتعارض مع هذا الحديث .




أخي البطليوسي ..
في كلامك هذا عدّة أخطاء علميّة .

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

> المشكلة هي أنّ الأعضاء يعلّقون بدون قراءة ما سبق ذكره، ولو أنّك قرأتَ ما ذكرتُه أنا؛ لماذ قلتَ ما قلتَ، حيثُ ذكرتُ:
> (أبي) هو عبد الله بشواهد كثيرة:
> 1-السياق كما ذكر الأخ أحمد .
> 2-والحديث الآخر (إن أمي وأمك في النار) ولا يجدون في العربية تأويلا لها بالعمّة أو الخالة أو ما شابه ...
> فهذا الحديث يمنع تأويل الحديث الأوّل؛ لأنّ تأويل الحديث الأوّل سيتعارض مع هذا الحديث .
> وأقول: وهذه الشواهد تثبت بأنّ الحديث (نص)، بل كأنْ أقول الآن لكَ يا ابن عقيل: أمّي وأمّك في الجنّة، فالأم لا تحتمل في هذا السياق غير والدتي ووالدتك، أمّا عن الضمير فينوب عن ذكر اسم أمّك أو اسم أمّي، فالياء في الحديث نابت عن ذكر اسم (آمنة) والكاف نابت عن ذكر اسم المُخاطب؛ فالذي لا يعد هذا نصا، فليبكي على لغته العربيّة بكاء حافظ إبراهيم !!
> 
> * أرجو مرّة ثانية مراجعة كل المشاركات والتعليق عليها، وليسَ تعبية المنتدى بدون فائدة؛ كما يفعل كثير من الأعضاء .... شكرا


أخي البطليوسي ..
لقد قرأت كل ما كُتب ، والتعليق على بعضه دون الآخر لا يعني " تعبية المنتدى بدون فائدة " لأّنّ ما يراه أحد ما دليلاً وحجة قد يراه آخر لا يبلغ حتى مستوى " شبهة " فيغضّي الطرف عنها .

فالننظر الآن إلى " حججك " التي أشرت إليها بقولك : ( لو أنّك قرأتَ ما ذكرتُه أنا؛ لماذ قلتَ ما قلتَ، حيثُ ذكرتُ )

أوّلاً : احتجاجك بدلالة السّياق ليس أمراً يُعين على المطلوب هنا ، وإنّما الذي يُستفادُ من نظم الكلام هو اشتراكُ المعطوفِ والمعطفوفِ عليه في الحكم ومساواتهما فيه ؛ لأنّ الاشتراك من موجبات العطف.
والسّياق أو " سياق النظم " لا يعيّن أن المراد من ( أبي ) هو عبد الله ، بل ذلك يحتاج إلى دليل مستقل ينصّ عليه ؛ ذلك لأنّ مجردَ وضع لفظٍ إزاء لفظٍ آخر يشابهه في الصورة والحروف لا يدلّ بالضرورة أنّهما يفيدان معنىً متشابهاً .
فانظر إلى قوله تعالى :
( ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة )
وإلى قول أبي تمّام حبيب بن أوس الطائي :
ليالينا بالرقمتـــــين وأهـــلنا * سقى العهد منكِ العهد والعهد والعهد

ثم إنّ دلالة السّياق مع أنّها لون من ألوان البيان في لغتنا الجميلة ، بيد أنّها دلالة ذوقيّة لا تنفع في مواطن الحجاج والاستدلال ، يقول ابن دقيق العيد : " ودلالة السياق لا يقام عليها دليل ، وكذلك لو فهم المقصود من الكلام ، وطولب بالدليل لعسر ، فالناظر يرجع إلى ذوقه ، والمناظر يرجع إلى دينه وإنصافه " ( إحكام الأحكام 2 / 187 ) .

أمّا الشّاهد الآخر الذي ذكرته بقولك :
( والحديث الآخر (إن أمي وأمك في النار) ولا يجدون في العربية تأويلا لها بالعمّة أو الخالة أو ما شابه ...)

ففيه ملاحظات :

أوّلاً : أنّ هذا الحديث لم يرد بهذا اللفظ .

ثانياً : أنّ حديث أبي رزين " أما ترضى ان تكون أمك مع أمي "الذي أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود الطيالسي وابن أبي عاصم ، فهو ضعيف .
أمّا حديث ابن مسعود " أمي مع أمكما " في قصّة ابني مليكة فهو أيضاً ضعيف .

ثم ليُعلم أنّ المقصود من " النص " في كلامنا هو معناه عند علماء أصول الفقه ، ومعرفة الفرق بينه وبين " الظاهر " أمرٌ لا بدّ منه .
قال صاحب مراقي السّعود رحمه الله :
نص : إذا أفاد مـا لا يَحتمـل * غيـرا ، وظـاهـر : إن الغير احتُـمـل
فمثال النص قوله تعالى : ( تلك عشرة كاملة ) فلا يتناول هذا الكلام إلا ما هو نصٌ فيه ، ولا يحتمل غير إرادة عدد " عشرة " غير منقوصة ولا مزيدة .
أمّا الظاهر فكلفظة ( الأب ) ؛ لأنّه لفظٌ دالٌّ على معناه دلالة ظنية راجحة مع احتماله غيرَه احتمالاً مرجوحاً . بمعنى آخر إنّ هذا اللفظ يدّل على " الوالد " دلالة ظنية راجحة لأّنّه يحتمل غيره بدرجة أدنى كالجد والعم .
وهذا الظاهر لا يمكن أن يرتقي إلى مستوى " النـــص " إلا إذا حفّت به قرائنُ حالية أو مقالية تستبعد تصوّر الاحتمال المرجوح من عملية التفسير للفظ .
فدلالة ( أبي ) من قبيل دلالة الظاهر ، وليس معنا هنا قرينة حالية ؛ لأّنّه لا يوجد من شهد المقام ، وليس معنا أيضاً قرينة مقاليّة ؛ إذ لم نجد حديثاً آخر أو أية من كتاب الله تنصُّ على أنّه ( عبد الله بن عبد المطّلب ) ، ثمّ إنّ " الظاهر " لا يُصارُ إلى غيره ما لم يعارضه ( نصٌ ) فيُصار إليه قطعاً كما في مسألتنا هذه ؛ لأنّه متى خالف خبر الآحاد نص المتواتر من الكتاب أو السنّة وجب ترك ظاهره .


أمّا قولك : ( أمّا عن الضمير فينوب عن ذكر اسم أمّك أو اسم أمّي، فالياء في الحديث نابت عن ذكر اسم (آمنة) والكاف نابت عن ذكر اسم المُخاطب )

ففيه خطأ لغوي ونحوي ؛ ذلك أنّ ياءَ المتكلم لا تنوب إلا عن اسم النبيّ ( محمد ) صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلمّ ، وليس كما قلتَ ؛ إذ الضمير اسم كُنّي به عن متكلم ، أَو مخاطب ، أَو غائب ، نيابةً عن الاسم الظاهر للاختصار ، ثم إنّك ناقضتَ ما قلتَه في " الياء " بما قلتَه في " الكاف " !! ولو كان كلامك متناسقاً لقلتَ : والكاف نابت عن ذكر اسم أبِ المُخاطب !! 
فبأي علم فرّقتَ بينهما ؟! 
ثم إنّ نفس تعبيرك عن " البكاء على العربية " يكاد يبكي على العربيّة !! في قولك :
( فالذي لا يعد هذا نصا، فليبكي على لغته العربيّة بكاء حافظ إبراهيم !! )
والصواب : فليبكِ وليس : فليبكي !!
وكذلك قولك : (أرجو مرّة ثانية ) ففيه أنّه لا يقال " ثانية " إلا لما له ثالث ، والصواب أن تقول : " أرجو مرّة أخرى "

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

جزاك الله أخيراً أخ ابن عقيل لكن : 
أنا فهمت من حواري مع الأخ البطليوسي أنه يرى أن آية " لتنذر قوماً ما أنذر أباؤهم من قبل " نص في عدم وصول إنذار لأهل مكة قبل أن يأتيهم سيدنا محمد 
وهذا النص - أعني النص بالمعنى الأصولي المغاير للظاهر - يتعارض مع حديث عائشة في صحيح مسلم السابق ذكرها في مشاركتي عن كفر ابن جدعان ، وكذلك حديث صحيح البخاري الوارد فيه كفر عبد المطلب ومن ثم أبو طالب لأنه مات على دينه . وينسحب هذا التعارض إلى حديث كفر عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وكفر آمنة بنت وهب 
ورَجَّح الأخ البطليوسي ضعف هذه الأحاديث لو ما وصل إلى تفسير به يستطيع التوفيق بين آية يس وحديث كفر ابن جدعان وعبد المطلب وكفر والدي النبي 
وذلك لقول الأخ البطليوسي رداً على كلامي لما قلت له أن العرب وقريش وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم إلى التوحيد بالتواتر 
فقال لي : 



> كلامك جميل، ولكنْ كيف توفق بين هذا وبين قوله تعالى: (*( لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون )، فالآية تقول بأنّه ما أنذر آباؤهم، وأنتَ تقول (*وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم بالتواتر) أي (أنذر آباؤهم) .
> هذا هو السؤال الذي سيواجهك به الآخرون يا عبد الله .


وكنت أود يا أخ ابن عقيل أن ترد على هذا الكلام حتى تكون مشاركتك مفيدة للطرفين، ومعينة لنا  على فهم كيفية رفع التعارض بين آية يس من ناحية ، وحديث ابن جدعان وعبد المطلب ووالدا - أو والدي أنا لا أفهم العربية - النبي من ناحية ثانية، وآية (وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ) من ناحية ثالثة والتي عَلَّق عليها الأخ البطليوسي - مقارناً بها آية يس - قائلاً :



> ظاهر الآيتين الكريمتين ليس فيهما شيء من التعارض، فالآية الأولى (وَإِن  مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ) تفيد بأنّ كل أمّة كان لها  رسول، والآية الثانية تُفيد بأنّ قوما (وليسَ أمّةً) ما أتاهم من رسول، قال  تعالى: (لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ) .
> يجب علينا الآن أنْ نبحث في القرآن كاملا عن معنى (الأمّة) بسياقاتها  المختلفة، ونبحث كلذلك عن معنى (القوم)، ونرجع إلى كلام العرب الذي نزل به  القرآن الكريم، ولا يضرّنا أنّنا نطوّل؛ ما دامت المسألة (مُشكلة) وما دمنا  نبحث عن الحق .


فأرجو يا أخ ابن عقيل أن تجعل مشاركة مستقلة للرد على هذه الشبه من فضلك 
وللمرة الثانية أرجوك أبسِط كلامك حتى أفهمه فقد فهمت مشاركتك الأخير بنسبة 80 % 

وحتى أستفيد من كلامك في المرة القادمة إن شاء الله يجب أن أوضح لك حقيقة الـ 20 % التي لم أفهمها في كلامك 




> أخي البطليوسي ..
> أوّلاً : احتجاجك بدلالة السّياق ليس أمراً يُعين على المطلوب هنا ، وإنّما  الذي يُستفادُ من نظم الكلام هو اشتراكُ المعطوفِ والمعطفوفِ عليه في  الحكم ومساواتهما فيه ؛ لأنّ الاشتراك من موجبات العطف.
> والسّياق أو " سياق النظم " لا يعيّن أن المراد من ( أبي ) هو عبد الله ، بل ذلك يحتاج إلى دليل مستقل ينصّ عليه ؛ ذلك لأنّ مجردَ وضع لفظٍ إزاء لفظٍ آخر يشابهه في الصورة والحروف لا يدلّ بالضرورة أنّهما يفيدان معنىً متشابهاً .
> فانظر إلى قوله تعالى :
> ( ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة )
> وإلى قول أبي تمّام حبيب بن أوس الطائي :
> ليالينا بالرقمتـــــين وأهـــلنا * سقى العهد منكِ العهد والعهد والعهد
> 
> ثم إنّ دلالة السّياق مع أنّها لون من ألوان البيان في لغتنا الجميلة ، بيد أنّها دلالة ذوقيّة لا تنفع في مواطن الحجاج والاستدلال ، يقول ابن دقيق العيد : " ودلالة السياق لا يقام عليها دليل  ، وكذلك لو فهم المقصود من الكلام ، وطولب بالدليل لعسر ، فالناظر يرجع  إلى ذوقه ، والمناظر يرجع إلى دينه وإنصافه " ( إحكام الأحكام 2 / 187 ) .


هذه 10 % من الـ 20 % التي لم أفهمها في كلامك 
فالسؤال  : كلام ابن دقيق وكلامك عن السياق تحت أي علم يدخل ؟؟ أصول الفقه أم البلاغة ؟؟
وتحت أي درس - لو قَسَّمنا هذين العلمين لدروس لكل درس عنوان خاص به - يدخل الكلام عن السياق الذي قلتَه ؟ 
فمن أمثلة دروس أصول الفقه : الدلالات (دلالة العبارة، الإشارة، الفحوى أو النص، الاقتضاء) ، الأحكام الوضعية الخمسة، الاجتهاد، مفهوم المخالفة ومفهوم الموافقة 
ومن أمثلة دروس البلاغة : الاستعارة، الكناية، التشبيه 

فتحت أي علم من هذين العلمين وفي أي درس من دروسه يدخل كلامك - وما نقلته عن ابن دقيق - في دلالة السياق ؟؟ 




> أمّا قولك : ( أمّا عن الضمير فينوب عن ذكر اسم أمّك أو اسم أمّي، فالياء في الحديث نابت عن ذكر اسم (آمنة) والكاف نابت عن ذكر اسم المُخاطب )
> ففيه خطأ لغوي ونحوي ؛ ذلك أنّ ياءَ المتكلم لا تنوب إلا عن اسم النبيّ (  محمد ) صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلمّ ، وليس كما قلتَ ؛ إذ الضمير اسم كُنّي  به عن متكلم ، أَو مخاطب ، أَو غائب ، نيابةً عن الاسم الظاهر للاختصار ،  ثم إنّك ناقضتَ ما قلتَه في " الياء " بما قلتَه في " الكاف " !! ولو كان  كلامك متناسقاً لقلتَ : والكاف نابت عن ذكر اسم أبِ المُخاطب !! 
> فبأي علم فرّقتَ بينهما ؟!


هذه هي الـ 10 % الثانية من الـ 20 % التي لم أفهمها في كلامك 
فواضح جداً أنك تتكلم في النحو 
لكن  لم أفهم : ما الضير في أن تكون الياء في" أمي " عائدة على آمنة ؟؟ وما وجه  الخطأ في التفرقة بين " الياء " و " الكاف " في كلام الأخ البطليوسي ؟ 

هذا تحديداً - أو هذه تحديداً  - العشرون بالمائة التي لم أفهمها في كلامك

----------


## ضاحى

ما هي الآية أو الآيات المتعارضة مع الحديث او الاحاديث باختصار؟؟ بارك الله فيكم حتى أشارك معكم بعد اذنكم

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> ما هي الآية أو الآيات المتعارضة مع الحديث او الاحاديث باختصار؟؟ بارك الله فيكم حتى أشارك معكم بعد اذنكم


الآية الأولى: 
(لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ) 

الآية الثانية : 
(وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ) 

الآية الثالثة: 
(وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً) 

يقول الأخ البطليوسي 
(وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ)  تفيد بأنّ كل أمّة كان لها رسول، والآية الثانية تُفيد بأنّ قوما (وليسَ  أمّةً) ما أتاهم من رسول، قال تعالى: (لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ) . 
يجب علينا الآن أنْ نبحث في القرآن كاملا عن معنى  (الأمّة) بسياقاتها المختلفة، ونبحث كلذلك عن معنى (القوم)، ونرجع إلى كلام  العرب الذي نزل به القرآن الكريم، ولا يضرّنا أنّنا نطوّل؛ ما دامت  المسألة (مُشكلة) وما دمنا نبحث عن الحق 

الحديث الأول: 

* عن سعيد بن المسيّب عن أبيه ، أنّ أباطالب لمّا حضرته الوفاة دخل  عليه النّبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم وعنده أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي  أمية بن المغيرة ، فقال : يا عم قل لا إله إلا الله كلمة أشهد لك بها عند  الله ، فقال أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية : يا أبا طالب أترغب عن ملة عبد  المطلب ، فلم يزل رسول الله يعرضها عليه ويعودان بتلك المقالة حتى قال أبو  طالب آخر ما كلمهم : هو على ملة عبد المطلب وأبى أن يقول لا إله  إلا الله، فقال رسول الله : أما والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك فأنزل  الله تعالى فيه " ما كان للنبي " الآية . رواه البخاري في صحيحه 

الحديث الثاني: 
قول الرسول لمن سأله عن حال أبيه :* 
" أبي وأبوك في النار " 

الحديث الثالث: 
" استأذنت ربي أن أزور قبر أمي فأذن لي واستأذنته أن أستغفر لها فلم يأذن " 

الحديث الرابع: 
يا رسولَ اللهِ ! ابنُ جدعانِ . *كان في الجاهليةِ* يصلُ الرَّحِمَ .  ويُطعِمُ المسكينَ . فهلْ ذاكَ نافعهُ ؟ قال لا ينفعهُ . إنهُ لم يقُلْ  يومًا : ربِّ اغفرْ لي خَطيئتي يومَ الدِّينِ .

الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين  -  المحدث:مسلم -  المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 214
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## ضاحى

جزاك الله خيرا
وعذرا على تأخر الرد فانا لم أنتبه لردك الا الآن
أما الامة التى لا تخلوا من نذير فهي الامة التى كتب الله عليها العذاب فى الدنيا فيأتيهم النذير لئلا يكون لهم حجه او عذر
"رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى  اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ ۚ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا"
قال تعالى 
وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا  لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ  أَنْ نَذِلَّ وَنَخْزَىٰ 

وَلَوْلَا أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ  آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ

وقوله تعالى (وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً) 
المراد بها فى الدنيا لا ينزل الله العذاب والهلاك على امة من الامم او قريه من القرى الا بعد ان يبعث لها رسولا ينذرها عذاب الله وبذلك جاء تفسير القرطبي فقد قال فى تفسير هذه الايه  والجمهور على أن هذا في حكم الدنيا ; أي إن الله لا يهلك أمة بعذاب إلا بعد الرسالة إليهم والإنذارويدل عليه ايضا الايات السابقة وايضا قوله تعالى _"وما كان ربك مهلك القرى_ حتى _يبعث_ في _أمها رسولا يتلو عليهم آياتنا وما كنا مهلكي القرى إلا وأهلها ظالمون_" فعلق اهلاك القرى على بعثه الرسل 
وكذلك قوله تعالى وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آمِنَةً مُّطْمَئِنَّةً  يَأْتِيهَا رِزْقُهَا رَغَدًا مِّن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ  اللَّهِ فَأَذَاقَهَا اللَّهُ لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ بِمَا كَانُواْ  يَصْنَعُونَ  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ  
فأخر الله تعالى عنهم العذاب حتى جاءهم الرسول فلما كذبوه عذبهم الله واهلكهم

ارجو منك اخى الكريم توضيح الاشكال فىالاحاديث

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

الإشكال عند الأخ البطليوسي 
فهو يريد تضعيف هذه الأحاديث لتعارضها مع آية " يس " :
(لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ) 

البطليوسي يأخذ برأي محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب " أضواء البيان " في أن " ما " في قوله عز وجل " ما أتاهم من نذير " 
نافية 
وبالتالي فهي شهادة لمن كانوا قبل بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم لم يكن لهم نذير وبالتالي يدخلوا تحت قوله عز وجل " وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا " 
فكل من مات بعد بعثة عيسى إلى قبل بعثة محمد فهو في الجنة سواء كان يهودي أو نصراني أو بوذي أو مجوسي أو هندوسي أو لا يؤمن بأي إله أو مشرك عابد للأصنام أو من  عبدة الأصنام والأوثان 

فقلت للأخ البطليوسي : العرب قبل سيدنا محمد وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام وكلهم كانوا يعلمون التوحيد لذلك يدخل النار من لم يمت على النصرانية أو الحنيفية ، لأن اليهودي سيكون مكذب بعيسى وكذلك غير الكتابيين 

لكن البطليوسي يقول لي: الله عز وجل قال:  " وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً " وليس " حتى نبعث رسالة " 
يعني لا يكفي وصول دعوة إبراهيم للعرب بل ينبغي وصول رسول وهو بشر أنزل الله عليه الوحي 
وهو منتفي في حق كل من مات بعد رفع عيسى وحتى قبل بعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيكون في الجنة ولو مات على عبادة الأصنام والكواكب والنار

----------


## ضاحى

الحمد لله قد زالت شبهته ببيان ان العذاب فى الآية المقصود به عذاب الدنيا
اما عذاب الآخره فلا يستلزم بعثه رسول فى الدنيا لان الفطرة والميثاق ومخلوقات الله فى الكون دالة على توحيد الله ولكن مع عدم الوقوع فى الشرك
بدلالة وجود حنفاء قبل بعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وكذلك اصحاب الكهف فهؤلاء وغيرهم لم يبعث لهم رسول ومع ذلك كانوا موحدين ولا يلزمهم شئ من العبادات الا توحيد الله والبراءة من الشرك لانه لم يبعث لهم رسول يبلغهم العبادات من صلاه وزكاة وغيرها
لذلك ايضا كان هناك كفار ولم يبعث اليهم رسول ولم يسمعوا دعوه الرسول واثبت الله لهم صفة الكفر والشرك
قال تعالى عن قوم ملكه سبأ ا_إنها كانت_ من _قوم كافرين مع عدم بعثه رسول اليهم
وكذلك اثبت الله اسم الشرك والكفر لمن لم يسمع دعوة الرسول_ 
وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ _فَأَجِرْهُ_ حَتَّى _يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللهِ_ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ 
*عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : "* *أخذ الله الميثاق من ظهر آدم بنعمان يعني عرفة فأخرج من صلبه كل ذرية ذرأها ، فنثرهم بين يديه كا**لذر ، ثم كلمهم قبلا فقال : "* *ألست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا أن تقولوا* *  . . . "* *الآية ، إلى (* *بما فعل المبطلون* *  )* *، "
فنفى العذر بالجهل بقوله تعالى انا كنا عن هذا غافلين او عذر التقليد للاباء وغيرهم
وكذلك الفطرة الثابته لكل مولود وهي التوحيد والاسلام بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كل مولود يولد على الفطرة

هذا باختصار

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

سُئِلَ الشَّيْخُ - شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - :
هَلْ صَحَّ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَحْيَا لَهُ أَبَوَيْهِ حَتَّى أَسْلَمَا عَلَى يَدَيْهِ ثُمَّ مَاتَا بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ؟
فَأَجَابَ :
لَمْ يَصِحَّ ذَلِكَ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ ؛ بَلْ أَهْلُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ مُتَّفِقُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَذِبٌ مُخْتَلَقٌ وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ رَوَى فِي ذَلِكَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ - يَعْنِي الْخَطِيبَ - فِي كِتَابِهِ " السَّابِقِ وَاللَّاحِقِ " وَذَكَرَهُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ السهيلي فِي " شَرْحِ السِّيرَةِ " بِإِسْنَادِ فِيهِ مَجَاهِيلُ وَذَكَرَهُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ فِي " التَّذْكِرَةِ " وَأَمْثَالِ هَذِهِ الْمَوَاضِعِ فَلَا نِزَاعَ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَظْهَر الْمَوْضُوعَاتِ كَذِبًا كَمَا نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُعْتَمَدَةِ فِي الْحَدِيثِ ؛ لَا فِي الصَّحِيحِ وَلَا فِي السُّنَنِ وَلَا فِي الْمَسَانِيدِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ كُتُبِ الْحَدِيثِ الْمَعْرُوفَةِ وَلَا ذَكَرَهُ أَهْلُ كُتُبِ الْمَغَازِي وَالتَّفْسِيرِ وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ يَرْوُونَ الضَّعِيفَ مَعَ الصَّحِيحِ . لِأَنَّ ظُهُورَ كَذِبِ ذَلِكَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَى مُتَدَيِّنٍ فَإِنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا لَوْ وَقَعَ لَكَانَ مِمَّا تَتَوَافَرُ الْهِمَمُ وَالدَّوَاعِي عَلَى نَقْلِهِ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْأُمُورِ خَرْقًا لِلْعَادَةِ مِنْ وَجْهَيْنِ : مِنْ جِهَةِ إحْيَاءِ الْمَوْتَى : وَمِنْ جِهَةِ الْإِيمَانِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ . فَكَانَ نَقْلُ مِثْلِ هَذَا أَوْلَى مِنْ نَقْلِ غَيْرِهِ فَلَمَّا لَمْ يَرْوِهِ أَحَدٌ مِنْ الثِّقَاتِ عُلِمَ أَنَّهُ كَذِبٌ . وَالْخَطِيبُ الْبَغْدَادِيُّ هُوَ فِي كِتَابِ " السَّابِقِ وَاللَّاحِقِ " مَقْصُودُهُ أَنْ يَذْكُرَ مَنْ تَقَدَّمَ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ مِنْ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ عَنْ شَخْصٍ وَاحِدٍ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ الَّذِي يَرْوُونَهُ صِدْقًا أَوْ كَذِبًا وَابْنُ شَاهِينَ يَرْوِي الْغَثَّ وَالسَّمِينَ . والسهيلي إنَّمَا ذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ بِإِسْنَادِ فِيهِ مَجَاهِيلُ . ثُمَّ هَذَا خِلَافُ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ الصَّحِيحَةِ وَالْإِجْمَاعِ . قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : { إنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُولَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا } { وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إنِّي تُبْتُ الْآنَ وَلَا الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ } . فَبَيَّنَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : أَنَّهُ لَا تَوْبَةَ لِمَنْ مَاتَ كَافِرًا . وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : { فَلَمْ يَكُ يَنْفَعُهُمْ إيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ وَخَسِرَ هُنَالِكَ الْكَافِرُونَ } فَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّ سُنَّتَهُ فِي عِبَادِهِ أَنَّهُ لَا يَنْفَعُ الْإِيمَانُ بَعْدَ رُؤْيَةِ الْبَأْسِ ؛ فَكَيْفَ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ ؟ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ النُّصُوصِ . وَفِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ : " { أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَيْنَ أَبِي ؟ قَالَ : إنَّ أَبَاك فِي النَّارِ . فَلَمَّا أَدْبَرَ دَعَاهُ فَقَالَ : إنَّ أَبِي وَأَبَاك فِي النَّارِ } " . وَفِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " { اسْتَأْذَنْت رَبِّي أَنْ أَزُورَ قَبْرَ أُمِّي فَأَذِنَ لِي وَاسْتَأْذَنْته فِي أَنْ أَسْتَغْفِرَ لَهَا فَلَمْ يَأْذَنْ لِي . فَزُورُوا الْقُبُورَ فَإِنَّهَا تُذَكِّرُ الْآخِرَةَ } " . وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي فِي الْمُسْنَدِ وَغَيْرِهِ قَالَ : " { إنَّ أُمِّي مَعَ أُمِّك فِي النَّارِ } " فَإِنْ قِيلَ : هَذَا فِي عَامِ الْفَتْحِ وَالْإِحْيَاءِ كَانَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ وَلِهَذَا ذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ وَبِهَذَا اعْتَذَرَ صَاحِبُ التَّذْكِرَةِ وَهَذَا بَاطِلٌ لِوُجُوهِ : - ( الْأَوَّلُ : إنَّ الْخَبَرَ عَمَّا كَانَ وَيَكُونُ لَا يَدْخُلُهُ نَسْخٌ كَقَوْلِهِ فِي أَبِي لَهَبٍ : { سَيَصْلَى نَارًا ذَاتَ لَهَبٍ } وَكَقَوْلِهِ فِي الْوَلِيدِ : { سَأُرْهِقُهُ صَعُودًا } . وَكَذَلِكَ فِي : " { إنَّ أَبِي وَأَبَاك فِي النَّارِ } " وَ " { إنَّ أُمِّي وَأُمَّك فِي النَّارِ } " وَهَذَا لَيْسَ خَبَرًا عَنْ نَارٍ يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا صَاحِبُهَا كَأَهْلِ الْكَبَائِرِ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ لَجَازَ الِاسْتِغْفَارُ لَهُمَا وَلَوْ كَانَ قَدْ سَبَقَ فِي عِلْمِ اللَّهِ إيمَانُهُمَا لَمْ يَنْهَهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّ الْأَعْمَالَ بِالْخَوَاتِيمِ وَمَنْ مَاتَ مُؤْمِنًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ لَهُ فَلَا يَكُونُ الِاسْتِغْفَارُ لَهُ مُمْتَنِعًا . ( الثَّانِي : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زَارَ قَبْرَ أُمِّهِ لِأَنَّهَا كَانَتْ بِطَرِيقِهِ " بِالْحَجُونِ " عِنْدَ مَكَّةَ عَامَ الْفَتْحِ وَأَمَّا أَبُوهُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ هُنَاكَ وَلَمْ يَزُرْهُ إذْ كَانَ مَدْفُونًا بِالشَّامِ فِي غَيْرِ طَرِيقِهِ فَكَيْفَ يُقَالُ : أُحْيِيَ لَهُ ؟ . ( الثَّالِثُ : إنَّهُمَا لَوْ كَانَا مُؤْمِنَيْنِ إيمَانًا يَنْفَعُ كَانَا أَحَقّ بِالشُّهْرَةِ وَالذِّكْرِ مِنْ عَمَّيْهِ : حَمْزَةَ وَالْعَبَّاسِ ؛ وَهَذَا أَبْعَد مِمَّا يَقُولُهُ الْجُهَّالُ مِنْ الرَّافِضَةِ وَنَحْوِهِمْ مِنْ أَنَّ أَبَا طَالِبٍ آمَنَ وَيَحْتَجُّونَ بِمَا فِي " السِّيرَةِ " مِنْ الْحَدِيثِ الضَّعِيفِ وَفِيهِ أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ بِكَلَامِ خَفِيٍّ وَقْتَ الْمَوْتِ . وَلَوْ أَنَّ الْعَبَّاسَ ذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ آمَنَ لَمَا كَانَ { قَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَمُّك الشَّيْخُ الضَّالُّ كَانَ يَنْفَعُك فَهَلْ نَفَعْته بِشَيْءِ ؟ فَقَالَ : وَجَدْته فِي غَمْرَةٍ مِنْ نَارٍ فَشَفَعْت فِيهِ حَتَّى صَارَ فِي ضَحْضَاحٍ مِنْ نَارٍ فِي رِجْلَيْهِ نَعْلَانِ مِنْ نَارٍ يَغْلِي مِنْهُمَا دِمَاغُهُ وَلَوْلَا أَنَا لَكَانَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنْ النَّارِ } " . هَذَا بَاطِلٌ مُخَالِفٌ لِمَا فِي الصَّحِيحِ وَغَيْرِهِ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ آخِرَ شَيْءٍ قَالَهُ : هُوَ عَلَى مِلَّةِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ وَأَنَّ الْعَبَّاسَ لَمْ يَشْهَدْ مَوْتَهُ مَعَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَوْ صَحَّ لَكَانَ أَبُو طَالِبٍ أَحَقّ بِالشُّهْرَةِ مِنْ حَمْزَةَ وَالْعَبَّاسِ فَلَمَّا كَانَ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ الْمُتَوَاتِرِ الْمُسْتَفِيضِ بَيْنَ الْأُمَّةِ خَلَفًا عَنْ سَلَفٍ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يُذْكَرْ أَبُو طَالِبٍ وَلَا أَبَوَاهُ فِي جُمْلَةِ مَنْ يُذْكَرُ مَنْ أَهْلِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كَحَمْزَةِ وَالْعَبَّاسِ وَعَلِيٍّ وَفَاطِمَةَ وَالْحَسَنِ وَالْحُسَيْنِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ كَانَ هَذَا مِنْ أَبْيَنِ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَذِبٌ . ( الرَّابِعُ : أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ { قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ } - إلَى قَوْلِهِ - { لَأَسْتَغْفِرَن  َّ لَكَ وَمَا أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ } الْآيَةَ . وَقَالَ تَعَالَى { وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ } . فَأُمِرَ بِالتَّأَسِّي بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَاَلَّذِينَ مَعَهُ ؛ إلَّا فِي وَعْدِ إبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ بِالِاسْتِغْفَا  رِ . وَأُخْبِرَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .

----------

